# The Road to Discovery



## MacConnell (Jul 18, 2018)

*OOC:*


This uses the TUW 2e gaming system completed in 2013. The first edition was printed in 1988.
The online character records are found in the following thread:The Untamed Wilds Editable Character Records.
Having any questions or comments about the scenario or the system feel free to PM me.

















*OOC:*


The red arrow marks the starting point.






Nalvis stamps the last bit of dirt into place over the grave of his adopted father. He pauses to take a deep breath, angry. He is not particularly tired from his labor with the whale bone shovel, for the ground her is soft, becoming marshy farther to the west. Abrine paces back and forth along the beach, staring out at the sea as if she could command it to give her its secret. Mekric pokes about the humble dwelling looking for any real sign as to the identity of the raiders who had perpetrated such a monstrosity.

Mekric runs what she knows through her head. There is a fishing village farther eastward out into the spires and crags that dot out into the sea, but the strangely painted and pale people only look violent. They have often come to the hut to trade fish for the fresh vegetables. Farther inland where the hills rise out of the marsh are several villages, most inhabited by the same people that populate the only know city almost due south across the sea, Eastaboga.

Seventeen years she has lived here with her adopted family and nothing even remotely violent has occurred. She is rarely confused, but this dilemma has her stumped. She is shaken from her thoughts by her brother's voice calling that three people are approaching on foot from inland to the north.

The giant of a man gives greeting, but it lacks any joy as does his face and the faces of his twin sister and the frail Faethrin following with him. The three look as if they are carrying everything that they own, having walked from the Norikadian fishing village farther out in the craps, rather than arriving by the usual boat. The six people recognize each other, but have never before spent much time together, never before having had a reason.

After some discussion, it is learned that the tiny Norikadian fishing village had also been sacked. Rekyavik, Renyaveer, and Quill had been out hunting mountain goats when it occurred. They only know that whoever committed the act must have arrived by sea, as no force passed the three on the goat trails in the mountains.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jul 18, 2018)

As usual Nalvis speaks first, telling the new three about what happened to their home and giving condolences for their tragedy.  He says, "I can see by the fire in your eyes that your hearts are similar to ours and you are not content to let these crimes go unpunished.  Let us band together and perhaps we can find the ones responsible."  He looks down at the simple axe in his hand that he carries for protection.  "I have never used this against a person before, but I suppose no peace lasts forever."

Mekric says with a hopeful smile, "I doubted what we could do with only three of us, but six can make a difference.  I had hoped to travel to your village to see if there was any information there about who did this.  Since they also struck your home it seems that his vile group is more organized than I first thought.  I think we should look for them at the largest settlement, Eastaboga.  If they are trading anything they took, or if the city has had problems with these same raiders, someone in that area will know something."

After greeting their new friends, Arbrine says little.  Of course her family knows about the strange power she inherited from her long gone parents, and sometimes when her emotions were raging, as they were now, she had problems controlling it.  Her adopted parents cautioned against letting anyone know about it, and she considers that wise until she gets to know these new arrivals better.  She says, "We will have our justice together."


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 19, 2018)

Kwargrow said:


> As usual Nalvis speaks first, telling the new three about what happened to their home and giving condolences for their tragedy.  He says, "I can see by the fire in your eyes that your hearts are similar to ours and you are not content to let these crimes go unpunished.  Let us band together and perhaps we can find the ones responsible."  He looks down at the simple axe in his hand that he carries for protection.  "I have never used this against a person before, but I suppose no peace lasts forever."



Rekyavik is dressed in the typical fashion of his people, having a kilt of sheepskin with the wool still on it and boots of the same material. He is shirtless with designed painted upon his skin from dyes made from various berries that grow in the area. He has no marks on his face, however. He carries a spear slightly longer than he is tall that could double as a fishing harpoon, its head made of whale bone. The carving knife tied at his hip is made of flint. He walks to Nalvis and clasps his forearm in common greeting among northern peoples.
"I am called Vik. This is my twin sister Veera, and our close friend Quill. We came here seeking possible refuge and to offer our skills in trade. Some cruel fate it seems, as we are now both homeless."



			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Mekric says with a hopeful smile, "I doubted what we could do with only three of us, but six can make a difference.  I had hoped to travel to your village to see if there was any information there about who did this.  Since they also struck your home it seems that his vile group is more organized than I first thought.  I think we should look for them at the largest settlement, Eastaboga.  If they are trading anything they took, or if the city has had problems with these same raiders, someone in that area will know something."



Renyaveer walks to Mekric, clasps her shoulders lightly, and kisses each of her cheeks, as is the common greeting between women of her culture. She is dressed identically to her brother with the addition of a skin mantle to conceal her breasts. The Norikadian people are not complete savages. She is armed with a stranded longbow and quivered with arrows headed with both shark's teeth and flint.
"Call me Veera. I see your boat is burned. Ours were too, the entire fleet. By quick observation, it also appears that nothing was taken, only the people were killed. Same as with us. No, this butchery cannot go unanswered."



			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> After greeting their new friends, Arbrine says little.  Of course her family knows about the strange power she inherited from her long gone parents, and sometimes when her emotions were raging, as they were now, she had problems controlling it.  Her adopted parents cautioned against letting anyone know about it, and she considers that wise until she gets to know these new arrivals better.  She says, "We will have our justice together."



Quill bobbles her head back and forth, as if weighing some options. She too is dressed in the hide skirt and boots, but her torso is covered with a woven wool tunic that extends to her thighs. She is carrying several rolled skins about her person and 6 reed javelins tipped with bone are attached to her back. She pulls a parchment from one of the skin rolls.
"Hello. We cannot walk straight to Eastaboga. I have some rough sketches from fishing trips. The shore between here and there is all marsh, muddy, with bogs and sink holes. We will need to follow the hills until we reach the river or one of its streams to see if we can proceed downward. There are supposed to be other small settlements along the hills at the waterheads, perhaps we might even acquire a canoe."
        *GM:*  The common language of the group is Norikadian, as the Graggorid Mhytres who raised the 3 orphans rejected the language of their birth due to the extremely violent tendencies of their people. Everyone also has some proficiency of the Eastabin language.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jul 19, 2018)

> We will need to follow the hills until we reach the river or one of its streams to see if we can proceed downward. There are supposed to be other small settlements along the hills at the waterheads, perhaps we might even acquire a canoe.




Nalvis nods.  "We are grateful for your area knowledge.  We can also ask at these other settlements for information."



> it also appears that nothing was taken, only the people were killed.




Mekric's face shows her shock.  "They didn't take anything from your village either?  How could people do such a thing?  There must be some reason for this."  She shakes her head.

Arbrine shakes her fist at the sea.  "Too bad they came by boat.  The water leaves no tracks.  Let us set out to find these villains at once and teach them that violence begets violence."


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 21, 2018)

*OOC:*


GM NOTE:
Only Abrine and Quill can actively manipulate Way. All other characters are currently limited to passive use.








Kwargrow said:


> Nalvis nods.  "We are grateful for your area knowledge.  We can also ask at these other settlements for information."



*Quill* responds in her quite, yet matter of fact, voice.
"Once we move farther inland, my knowledge ceases. We will have to learn as we go."



			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Arbrine shakes her fist at the sea.  "Too bad they came by boat.  The water leaves no tracks.  Let us set out to find these villains at once and teach them that violence begets violence."



*Rekyavik* smiles at the little woman, then bumps his sister with his forearm.
"I like this girl. She has fire!"

*Beginning the Journey*:
The group moves back up into the crags of the mountain range that juts out into the sea. They follow game trails and what paths they can, trying to keep close enough to keep an eye on the bordering marsh land as their guide. Moving through the mountainous region is a bit slow, but at least it is passable. The group travels almost due northward for three days then turns abruptly westward.

During the three days, Renyaveer and Quill are able to collect small game. Each in turn, tries to repair the arrow or javelin used, though Renyaveer loses 3 arrows. The group sees many small birds and common insects, less frequently the remaining webs of orb weavers and varmints.

The second day of travel, the group comes upon what must be a breeding ground for crows. The colony of calling birds makes considerable noise and tries to harangue the group as they are passing through, even after Renyaveer decides to shoot one. Though crow is not good to eat, she feels drawn to keep three of the bird's tail feathers.

After turning westward on the fourth day, the group is set upon by a band of hunting spiders, quite unexpectedly.








*OOC:*


Need reaction rolls.






[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 7
bone arrows: 10
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 6[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Jul 24, 2018)

Though having never faced a person as a foe, Nalvis, Mekric, and Arbrine have defended themselves against hostile animals and so they use the same tactics as they have before.  Nalvis stands in front, using his axe to attack any creature that comes near.  Mekric protects his back and flank with her longer staff, and Arbrine uses her sling to throw rocks at the creatures, moving as she needs to.  If any spider gets close enough for Arbrine to touch it, she will manipulate Way to Heat it.


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 25, 2018)

*First Encounter: Hunting Spiders*



Kwargrow said:


> Though having never faced a person as a foe, Nalvis, Mekric, and Arbrine have defended themselves against hostile animals and so they use the same tactics as they have before.  Nalvis stands in front, using his axe to attack any creature that comes near.  Mekric protects his back and flank with her longer staff, and Arbrine uses her sling to throw rocks at the creatures, moving as she needs to.  If any spider gets close enough for Arbrine to touch it, she will manipulate Way to Heat it.











*OOC:*


*Speed of Attack*:
*Nalvis*: 14(readiness) + 11(impetus) + 12(fury) + 80(d100) = 117
*Mekric*: 11 + 16 + 11 + 43(d100) = 81
*Arbrine*: 13 + 13 + 16 + 93(d100) + 51(luck) = 186
*Vik*: 13 + 14 + 12 + 97(d100) = 136
*Veera*: 11 + 18 + 11 + 84(d100) = 124
*Quill*: 13 + 13 + 13 + 71(d100) =110
*Spiders*: 20(readiness) + 10(impetus) + 88(d100) = 118






In the realm of insects and arachnids, Hunting Spiders are rather intelligent for the such and tend to lie in wait to ambush their would be food, moving almost simultaneously by some unknown trigger. Nalvis and company take the lead during the travels. Vik and company have no qualms about such, especially since Vik and Veera can readily see over the heads of their newly found friends. Quill, for her part bringing up the rear of the party, seems to be in her own little world, though she is not, periodically pulling and sniffing at plants as well as fondling the occasional fascinating rock.

The entire group has already moved into the spiders' ambush site before they all launch themselves from hiding. The spiders measure about half the length of a person's arm from leg to leg and seem entirely unperturbed by the concept of attacking a larger foe. There are 10 spiders in total. Only 1 spider is jumping at Nalvis from his right. Mekric is under attack from 2, one on each side. Arbrine is under attack from 2, one on each side. Only 1 spider is jumping at Vik from his left. Veera is under attack from 2, one on each side. Quill is under attack from 2, one on each side.
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 7
bone arrows: 10
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 6[/sblock]








*OOC:*


*Arbrine *reacts first. Let's handle combat one character at a time.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jul 25, 2018)

Caught unawares, Arbrine tucks her sling in her belt, knowing she will not have time to spin it and throw before these eight legged hunters were on her.  As the closest spider closes in, she focuses her power as she had done accidently before.  Now she does so with purpose.  If she is to be of any use to her brothers and their new friends, she is going to have to learn to control this power.  She knows what will hurt these creatures and intends to grab the first threatening spider before it can bite her and use Way to Heat it.









*OOC:*


 roll: 74


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 26, 2018)

*Hunting Spiders: Arbrine*

[sblock=Speed of Attack]
*Nalvis*: 117
*Mekric*: 81
*Arbrine*: 26
*Vik*: 136
*Veera*: 124
*Quill*: 110
*Spiders*: 118
*SpidersA*: 18
[/sblock]


Kwargrow said:


> ... Arbrine... intends to grab the first threatening spider before it can bite her and manipulate Way to Heat it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


*Speed of Attack*: Reaction Time - Hindrance
*Spider*: 118 - 100(movement) = 18
*Arbrine*: 186 - 60(clothing) - 100(way) = 26






        *GM:*  Though the spiders were hidden, with a bit of luck on her side, Arbrine was not caught totally unaware. Instantly assessing the uselessness of her sling in the given situation, she begins to manipulate Way even before the spiders can launch themselves in their attack. Focusing on one, Arbrine catches it in mid flight, heating it, and dropping it to focus on the other.     








*OOC:*


*Heat*:
Range: Touch
Hindrance: 100
Damage: 10 * (Effectiveness - Resistance)%
Effectiveness:


Essence + Confluence +
Mind + Knowledge + Will +
Collegiate + d100
By actively manipulating Way, this causes the intended target to heat unnaturally, thereby causing physical harm (loss of Body). This can also be used to start a fire if applied to naturally flammable substances. If Body is reduced below 1, further damage is deducted from Mind. If Mind is reduced below 1 and the target is a sentient being, further damage is deducted from Essence. If Essence is reduced below 1, the target dies. If the target is not sentient, it dies after Mind is reduced below 1.
*Arbrine*: 28(heat) + 74(d100) = 102
*Spider*: 10(conditioning) + 76(d100) = 86
*Damage*: 102 - 86 = 16% * 10 = 2
Body: 6 - 2 = 4: hurt






        *GM:*  Arbrine catches the first spider as she had intended but cannot really defend well against the second, which lands on her back sinking its fangs into the meat about her left shoulder.     








*OOC:*


*Lethal Assault*: Attack + Precision + Fury + d100
*SpiderA1*: 10 + 10 + 0 + 76 = 96
*SpiderA2*: 96 + 100(2nd attacker) = 196

*Physical Defense*: Defend + Preservation + Konokoro + d100
*Arbrine*: 13 + 13 + 14 + 74 = 114
*Arbrine*: 114 + 13(kilter) = 127

*Damage*: (Assault - Defense) * damage = 196 - 127 = 69% * 3 = 2
Body: 10 - 2 = 8: hurt






        *GM:*  The second spider sinks its fangs and injects its venom.     








*OOC:*


*Muddle Venom*: (Effectiveness - Resistance) * damage
*Spider*: (20 + 76(d100)) - (12(conditioning) + 16(fury) + 74(d100)) < 0: resisted





 
[sblock=NPC Data]*SpiderA1*: Body: 6 - 2 = 4: hurt
*SpiderA2*: full health[/sblock]
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: Body: 10 - 2 = 8: hurt
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 7
bone arrows: 10
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 6[/sblock]








*OOC:*


 Vik and Veera are next, afterwhich will be Nalvis. Post forthcoming


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 27, 2018)

*Hunting Spiders: Vik and Veera*

[sblock=Sequence of Attack]
*Nalvis*: 117
*Mekric*: 81
*Arbrine*: 26
*Vik*: 86
*Veera*: 44
*Quill*: 110
*Spiders*: 18
[/sblock]
Understanding the uselessness of his long harpoon in close quarters fighting, Vik elects to go empty handed at the spiders, simply discarding the spear and letting it fall, figuring he can smash them with his own two hands.

Veera would like to be able to use her bow and refuses to drop it or the arrow in her other hand. She will punch or kick at the spiders unless she gets the opportunity to draw and fire.








*OOC:*


*Speed of Attack*: Reaction Time - Hindrance
*Vik*: 136 - 50(clothing) = 86
*Veera*: 124 - 80(clothing) = 44






        *GM:*  Rekyavik is much faster than his spider and swings his hands together like clapping. Renyaveer is also faster and punches at the oncoming spider with her left. Neither Vik nor Veera is unable to hurt his spider, but each pest is prevented from its initial assault and must repost.      
[sblock=NPC Data]*SpiderA1*: Body: 6 - 2 = 4: hurt
*SpiderA2*: full health
*SpiderVk*: full health[/sblock]
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: Body: 10 - 2 = 8: hurt
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 7
bone arrows: 10
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 6[/sblock]








*OOC:*


*Nalvis* is next.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jul 28, 2018)

Nalvis grabs his axe in both hands and puts all his might into a swing to chop the legs off of the closest spider.









*OOC:*


 roll: 85


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 29, 2018)

*Hunting Spiders: Nalvis*

[sblock=Sequence of Attack]
*Nalvis*: -33
*Mekric*: 81
*Arbrine*: 26
*Vik*: 86
*Veera*: 44
*Quill*: 110
*Spiders*: 18
[/sblock]


Kwargrow said:


> Nalvis grabs his axe in both hands and puts all his might into a swing to chop the legs off of the closest spider.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


*Speed of Attack*: Reaction Time - Hindrance
*Nalvis*: 117 - 50(clothing) - 100(axe) = -33






        *GM:*  Before Nalvis can bring his axe to bear, his spider has completed its launch and landed on his right hip, attempting to sink its fangs into the flesh of his side.      








*OOC:*


*Lethal Assault*: Attack + Precision + Fury + d100
*Spider*: 10 + 10 + 0 + 81 = 101

*Physical Defense*: Defend + Preservation + Konokoro + d100
*Nalvis*: 14 + 11 + 12 + 85 = 122






        *GM:*  Nalvis manages to get his axe handle in the way of the spider's fangs so that it cannot bite. Flipping the spider loose from his hip, Malvis gives his mighty swing as the spider lands.     
[sblock=Lethal Assault]*Nalvis*: 16 + 11 + 12 + 85 = 124
*Spider*: 10 + 10 + 0 + 81 = 101
*Damage*: 124 - 101 = 23% * 14 = 3 - 2(deflect) = 1
Body: 6 - 1 = 5: hurt[/sblock]
[sblock=NPC Data]*SpiderA1*: Body: 6 - 2 = 4: hurt
*SpiderA2*: full health
*SpiderN*: Body: 6 - 1 = 5: hurt[/sblock]
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: Body: 10 - 2 = 8: hurt
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 7
bone arrows: 10
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 6[/sblock]








*OOC:*


*Quill* is next. Post forthcoming.


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 30, 2018)

*Hunting Spiders: Quill*

[sblock=Sequence of Attack]
*Nalvis*: -33
*Mekric*: 81
*Arbrine*: 26
*Vik*: 86
*Veera*: 44
*Quill*: -100
*Spiders*: 18
*SpiderQ*: -82
[/sblock]
Quill was a bit preoccupied looking at some small flower protruding from a crack in a boulder when the spider launched itself. Standing with a start as the beast lands upon her back, she instinctively manipulates Way to paranormally heat it.








*OOC:*


*Speed of Attack*: Reaction Time - Hindrance
*Quill*: 110 - 110(clothing) - 100(Way) = -100






        *GM:*  The spiders land on her and attempt to sink their fangs before she can react. Each spider is able to make three such attempts while Quill jerks her body around trying reflexively. The last bite of each succeeds. Though the bite causes some physical injury, Quill is able to resist the effects of its venom. With a bit of luck, when she heats one of the spiders, it is with great effect, incapacitating it.      
[sblock=NPC Data]*SpiderA1*: Body: 6 - 2 = 4: hurt
*SpiderA2*: full health
*SpiderN*: Body: 6 - 1 = 5: hurt
*SpiderQ1*: Body: 6 - 9 = -3: incapacitated[/sblock]
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: Body: 10 - 2 = 8: hurt
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 7
bone arrows: 10
*Quill*: Body: 10 - 4 = 6: injured
javelins: 6[/sblock]








*OOC:*


*Vik* and *Mekric* will be next. Go ahead and state Mekric's action.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jul 30, 2018)

Disgusted by the assault by the arachnids, Mekric bludgeons with her staff, attempting to knock the spiders away.


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 31, 2018)

*Hunting Spiders: Mekric*

[sblock=Sequence of Attack]
*Nalvis*: -33
*Mekric*: -129
*Arbrine*: 26
*Vik*: -14
*Veera*: 44
*Quill*: -100
*Spiders*: 18
*SpidersM*: -82
*SpiderQ*: -82
*SpiderV*: -32
[/sblock]


Kwargrow said:


> Disgusted by the assault by the arachnids, Mekric bludgeons with her staff, attempting to knock the spiders away.











*OOC:*


*Speed of Attack*: Reaction Time - Hindrance
*Mekric*: 81 - 110(clothing) - 100(staff) = -129






        *GM:*  By a bit of bad luck, Mekric is the slowest to react, Tte spiders land on her and attempt to sink their fangs several times before she can react. Vik tries for a second time to knock his spiders away.      








*OOC:*


*Lethal Assault*:
@ 18: *SpidersM*: 20 + 84(d100) = 104
@ -32: 20 + 97 = 117
@ -82: 20 + 54 = 74

*Physical Defense*:
*Mekric*: 11 + 16 + 12 + 62 = 101
@ -32: 39 + 88 = 127
@ -82: 39 + 44 = 83






        *GM:*  The spiders are able to make contact, but all of their attempts are ineffective. Mekric is not strong enough to knock the spiders away and is forced to change tactics, whirling her staff from the middle to hit one in hopes of breaking it loose.     








*OOC:*


*Non-Lethal Assault*: Attack + Precision + Fury + d100
*Mekric*: 11 + 16 + 11 + 76 = 114
*Defend*: 20 + 40 = 60
*Damage*: 114 - 60 = 54% * 10 = 5 - 1(soak) = 4
Body: 6 - 4 = 2: injured






        *GM:*  Mekric severely smacks one of her spiders, causing it significant injury. Rekyavik seems to be at a standstill with his spider as neither seem able to affect the other.     
[sblock=NPC Data]*SpiderA1*: Body: 6 - 2 = 4: hurt
*SpiderA2*: full health
*SpiderN*: Body: 6 - 1 = 5: hurt
*SPiderM1*: Body: 6 - 4 = 2: injured
*SpiderQ1*: Body: 6 - 9 = -3: incapacitated[/sblock]
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: Body: 10 - 2 = 8: hurt
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 7
bone arrows: 10
*Quill*: Body: 10 - 4 = 6: injured
javelins: 6[/sblock]


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 31, 2018)

*Hunting Spiders: Renyaveer*

[sblock=Sequence of Attack]
*Nalvis*: -33
*Mekric*: -129
*Arbrine*: 26
*Vik*: -14
*Veera*: -36
*Quill*: -100
*Spiders*: 18
*SpidersM*: -82
*SpiderQ*: -82
*SpidersVa*: -32
*SpiderVk*: -32
[/sblock]








*OOC:*


*Speed of Attack*: Reaction Time - Hindrance
*Veera*: 44 - 80(clothing) = -36
*Spider*: 18 - 50(minimum) = -32






        *GM:*  As with her brother, Renyaveer seems to be at a standstill with her spiders, all as yet being unable to affect one another. The spider that Arbrine had heated attempts to run away, her other continues to press its attack.     
[sblock=NPC Data]*SpiderA1*: Body: 6 - 2 = 4: hurt
*SpiderA2*: full health
*SpiderN*: Body: 6 - 1 = 5: hurt
*SPiderM1*: Body: 6 - 4 = 2: injured
*SpiderQ1*: Body: 6 - 9 = -3: incapacitated[/sblock]
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: Body: 10 - 2 = 8: hurt
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 7
bone arrows: 10
*Quill*: Body: 10 - 4 = 6: injured
javelins: 6[/sblock]








*OOC:*


*Arbrine *reacts next. She is facing one spider. The other is running.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jul 31, 2018)

Arbrine intends to grip the closest spider with both hands and focus all of her strange power into burning this critter to ashes.









*OOC:*


 Heat: roll 95/ 75


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 31, 2018)

*The Hunting Spiders: Arbrine*



Kwargrow said:


> Arbrine intends to grip the closest spider with both hands and focus all of her strange power into burning this critter to ashes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[sblock=Sequence of Attack]
*Nalvis*: -33
*Mekric*: -129
*Arbrine*: -84
*Vik*: -14
*Veera*: -36
*Quill*: -100
*Spiders*: -32
*SpidersM*: -82
*SpiderQ*: -82
*SpidersVa*: -32
*SpiderVk*: -32
[/sblock]








*OOC:*


*Speed of Attack*: Reaction Time - Hindrance
*Arbrine*: 26 - 110(clothing / Way) = -84
*Spider*: 18 - 50(minimum) = -32 - 50(minimum) = -82






        *GM:*  The spider that Arbrine had previously heated beings to bound away as the other attempts to sink its fangs, twice.     








*OOC:*


*Lethal Assault*: attack + precision + fury + d100
*Spider*: 10 + 10 + 0 + 60 = 80, 20 + 84 = 104

*Physical Defense*: defend + preservation + konokoro + d100
*Arbrine*: 13 + 13 + 14 + 95 > 104






        *GM:*  Arbrine effectively shakes and moves so as to prevent the remaining spider from biting her as she competes her manipulation of Thermal Way.     








*OOC:*


*Heat*: (effectiveness - resistance)% * damage
*Arbrine*: 30 + 95(d100) + 75(luck) = 199
*Spider*: 10(conditioning) + 53(d100) = 63
*Damage*: 199 - 63 = 136% * 10 = 14
Body: 6 - 14 = -8: incapacitated
Mind: 4 - 8 = -4: dead






        *GM:*  The second spiders begins to smoke as steam pours from the crevices in its exoskeleton. It falls from Arbrine's touch, dead.     
[sblock=NPC Data]*SpiderA1*: Body: 6 - 2 = 4: hurt
*SpiderA2*: Body: 6 - 14 = -8: dead
*SpiderN*: Body: 6 - 1 = 5: hurt
*SPiderM1*: Body: 6 - 4 = 2: injured
*SpiderQ1*: Body: 6 - 9 = -3: incapacitated[/sblock]
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: Body: 10 - 2 = 8: hurt
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 7
bone arrows: 10
*Quill*: Body: 10 - 4 = 6: injured
javelins: 6[/sblock]








*OOC:*


Vik and Nalvis are next.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jul 31, 2018)

Nalvis smells the roasting spider and knows Arbrine has been using her magic.  Before, when they were happy at home with their parents, he feared for his sister over this power.  He heard them tell Arbrine over and again how she can not let anyone outside the family know about what she can do.  Now he understands that this is a part of her, and it can help them avenge their blood debt.

"Not today, creatures," Nalvis says and swings his axe again.









*OOC:*


 roll: 72


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 31, 2018)

*The Hunting Spiders: Vik and Nalvis*



Kwargrow said:


> Nalvis smells the roasting spider and knows Arbrine has been using her magic.  Before, when they were happy at home with their parents, he feared for his sister over this power.  He heard them tell Arbrine over and again how she can not let anyone outside the family know about what she can do.  Now he understands that this is a part of her, and it can help them avenge their blood debt.
> 
> "Not today, creatures," Nalvis says and swings his axe again.
> 
> ...



Vik lets out a loud, unintelligible noise, almost like a roar, at the frustration of dealing with this spider. If the pesky thing were not so quick and unimaginable strong for a creature whose leg radius was just under a stride. Forsaking his attempts to hit the pest, he decides to see if he can pull it from his body and fling it away, though it does not hurt the spider.








*OOC:*


*Speed of Attack*: Reaction Time - Hindrance
*Rekyavik*: -14 - 50(clothing) = -64
*Nalvis*: -33 - 50(clothing) - 100(axe) = -183
*Spider*: -32 - 50(minimum) = -82














*OOC:*


*Opposed Strength Check*: ((Body + Strength1 * 10) + d100) - ((Body +Strength2 * 10) + d100)
*Rekyavik*: 130 + 84 = 214
*Spider*: 80 + 87 = 167






        *GM:*  With an effort, Rekyavik jerks the spider from his body, but then has no difficulty flinging the creature away. Due to the difference in mass, he is able to throw the spider several paces away. The spider on Nalvis is able to attempt another bite before he can react.     








*OOC:*


*Lethal Assault*: attack + precision + fury + d100
*Spider*: 10 + 10 + 0 + 30 = 50
*Nalvis*: 16 + 11 + 12 + 72 = 111

*Physical Defense*: defend + preservation + konokoro + d100
*Nalvis*: 14 + 11 + 12 + 72 > 50
*Spider*: 10 + 10 + 0 + 30 = 50
*Damage*: 111 - 50 = 61% * 14 = 9 - 2(deflect) = 7
Body: 5 - 7 = -2: incapacitated






        *GM:*  Finally able to make contact in a big way, Nalvis brings the blade of his axe close to his body, knocking the spider away and breaking open its exoskeleton.     
[sblock=NPC Data]*SpiderA1*: Body: 6 - 2 = 4: hurt, running away
*SpiderA2*: Body: 6 - 14 = -8: dead
*SpiderN*: Body: 6 - 1 - 7 = -2: incapacitated
*SPiderM1*: Body: 6 - 4 = 2: injured
*SpiderQ1*: Body: 6 - 9 = -3: incapacitated[/sblock]
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: Body: 10 - 2 = 8: hurt
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 7
bone arrows: 10
*Quill*: Body: 10 - 4 = 6: injured
javelins: 6[/sblock]
[sblock=Sequence of Attack]
*Nalvis*: -183
*Mekric*: -129
*Arbrine*: -84
*Vik*: -64
*Veera*: -36
*Quill*: -100
*Spiders*: -82
*SpiderVa*: -32
[/sblock]








*OOC:*


Renyaveer is next. Post forthcoming.


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 1, 2018)

*The Hunting Spiders: Veera*

Having less strength than her brother, but also being less prone to frustration, Veera will again try to knock her spider away.








*OOC:*


*Speed of Attack*: Reaction Time - Hindrance
*Renyaveer*: -36 - 80(clothing) = -116
*Spider*: -32 - 50(minimum) = -82














*OOC:*


*Opposed Strength Check*: ((Body + Strength1 * 10) + d100) - ((Body +Strength2 * 10) + d100)
*Rekyavik*: 130 + 84 = 214
*Spider*: 80 + 87 = 167






        *GM:*  Renyaveer's spider is, once again, able to bite before she can act.     








*OOC:*


*Physical Assault*: attack + precision + fury + d100
*Spiders*: 10 + 10 + 0 + 85 = 105
*Renyaveer*: 12 + 18 + 11 + 75 = 116

*Physical Defense*: defend + preservation + konokoro + d100
*Renyaveer*: 11 + 18 + 13 + 42 = 84
*Damage*: 105 - 84 = 21% * 3 = 1 * 2(2nd spider)
Body: 10 - 2 = 8: hurt
*Spider*: 10 + 10 + 0 + 77 = 97














*OOC:*


*Muddle Venom*: (effectiveness - resistance)% * 10
*Spider*: 20 + 93(d100) = 113
*Renyaveer*: 13(conditioning) + 95(d100) = 108






        *GM:*  All of Renyaveer's efforts are still ineffective. Though she takes some pain, she shakes off the venom.     
Vik, freed of his spider, moves to help his sister.
[sblock=NPC Data]*SpiderA1*: Body: 6 - 2 = 4: hurt, running away
*SpiderA2*: Body: 6 - 14 = -8: dead
*SpiderN*: Body: 6 - 1 - 7 = -2: incapacitated
*SPiderM1*: Body: 6 - 4 = 2: injured
*SpiderQ1*: Body: 6 - 9 = -3: incapacitated[/sblock]
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: Body: 10 - 2 = 8: hurt
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: Body: 10 - 2 = 8: hurt
flint arrows: 7
bone arrows: 10
*Quill*: Body: 10 - 4 = 6: injured
javelins: 6[/sblock]
[sblock=Sequence of Attack]
*Nalvis*: -183
*Mekric*: -129
*Arbrine*: -84
*Vik*: -164
*Veera*: -116
*Quill*: -100
*Spiders*: -82
[/sblock]








*OOC:*


*Arbrine *is next.


----------



## Kwargrow (Aug 1, 2018)

Feeling confident from her early success, Arbrine will step and punch the next closest spider, channeling Way when her fist connects to Heat it.









*OOC:*


 roll: 88


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 2, 2018)

*The Hunting Spiders: Arbrine*



Kwargrow said:


> Feeling confident from her early success, Arbrine will step and punch the next closest spider, channeling Way when her fist connects to Heat it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quill will attempt to heat her second spider, while Veera will desperately try to shake her spiders loose.








*OOC:*


*Speed of Attack*: Reaction Time - Hindrance
*Arbrine*: -84 - 110(clothing) = -194
*Quill*: -100 - 110 = -210
*Renyaveer*: -116 - 80 = -196
*SpiderA*: -82 - 50(minimum)  - 20(injured) = -152
*Spiders*: -82 - 50(minimum) = -132






        *GM:*  Having decimated her second spider, Arbrine proceeds after the first, but quickly realizes that it is much faster, even injured, and she will not be able to catch it. Quill still has a spider trying to bite her while Veera still has two.     








*OOC:*


*Physical Assault*: attack + precision + fury + d100
*Spiders*: 10 + 10 + 0 + 20 = 40

*Physical Defense*: defend + preservation + konokoro + d100
*Quill*: 13 + 13 + 13 + 55 = 94
*Renyaveer*: 11 + 18 + 13 + 64 = 106

*Opposed Strength*:
*Veera*: 120 + 70 = 190
*Spiders*: 80 + 33 = 113

*Heat*:
*Quill*: 27 + 55 = 82
*Spider*: 10 + 22 = 32
*Damage*: 82 - 32 = 50% * 10 = 5
Body: 6 - 5 = 1: injured






        *GM:*  Renyaveer grabs both spiders by a leg and shakes vigorously, dislodging both in the process and flinging them away. Quill significantly injures her second spider, which drops from her body.     
[sblock=Sequence of Attack]
*Nalvis*: -183
*Mekric*: -129
*Arbrine*: -194
*Vik*: -164
*Veera*: -196
*Quill*: -210
*Spiders*: -132
[/sblock]
[sblock=NPC Data]*SpiderA1*: Body: 6 - 2 = 4: hurt, escaped
*SpiderA2*: Body: 6 - 14 = -8: dead
*SpiderN*: Body: 6 - 1 - 7 = -2: incapacitated
*SpiderM1*: Body: 6 - 4 = 2: injured
*SpiderM2*: full health
*SpiderQ1*: Body: 6 - 9 = -3: incapacitated
*SpiderQ2*: Body: 6 - 5 = 1: injured
*SpidersV*: fleeing[/sblock]
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: Body: 10 - 2 = 8: hurt
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: Body: 10 - 2 = 8: hurt
flint arrows: 7
bone arrows: 10
*Quill*: Body: 10 - 4 = 6: injured
javelins: 6[/sblock]








*OOC:*


*Mekric* is next.


----------



## Kwargrow (Aug 3, 2018)

Seeing that others are having more success without weapons, Mekric releases her staff and attempts to deal with the spiders with her bare hands.  She will attempt to dislodge or attack the most aggressive spider in her proximity.


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 3, 2018)

*The Hunting Spiders: Their End*



Kwargrow said:


> Seeing that others are having more success without weapons, Mekric releases her staff and attempts to deal with the spiders with her bare hands.  She will attempt to dislodge or attack the most aggressive spider in her proximity.



        *GM:*  Spiders have a very specific mode of behavior. Though they are fearless to attack any potential food source, even preferring larger prey, self-preservation is the priority instinct. Once injured or deterred, they will leave to seek easier targets. Mekric, between Nalvis and Arbrine, is able to free herself from her spiders with no further danger, Arbrine even heating another as it is loosed. The group has not only survived its first assault, it has succeeded in overcoming the threat with little injury to itself. The spider that can flee, do so. The four that cannot are readily killed.     
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: Body: 10 - 2 = 8: hurt
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: Body: 10 - 2 = 8: hurt
flint arrows: 7
bone arrows: 10
*Quill*: Body: 10 - 4 = 6: injured
javelins: 6[/sblock]








*OOC:*


Each character receives a total of 24 XP.


----------



## Kwargrow (Aug 3, 2018)

The group will search the spiders and claim any useable pieces from the corpses.

Nalvis will search the area in and around the combat to see if anything interesting is about, maybe something dropped from earlier prey.

Mekric will look at where they were ambushed to determine what made this a likely spot and how they can avoid such dangers in the future.  "Our parents told us stories about creatures like this, and many that are more fearsome.  When we left home I thought our only opponents would be the murderers we seek, but now I wonder at what we will find in these untamed lands."

Arbrine inspects the seeping holes that the bite left in her flesh.  If Way can help her burn things, perhaps it can make her spider bite heal faster.  







*OOC:*


 roll: 91


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 4, 2018)

*Hunting Spiders: The Aftermath*









*OOC:*


All characters except Renyaveer can now actively manipulate Way. They will sense this ability instinctively and will need to practice it, but will not need specific training.








Kwargrow said:


> The group will search the spiders and claim any useable pieces from the corpses.



        *GM:*  Of the four downed spiders, the group is able to successfully collect 2 pair of fangs. The legs are large enough that Rekyavik decides to cook them to see if they are edible, which they happen to be.     


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Nalvis will search the area in and around the combat to see if anything interesting is about, maybe something dropped from earlier prey.



        *GM:*  These spiders have evidently been successfully ambushing this area for some time. Back out of the main path, Nalvis finds the borrows of the spiders strewn with debris from a variety of previous victims. Fortunately for Nalvis, the spiders they fled the attack area have either gone into hiding elsewhere or have moved on to find a new location, for they are not within their burrows. He picks through bones and hair and feathers. After poking around to his satisfaction, Nalvis returns to the group with his collection of interesting items, 2 pair of incisors almost as long as his finger, probably from a nutria, some tail feathers from a harvester bird, some tail feathers from a songbird, a dark purplish stone, and a shiny metal ingot.     


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Mekric will look at where they were ambushed to determine what made this a likely spot and how they can avoid such dangers in the future.  "Our parents told us stories about creatures like this, and many that are more fearsome.  When we left home I thought our only opponents would be the murderers we seek, but now I wonder at what we will find in these untamed lands."



        *GM:*  Mekric walks back and forth through the area, taking a look at it from different angles. She determines that this particular spot on the game trail provides a natural ambush site for predators such as hunting spiders. People or larger predators would not be able to make such use as the path is too narrow for them.     


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Arbrine inspects the seeping holes that the bite left in her flesh.  If Way can help her burn things, perhaps it can make her spider bite heal faster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


*Render Aid*:
Effectiveness:

Mend (Collegiate Task) +
Mind + Knowledge +
Commercial
Time: 10 days * Loss / (Target Health + Target Confluence + Effectiveness + d100)
This active task is applied to an attempt to restore a person to full capacity after sustaining bodily damage. This may be applied once per day, per victim, per person rendering aid and the results are additive.
*Mend*:
Range: Touch
Effectiveness:

Essence + Confluence + Collegiate
By actively manipulating Way, this increases the natural rate of recovery of the loss of Body in the intended target. This is used to augment the Commercial Task of Render Aid. There is no random aspect to this task.
*Arbrine*: 18(mend) + 13(aid) = 31
*Time*: 10 days * 2 / (2 + 4 + 31 + 91) = 3 hours, 45 minutes
*Quill*: 19(mend) + 15(aid) = 34
*Time*: 10 days * 4 / (3 + 4 + 34 + 95 + 33) = 5 hours, 41 minutes
*Time*: 10 days * 2 / (3 + 1 + 34 + 95 + 33) = 2 hours, 54 minutes






        *GM:*  Arbrine is pleased to to find that she can fluctuate the natural Way lines within and about her own body to paranormally speed her natural healing process, changing what would have taken days into mere hours.     
Quill will tend to her own body and then assist Veera. For her part, Veera squeezes the bite marks on her side to make sure there is no lingering venom, but she has yet to develop any talent for manipulating Way.

Quill when she approaches her says, "Move your hand. Let me take a look at that. You are too clinical. You need to develop some sensitivity to things."
 [sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: Body: 10 - 2 = 8: hurt
recovery time: 3 hours, 45 minutes
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: Body: 10 - 2 = 8: hurt
recovery time: 2 hours, 54 minutes
flint arrows: 7
bone arrows: 10
*Quill*: Body: 10 - 4 = 6: injured
recovery time: 5 hours, 41 minutes
javelins: 6[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]Spider Fangs: 2 pair: ?
Incisors: 2 pair: ?
Harvester Tail Feathers: 1 set: ?
Songbird Tail Feathers: 1 set: ?
Purplish Stone: 1: ?
Shiny Metal Ingot: 1: ?[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Aug 6, 2018)

Nalvis and Mekric examine Arbrines wound and see that it is mending quickly.  They marvel at this new power and when they see Quill also utilizing it they decide to speak with their new friends about it.

Arbrine says to Quill, "I have not met anyone before that could do the things I could.  I am glad to know you, and I wonder what other things we could discover together."

Mekric says, "I don't think we are still in danger, but let's move on from this place.  It makes me uncomfortable."

While they travel Nalvis and Mekric will discuss these abilities and how to use them, taking the first steps to becoming Way users themselves.


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 7, 2018)

*Making Camp*



Kwargrow said:


> Nalvis and Mekric examine Arbrines wound and see that it is mending quickly.  They marvel at this new power and when they see Quill also utilizing it they decide to speak with their new friends about it.
> 
> Arbrine says to Quill, "I have not met anyone before that could do the things I could.  I am glad to know you, and I wonder what other things we could discover together."



*Quill *nods and bobs her head some, choosing her words.
"My talent first manifested when I started adolescence. At first, I thought is was some gifts from the Gods to compensate for my being so much smaller than all of my adopted tribe. Vik and Veera took to protecting me as we have long been friends. I would start cookfires just by touching the kindling, or I could speed the healing of our frequent nicks and cuts. I feel like I could do other things, but the way the elders talk about Blighters, I would never try anything unless we were away on one of our hunting trips.

I later realized that I could sense the talent in Vik and Veera, especially if Vik is angry, so I know it is not some gift for us little people. The other two have not yet learned to manifest the talent, but I think Vik is close. It is so nice to find companionship with this."


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Mekric says, "I don't think we are still in danger, but let's move on from this place.  It makes me uncomfortable."



*Veera *fiddles with some of the feathers Nalvis found before handing them back.
"I do not know why, but I feel them same compulsion to hold those feathers as I do these from that crow I shot. I agree with Mekric. Let us move on a bit before we camp."


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> While they travel, Nalvis and Mekric will discuss these abilities and how to use them, taking the first steps to becoming Way users themselves.



Quill joins in with Nalvis and Mekric as if a burden has been lifted from her shoulders. Renyavik listens but offers no thoughts of his own. *Quill *says,
"I think our tuning to these Way lines, that seems a good name for it, will be different for each of us. For me it is like catching the scent of smoke on the wind. The smoke has a different scent depending on what is burning. It is like I can smell the potential of what can be."









*OOC:*


*Game Mechanics*:
Sense of smell is the primary sense for those with a proclivity toward Academics. Theologic will be visual, and Aberrative will be tactile. Quill's new archetype is that of an Academic.






        *GM:*  All the characters feel an acute curiosity to examine the items that Nalvis collected because they drew his fascination. Arbrine and Quill are more than fascinated. Both think there is some purpose or advantage to possessing one or more of the curios items.     
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: Body: 10 - 2 = 8: hurt
recovery time: 3 hours, 45 minutes
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: Body: 10 - 2 = 8: hurt
recovery time: 2 hours, 54 minutes
flint arrows: 7
bone arrows: 10
*Quill*: Body: 10 - 4 = 6: injured
recovery time: 5 hours, 41 minutes
javelins: 6[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]Spider Fangs: 2 pair: ?
Incisors: 2 pair: ?
Harvester Tail Feathers: 1 set: ?
Songbird Tail Feathers: 1 set: ?
Purplish Stone: 1: ?
Shiny Metal Ingot: 1: ?[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Aug 7, 2018)

> I would start cookfires just by touching the kindling




When the group stops to camp Nalvis and Mekric will enthusiastically attempt to start the campfire with Way.

Arbrine will sort through the objects Nalvis found to see if any feel special to her.  She will focus on the spider fangs since they are the freshest items.

Mekric will fashion the feathers together to wear in her hair.  Nalvis will carry the purple stone as a good luck charm.


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 8, 2018)

*The Evening Camp*



Kwargrow said:


> When the group stops to camp Nalvis and Mekric will enthusiastically attempt to start the campfire with Way.



        *GM:*  Surprisingly to them, it takes very little concentration for Nalvis and Mekric to cause a stick to ignite. After a couple of tries, it takes them only about 1 second to perform the feat. Renyavik joins them in their newly discovered talent, continuing to ignite sticks and throw them into the fire. After 4 such displays, he finds himself winded and fatigued as if he had run up a hill, no longer able to generate heat. He broods about, not speaking to anyone for about an hour, until he suddenly picks up a stick and ignites it. He takes a deep breath and releases it, relieved.     
Taking his deep breath *Vik* sighs.
"I thought I might have burned myself out. Evidently there is a limit to how many times we can do this without resting."



			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Arbrine will sort through the objects Nalvis found to see if any feel special to her.  She will focus on the spider fangs since they are the freshest items.



*Quill *offers to help, figuring to divide the labor.
        *GM:*  It takes the two several hours into the night, but as they concentrate on their affinity with the natural Way lines associated with the items, each other, and the environment, patterns start to emerge. Patterns that begin to make sense. The full understanding of each of their first item's proclivity gives a small amount of elation and encouragement for further analysis.

As it so happens, the 2 pair of incisors are definitely from nutria and the harvester feathers are from a rock pigeon. Each of these has a proclivity for bolstering the health of the possessor. The purplish stone, Arbrine decides to call heartstone and the metal ingot is iron. Each of these bears the proclivity to augment the integral function of the whole being of the possessor. The songbird feathers have the proclivity to augment the personal charm of the possessor, while the spider fangs have the proclivity to augment the integral vascular function of the possessor.     


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Mekric will fashion the feathers together to wear in her hair.  Nalvis will carry the purple stone as a good luck charm.



*Quill *asks if she can have one of the pair of spider fangs. *Vik *asks if he can keep the ingot of iron.

[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: Body: 10 - 2 = 8: hurt
recovery time: 3 hours, 45 minutes
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: Body: 10 - 2 = 8: hurt
recovery time: 2 hours, 54 minutes
flint arrows: 7
bone arrows: 10
*Quill*: Body: 10 - 4 = 6: injured
recovery time: 5 hours, 41 minutes
javelins: 6[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]Spider Fangs: 2 pair: Cohesion +1
Nutria Incisors: 2 pair: Health +1
Rock Pigeon Tail Feathers: 1 set: Health +1
Songbird Tail Feathers: 1 set: Persona +1
Heartstone: 1: Confluence +1
Iron Ingot: 1: Confluence +1[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Aug 9, 2018)

While they rest at camp and wait for the spider bites to heal, Nalvis will take out his axe and test the edge, sharpening it with his wet-stone.  He says to Vik, "In these other villages we will visit, do you think they will have a larger axe I can trade for?  I was not happy with the way my axe performed against those spiders?"

Mekric and Arbrine will search the area for useable plants, maybe even something that will help ease pain.









*OOC:*


 Herbalism role: 81


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 10, 2018)

*The Evening Camp, part 2*



Kwargrow said:


> While they rest at camp and wait for the spider bites to heal, Nalvis will take out his axe and test the edge, sharpening it with his wet-stone.  He says to Vik, "In these other villages we will visit, do you think they will have a larger axe I can trade for?  I was not happy with the way my axe performed against those spiders?"



*Vik* shakes his head and sighs.
"I know what you mean. I sure hope so. This big harpoon is great for whaling but was totally useless in that encounter. I need a back-up. We have never traveled to the villages upstream. I think Quill's people had before they joined us. I understand them to be friendly, but know nothing of their trade or technology."


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Mekric and Arbrine will search the area for useable plants, maybe even something that will help ease pain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


*Mercantile Task*: Herbalism + Konokoro + d100
*Mekric*: 20 + 14 + 81 = 115
*Arbrine*: 13 + 18 + 81 = 112






        *GM:*  Both Mekric and Arbrine are able to find a measure of leaves that would augment or cause a mental affliction, but nothing benevolent.     
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 7
bone arrows: 10
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 6[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]Nutria Incisors: 2 pair: Health +1
Muddle Leaves: 2 measures: Muddle x2[/sblock]


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 11, 2018)

*Turning Westward*

Still following along the edge of the marshland as well as possible, the group takes a natural game trail headed in a more westerly direction. The weather is fair and warm. Travel would be perfectly peaceable if it were not for the tragic events that caused it. The flora and fauna seem common and trivial until, quite suddenly, the game trail the party is following joins at a T with another coming in from the north and higher elevation. Nalvis and another Graggorid come almost face to face before either one notices the other.

Other than his adopted parents, Nalvis cannot remember ever seeing another of his own tribe. His parents never spoke much of their own people, mostly saying that they were much different from the sociopathic psychotics that make up the sparse clans. Pebri and Noko said that the Graggorid were such a violent people that they had not even developed a language to communicate, which was why Nalvis, Mekric, and Arbrine were taught the Norikadian language of their nearest neighbors and had learned some of the Eastabin language of the major city to the south.

The two groups eye one another for the passing of about two seconds before the avarice of violence mars the faces of the strangers and they begin to move.
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 7
bone arrows: 10
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 6[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]Muddle Leaves: 2 measures: Muddle x2[/sblock]








*OOC:*


will need a d100, Readiness roll for everyone or one for all characters, whichever you choose.


----------



## Kwargrow (Aug 12, 2018)

Nalvis intends to take up a defensive position and will strike with his axe if any opponent comes within melee range.  







*OOC:*


 roll: 70 







Mekric intends to stand with her brother, if more than one Greggorid comes at Nalvis, she will strike one that he does not attack.  







*OOC:*


 roll: 41 







Arbrine intends to hop back a step and pull her sling.  If she has time she will sling a stone into the approaching combatants, but if she is under melee attack she will punch and kick using Way to augment her strikes with Heat. 







*OOC:*


 roll:54


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 13, 2018)

*The Graggorid*

        *GM:*  The two groups are basically strung out in a line as they travel. The meeting junction is like an upside down T, Nalvis being within a single pace of the first Graggorid. While it will be possible to divert from the path, that only allows single file travel, to cross directly at an opponent, the land is rocky, vegetated, and uneven thereby doubling movement time.

Not all opponent are visible, as the land is hilly, but there are at least four. Rekyavik, Renyaveer, and Quill are walking behind Nalvis, Mekric, And Arbrine, in that order.     


Kwargrow said:


> Nalvis intends to take up a defensive position and will strike with his axe if any opponent comes within melee range.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seeing the first three Graggorid, Vik will attempt to move off the trail to his right to flank. Veera intends to draw and fire, while Quill will launch a reed javelin.








*OOC:*


*Reaction Time*: Readiness (Combat) + Impetus (Commercial) + Clarity (Collegiate) + d100
*Nalvis*: 21 + 14 +13 + 70 = 118
*Mekric*: 12 + 20 +15 + 41 = 88
*Arbrine*: 15 + 13 + 18 + 54 = 100
*Rekyavik*: 18 + 14 + 14 + 65 = 111
*Renyaveer*: 16 + 20 + 12 + 65 = 113
*Quill*: 13 + 15 + 19 + 65 = 112
*Graggorid*: 16 + 14 + 12 + 87 = 129






        *GM:*  The first few Graggorid can see Nalvis, Mekric, and Rekyavik. Seeing the tall Norikadian farther back, the third Graggorid attempts to move toward him. The second tries to move around the first to get at Mekric, while the first engages Nalvis.     








*OOC:*


*Speed of Action*: Reaction Time - Hindrance
*Graggorid*: 129 - 50(clothing) - 100(maul / movement) = -21
*Nalvis*: 118 - 50(clothing) - 100(axe) = -32






        *GM:*  The Graggorid takes two steps forward, simultaneously swinging the thigh bone he wields for a weapon. There appears to be no strategy in his attack, only brute force.     








*OOC:*


*Physical Assault*: Attack(Combat) + Precision(Commercial) + Fury(Collegiate) + d100
*Graggorid*: 16 + 14 + 12 + 72 = 114
*Nalvis*: 21 + 14 + 13 + 70 = 118

*Physical Defense*: Defend(Combat) + Preservation(Commercial) + Konokoro(Collegiate) + d100
*Nalvis*: 21 + 14 + 13 + 70 = 118
*Graggorid*: 16 + 14 + 12 + 72 = 114






        *GM:*  The Graggorid are evenly matched in the first exchange, neither able to hurt the other, their weapons connecting each other both times.     
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 7
bone arrows: 10
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 6[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]Muddle Leaves: 2 measures: Muddle x2[/sblock]








*OOC:*


Arbrine can see the first two enemies. She will be next in a separate post.


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 14, 2018)

*The Graggorid: Arbrine*









*OOC:*


*Reaction Time*:
*Nalvis*: -32 - 40(dazed) = -72
*Mekric*: 12 + 20 +15 + 41 = 88
*Arbrine*: -110
*Rekyavik*: -239
*Renyaveer*: -267
*Quill*: -98
*Graggorid1*: -21
*Graggorid2*: -121 - 20(dazed) = -141
*Graggorid3*: -221
*Graggorid4*: -321 - 50(hurt) = -371
*Graggorid5*: -421 - 30(hurt) = -451
*Graggorid6*: -521






Not only do the second and third visible Graggorid move from the game trail to attempt to cross directly at the party, 4 others also move up into view, crossing the uneven terrain between the two party lines. The second Graggorid flanks Nalvis before the others can react. This one is wielding, what appears to be, a hip bone.








*OOC:*


*Speed of Action*: Reaction Time - Hindrance
*Graggorid2*: 129 - 50(clothing) - 200(movement) = -121

*Physical Assault*: attack(combat) + precision(commercial) + fury(collegiate) + d100
*Graggorid*: 16 + 14 + 12 + 72 = 114

*Physical Defense*: Defend(Combat) + Preservation(Commercial) + Konokoro(Collegiate) + d100
Nalvis: 21 + 14 + 13 + 70 - 100(2nd opponent) + 14(kilter) = 32
*Damage*: 114 - 32 = 82% * 5 = 4
Mind: 10 - 4 = 6: dazed






        *GM:*  The second Graggorid manages to get around Nalvis's guard and hit him in the side, bruising and possibly cracking a rib.     


Kwargrow said:


> Arbrine intends to hop back a step and pull her sling.  If she has time she will sling a stone into the approaching combatants, but if she is under melee attack she will punch and kick using Way to augment her strikes with Heat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


*Speed of Action*: Reaction Time - Hindrance
*Arbrine*: 100 - 110(clothing) - 100(sling) = -110

*Projectile Assault*: launch(combat) + precision(commercial) + clarity(fury) + d100
*Arbrine*: 15 + 13 + 18 + 54 + 100(point blank) = 200

*Projectile Avoidance*: preservation(commercial) + konokoro(collegiate) + d100
*Graggorid2*: 14 + 12 + 72 = 98
*Damage*: 200 - 98 = 102% * 2 = 2
Mind: 10 - 2 = 8: dazed






        *GM:*  Arbrine's stone smacks into the Graggorid who flanked Nalvis, causing him to be slightly dazed.     
Quill launches her reed javelin at the 5th Graggorid who comes into view.








*OOC:*


*Speed of Action*: Reaction Time - Hindrance
*Quill*: 112 - 110(clothing) - 100(javelin) = -98
*Graggorid5*: 129 - 50(clothing) - 500(movement) = -421

*Projectile Assault*: launch(combat) + precision(commercial) + clarity(fury) + d100
*Quill*: 13 + 15 + 19 + 65 + 50(short range) = 162

*Projectile Avoidance*: preservation(commercial) + konokoro(collegiate) + d100
*Graggorid5*: 14 + 12 + 72 = 98
*Damage*: 162 - 98 = 64% * 5 = 3
Body: 10 - 3 = 7: hurt






        *GM:*  The thin javelin stabs into the 5th Graggorid, inflicting some damage. The 3rd Graggorid reaches Rekyavik before he can lauch his harpoon, forcing him to change tactics. The two are evenly matched in this exchange and no damage is inflicted.     








*OOC:*


*Speed of Action*: Reaction Time - Hindrance
*Renyaveer*: 113 - 80(clothing) - 300(bow) = -267
*Graggorid4*: -321

*Projectile Assault*: launch(combat) + precision(commercial) + clarity(fury) + d100
*Renyaveer*: 16 + 20 + 12 + 65 + 50(short range) = 163

*Projectile Avoidance*: preservation(commercial) + konokoro(collegiate) + d100
*Graggorid4*: 14 + 12 + 72 = 98
*Damage*: 163 - 98 = 65% * 7 = 5
Body: 10 - 5 = 5: injured






        *GM:*  The flint arrow finds its mark, causing mild injury.     
[sblock=NPC Data]*Graggorid2*: Mind: 10 - 2 = 8: dazed
*Graggorid4*: Body: 10 - 5 = 5: injured
*Graggorid5*: Body: 10 - 3 = 7: hurt[/sblock]
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: Mind: 10 - 4 = 6: dazed
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 7
bone arrows: 10
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 6[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]Muddle Leaves: 2 measures: Muddle x2[/sblock]








*OOC:*


Mekric will be next in a following post.


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 15, 2018)

*The Graggorid: Mekric*









*OOC:*


*Reaction Time*:
*Graggorid1*: -21
*Nalvis*: -32 - 40(dazed) = -72
*Quill*: -98
*Arbrine*: -110
*Mekric*: -122
*Graggorid2*: -121 - 20(dazed) - 20(dazed) = -161
*Graggorid3*: -221
*Rekyavik*: -239
*Renyaveer*: -267
*Graggorid4*: -321 - 50(hurt) = -371
*Graggorid5*: -421 - 30(hurt) = -451
*Graggorid6*: -521








Kwargrow said:


> Mekric intends to stand with her brother, if more than one Greggorid comes at Nalvis, she will strike one that he does not attack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


*Speed of Action*: Reaction Time - Hindrance
*Mekric*: 88 - 110(clothing) - 100(staff) = -122

*Physical Assault*: attack(combat) + precision(commercial) + fury(collegiate) + d100
*Mekric*: 12 + 20 + 14 + 41 = 87

*Physical Defense*: Defend(Combat) + Preservation(Commercial) + Konokoro(Collegiate) + d100
*Graggorid*: 16 + 14 + 12 + 30 = 72
*Damage*: 87 - 72 = 15% * 10 = 2
Mind: 8 - 2 = 6: dazed






        *GM:*  Mekric whips the end of her staff at the second opponent on Nalvis, the same one that Arbrine struck with a stone, further hindering his ability to think clearly.     
[sblock=NPC Data]*Graggorid2*: Mind: 10 - 2 - 2 = 6: dazed
*Graggorid4*: Body: 10 - 5 = 5: injured
*Graggorid5*: Body: 10 - 3 = 7: hurt[/sblock]
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: Mind: 10 - 4 = 6: dazed
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 6
bone arrows: 10
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]Muddle Leaves: 2 measures: Muddle x2[/sblock]








*OOC:*


*Nalvis *is next for his second action.


----------



## Kwargrow (Aug 16, 2018)

*OOC:*


 So I don't have to make 3 posts I'll state their intentions and rolls in one. 







Nalvis is disgusted at the brutal, savage faces before him.  Still dealing with the grief over his parents he screams in rage as he intends to bury his axe in the face of his Graggorid opponent.









*OOC:*


 roll: 71 







Mekric intends to stand with Nalvis and Vik, striking and pushing with her staff to keep the Graggorid back.









*OOC:*


 roll: 87 







Arbrine sees what little effect her stone has and drops her sling.  With a slight smile she intends to rush forward at her best target Graggorid, grab him, and use Heat to burn him.









*OOC:*


 roll: 87 (lol, yes I rolled separate for them)


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 16, 2018)

*Fighting Graggorid: Nalvis*









*OOC:*


*Reaction Time*:
*Graggorid1*: -171
*Nalvis*: -262 - 40(dazed) = -302
*Quill*: -98
*Arbrine*: -110
*Mekric*: -122
*Graggorid2*: -121 - 20(dazed) - 20(dazed) = -161
*Graggorid3*: -221
*Rekyavik*: -239
*Renyaveer*: -267
*Graggorid4*: -321 - 50(hurt) = -371
*Graggorid5*: -421 - 30(hurt) = -451
*Graggorid6*: -521








Kwargrow said:


> Nalvis is disgusted at the brutal, savage faces before him.  Still dealing with the grief over his parents he screams in rage as he intends to bury his axe in the face of his Graggorid opponent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


*Speed of Action*: Reaction Time - Hindrance
*Graggorid1*: -21 - 50(clothing) - 100(mace) = -171 
*Nalvis*: -72 - 50(clothing) - 100(axe) - 40(dazed)= -262

*Physical Assault*: attack(combat) + precision(commercial) + fury(collegiate) + d100
*Graggorid1*: 16 + 14 + 12 + 83 = 125
*Nalvis*: 21 + 14 + 13 + 71 = 119

*Physical Defense*: Defend(Combat) + Preservation(Commercial) + Konokoro(Collegiate) + d100
*Nalvis*: 119
*Graggorid*: 125






        *GM:*  Despite his anger and rage, Nalvis is still unable to overcome his opponents defense. Fortunately the Graggorid has been unsuccessful in his assault as well. Sadly, Nalvis feels the previous hit is hindering his fighting skill and is thankful his sister has engaged the second opponent.     
[sblock=NPC Data]*Graggorid2*: Mind: 10 - 2 - 2 = 6: dazed
*Graggorid4*: Body: 10 - 5 = 5: injured
*Graggorid5*: Body: 10 - 3 = 7: hurt[/sblock]
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: Mind: 10 - 4 = 6: dazed
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 6
bone arrows: 10
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]Muddle Leaves: 2 measures: Muddle x2[/sblock]








*OOC:*


*Arbrine* will be next in a separate post with *Quill*.


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 16, 2018)

*Fighting Graggorid: Arbrine*









*OOC:*


*Reaction Time*:
*Graggorid1*: -171
*Nalvis*: -262 - 40(dazed) = -302
*Quill*: -308
*Arbrine*: -320
*Mekric*: -122
*Graggorid2*: -121 - 20(dazed) - 20(dazed) = -161
*Graggorid3*: -371 - 10(hurt) = -381
*Rekyavik*: -239
*Renyaveer*: -267
*Graggorid5*: -421 - 30(hurt) = -451
*Graggorid6*: -521








Kwargrow said:


> Arbrine sees what little effect her stone has and drops her sling.  With a slight smile she intends to rush forward at her best target Graggorid, grab him, and use Heat to burn him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quill intends to throw a second javelin at the opponent that Veera shot, since he is at closer range and still closing.








*OOC:*


*Speed of Action*: Reaction Time - Hindrance
*Quill*: -98 - 110(clothing) - 100(javelin) = -308
*Arbrine*: -110 - 110(clothing) - 100(movement) = -320
*Graggorid3*: -221 - 50(clothing) - 100(mace) = -371 

*Physical Assault*: attack(combat) + precision(commercial) + fury(collegiate) + d100
*Graggorid3*: 16 + 14 + 12 + 81 = 123

*Physical Defense*: Defend(Combat) + Preservation(Commercial) + Konokoro(Collegiate) + d100
*Arbrine*: 15 + 13 + 18 + 87 > 123

*Projectile Assault*: launch(combat) + precision(commercial) + clarity(collegiate)
*Quill*: 13 + 15 + 19 + 82 = 129 + 100(point blank) = 229

*Projectile Avoidance*: preservation(commercial) + konokoro(collegiate)
*Graggorid*: 14 + 12 + 81 = 107
*Damage*: 229 - 107 = 122% * 10 = 12
Body: 5 - 12 = -7: incapacitated
Mind: 10 - 7 = 3: dazed

*Paranormal Assault*: (effectiveness - resistance)% * damage
*Arbrine*: 32(heat) + 87(d100) = 119
*Graggorid3*: 16(conditioning) + 12(fury) + 81(d100) = 109
*Damage*: 119 - 109 = 10% * 10 = 1
Body: 10 - 1 = 9: hurt






        *GM:*  Quill's second launch at the nearer opponent charging its way toward Rekyavik is incredibly more effective than her first, incapacitating the Graggorid before he can reach her friend. The idea of tiny Arbrine charging toward him, initially amuses the Graggorid, until he feels his body heat unnaturally. It does not cause enough damage to panic him, merely leaves him unsure as to its cause. In return, he is unable to effectively assault Arbrine.     
[sblock=NPC Data]*Graggorid2*: Mind: 10 - 2 - 2 = 6: dazed
*Graggorid3*: Body: 10 - 1 = 9: hurt
*Graggorid4*: Body: 10 - 5 = 5 - 12 = -7: incapacitated
*Graggorid5*: Body: 10 - 3 = 7: hurt[/sblock]
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: Mind: 10 - 4 = 6: dazed
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 6
bone arrows: 10
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]Muddle Leaves: 2 measures: Muddle x2[/sblock]








*OOC:*


*Mekric* will be next in the following post.


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 17, 2018)

*Fighting Graggorid: Mekric*









*OOC:*


*Reaction Time*:
*Graggorid1*: -171
*Nalvis*: -262 - 40(dazed) = -302
*Quill*: -308
*Arbrine*: -320
*Mekric*: -332
*Graggorid2*: -311 - 20(dazed) - 20(dazed) = -351 - 40(dazed) = -391
*Graggorid3*: -371 - 10(hurt) = -381
*Rekyavik*: -489
*Renyaveer*: -547
*Graggorid5*: -421 - 30(hurt) = -451 - 50(hurt) = -501








Kwargrow said:


> Mekric intends to stand with Nalvis and Vik, striking and pushing with her staff to keep the Graggorid back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seeing that his opponent has been taken down by Quill's javelin, Vik will hurl his harpoon at the one farther to his right. Veera will swing her aim right, as well, and target the farthest opponent.








*OOC:*


*Speed of Action*: Reaction Time - Hindrance
*Mekric*: -122 - 110(clothing) - 100(staff) = -332
*Graggorid2*: -161 - 50(clothing) - 100(mace) = -311
*Rekyavik*: - 239 - 50(clothing) - 200(harpoon) = -489
*Renyaveer*: -267 - 80(clothing) - 200(bow) = -547

*Physical Assault*: attack(combat) + precision(commercial) + fury(collegiate) + d100
*Graggorid*: 16 + 14 + 12 + 54 = 96
*Mekric*: 12 + 20 + 14 + 87 = 133
*Rekyavik*: 18 + 14 + 15 + 81 = 128

*Physical Defense*: Defend(Combat) + Preservation(Commercial) + Konokoro(Collegiate) + d100
*Mekric*: > 96
*Graggorid2*: 96
*Damage*: 133 - 96 = 37% * 10 = 4
Mind: 6 - 4 = 2: dazed
*Rekyavik*: > 96
*Renyaveer*: > 96
*Graggorid5*: 96
*Damage*: 128 - 96 = 32% * 15 = 5
Body: 7 - 5 = 2: hurt

*Projectile Assault*: launch(combat) + precision(commercial) + clarity(collegiate)
*Renyaveer*: 16 + 20 + 12 + 81 = 129 + 100(point blank) = 229

*Projectile Avoidance*: preservation(commercial) + konokoro(collegiate)
*Graggorid6*: 14 + 12 + 54 = 80
*Damage*: 229 - 80 = 149% * 10 = 15
Body: 10 - 15 = -5: incapacitated
Mind: 10 - 5 = 5: dazed






        *GM:*  Mekric is forced to engage the second opponent Nalvis, as she successfully defends herself when he changes targets and returns a significant blow with her staff, further dazing him. Rekyavik is forced to change tactics as his intended target reaches him before he can throw. He recovers gracefully and successfully returns a vicious cut. Renyaveer has to dodge the intended physical assault of her intended target as, he too, reaches her before she can fire. Avoiding the assault with her arrow still drawn, she fires point-blank into the Graggorid, incapacitating him.

The remaining Graggorid, engaged in melee with the friends, show no signs of breaking away.     
[sblock=NPC Data]*Graggorid2*: Mind: 10 - 2 - 2 - 4 = 2: dazed
*Graggorid3*: Body: 10 - 1 = 9: hurt
*Graggorid4*: Body: 10 - 5 = 5 - 12 = -7: incapacitated
*Graggorid5*: Body: 10 - 3 = 7: hurt
*Graggorid6*: Body: 10 - 15 = -5: incapacitated[/sblock]
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: Mind: 10 - 4 = 6: dazed
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 6
bone arrows: 10
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]Muddle Leaves: 2 measures: Muddle x2[/sblock]








*OOC:*


*Nalvis* is next for his third attempt.


----------



## Kwargrow (Aug 19, 2018)

With his peripheral vison Nalvis can see that his friends are doing well, and this gives him hope as he swings again with his axe.  







*OOC:*


 roll: 42 







Mekric will attempt a trip attack with her staff on her foe.  







*OOC:*


 roll: 70 







Arbrine grins at the burn wound left on the Graggorid, but knows she can do better.  Touch and Heat again.  







*OOC:*


 roll: 80


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 21, 2018)

*Graggorid Encounter: Nalvis*









*OOC:*


*Reaction Time*:
*Graggorid1*: -121
*Nalvis*: -292 - 50(dazed) = -342 
*Quill*: -418
*Arbrine*: -120
*Mekric*: -132
*Graggorid2*: -191
*Graggorid3*: -181
*Rekyavik*: -289
*Renyaveer*: -347








Kwargrow said:


> With his peripheral vison Nalvis can see that his friends are doing well, and this gives him hope as he swings again with his axe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not wanting to risk injuring any friend with a javelin, Quill moves toward the nearest Graggorid engaged in melee with the intention of Muddling his Mind by manipulating Way.








*OOC:*


*Speed of Action*: Reaction Time - Hindrance
*Graggorid1*: 29 - 50(clothing) - 100(mace) = -121
*Nalvis*: -102 - 50(clothing) - 100(axe) = -252 - 40(dazed) = -292
*Quill*: -108 - 110(clothing) - 200(movement) = -418
*Graggorid5*: -301 - 50(clothing) - 100(mace) = -451 - 30(hurt) = -481

*Physical Assault*: attack(combat) + precision(commercial) + fury(collegiate) + d100
*Graggorid*: 16 + 14 + 12 + 76 = 118
*Nalvis*: 21 + 14 + 13 + 42 = 90

*Physical Defense*: Defend(Combat) + Preservation(Commercial) + Konokoro(Collegiate) + d100
*Nalvis*: 90
*Damage*: 118 - 90 = 28% * 3 = 1
Mind: 6 - 1 = 5(dazed)
*Graggorid1*: 118

*Mystic Assault*: (Effectiveness - Resistance)% * Damage
*Quill*: 32(Muddle) + 99(d100) + 93(luck) = 224
*Graggorid5*: 14(skepticism) + 12(clarity) + 76(d100) = 102
*Damage*: 224 - 102 = 122% * 10 = 12
Mind: 10 - 12 = -2: unconscious






        *GM:*  *Nalvis*, holding to the confidence of the performance of his friends, continues to engage, but he is not faring well. He receives another painful blow from the Graggorid's make-shift weapon but is unable to return one.

*Quill*, with an extremely beneficial stroke of luck, is able to completely shut down the mind of the Graggorid she touches, freeing Renyaveer from melee.
     
[sblock=NPC Data]*Graggorid1*: full health
*Graggorid2*: Mind: 10 - 2 - 2 - 4 = 2: dazed
*Graggorid3*: Body: 10 - 1 = 9: hurt
*Graggorid4*: Body: 10 - 5 = 5 - 12 = -7: incapacitated
*Graggorid5*: Body: 10 - 3 = 7: hurt, Mind: 10 - 12 = -2: unconscious
*Graggorid6*: Body: 10 - 15 = -5: incapacitated[/sblock]
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: Mind: 10 - 4 - 1 = 5: dazed
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 6
bone arrows: 10
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]Muddle Leaves: 2 measures: Muddle x2[/sblock]








*OOC:*


Arbrine will follow in the next post.


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 21, 2018)

*Graggorid Encounter: Arbrine*









*OOC:*


*Reaction Time*:
*Graggorid1*: -171
*Nalvis*: -242 - 10(dazed) = -252
*Quill*: -318
*Arbrine*: -230
*Mekric*: -32
*Graggorid2*: -91
*Graggorid3*: -81
*Rekyavik*: -189
*Renyaveer*: -247








Kwargrow said:


> Arbrine grins at the burn wound left on the Graggorid, but knows she can do better.  Touch and Heat again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


*Speed of Action*: Reaction Time - Hindrance
*Arbrine*: -20 - 110(clothing) - 100(way) = -230
*Graggorid1*: -21 - 50(clothing) - 100(mace) = -171

*Physical Assault*: attack(combat) + precision(commercial) + fury(collegiate) + d100
*Graggorid*: 16 + 14 + 12 + 83 = 125

*Physical Defense*: Defend(Combat) + Preservation(Commercial) + Konokoro(Collegiate) + d100
*Nalvis*: 90
*Damage*: 125 - 90 = 35% * 3 = 1
Mind: 5 - 1 = 4(dazed)

*Mystic Assault*: (Effectiveness - Resistance)% * Damage
*Arbrine*: 30(heat) + 80(d100) = 110
*Graggorid5*: 16(conditioning) + 12(fury) + 83(d100) = 111






        *GM:*  *Nalvis*, unable to recover quickly enough from his assailant's last swing, receives another painful blow from the thigh bone.

*Arbrine *is disappointed to realize that her effort to heat her target is resisted.     
[sblock=NPC Data]*Graggorid1*: full health
*Graggorid2*: Mind: 10 - 2 - 2 - 4 = 2: dazed
*Graggorid3*: Body: 10 - 1 = 9: hurt
*Graggorid4*: Body: 10 - 5 = 5 - 12 = -7: incapacitated
*Graggorid5*: Body: 10 - 3 = 7: hurt, Mind: 10 - 12 = -2: unconscious
*Graggorid6*: Body: 10 - 15 = -5: incapacitated[/sblock]
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: Mind: 10 - 4 - 1 - 1 = 4: dazed
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 6
bone arrows: 10
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]Muddle Leaves: 2 measures: Muddle x2[/sblock]








*OOC:*


*Mekric *will follow in the next post.


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 21, 2018)

*Graggorid Encounter: Mekric*









*OOC:*


*Reaction Time*:
*Graggorid1*: -321
*Nalvis*: -242 - 10(dazed) = -252
*Quill*: -318
*Arbrine*: -230
*Mekric*: -242
*Graggorid2*: -321
*Graggorid3*: -241 - 20(dazed) = -261
*Rekyavik*: -339
*Renyaveer*: -627








Kwargrow said:


> Mekric will attempt a trip attack with her staff on her foe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Being freed of his opponent, Vik will move to assist Arbrine with her foe, since she is closest to him. Veera, having confidence in her accuracy at such close range, will fire her bow.








*OOC:*


*Speed of Action*: Reaction Time - Hindrance
*Mekric*: -32 - 110(clothing) - 100(staff) = -242
*Graggorid2*: -91 - 50(clothing) - 100(mace) = -241 - 80(dazed) = -321
*Graggorid3*: -81 - 50(clothing) - 100(mace) = -231 - 10(hurt) = -241
*Graggorid1*: -171 - 50(clothing) - 100(mace) = -321
*Rekyavik*: -189 - 50(clothing) - 100(movement) = -339
*Renyaveer*: -247 - 80(clothing) - 300(bow) = -627

*Physical Assault*: attack(combat) + precision(commercial) + fury(collegiate) + d100
*Mekric*: 12 + 20 + 14 + 70 = 116
*Graggorid*: 16 + 14 + 12 + 72 = 114
*Rekyavik*: 18 + 14 + 15 + 54 = 101

*Physical Defense*: Defend(Combat) + Preservation(Commercial) + Konokoro(Collegiate) + d100
*Mekric*: 116
*Graggorid2*: 114
*Graggorid3*: 114 - 100(2nd opponent) + 14(kilter) = 28
*Damage*: 101 - 28 = 73% * 3 = 2
Mind: 10 - 2 = 8: dazed
*Nalvis*: 21 + 14 + 13 + 42 = 90
*Damage*: 114 - 90 = 24% * 5 = 1
Mind: 4 - 1 = 3: dazed






        *GM:*  *Nalvis* continues to receive blows from his opponent without yet being able to retaliate. He is starting to feel overwhelmed.

The Graggorid engaged with *Arbrine *fails in his attempt to physically assault her after resisting her second attempt to heat him.

*Mekric *and her opponent are still evenly matched. She is unable to trip him and he is unable to hurt her.

*Rekyavik *reaches Arbrine and punches her unsuspecting opponent with his bare fist, knowing he would be too slow to be more helpful with his harpoon. He lands a powerful strike, slightly dazing the Graggorid.     
[sblock=NPC Data]*Graggorid1*: full health
*Graggorid2*: Mind: 10 - 2 - 2 - 4 = 2: dazed
*Graggorid3*: Body: 10 - 1 = 9: hurt, Mind: 10 - 2 = 8: dazed
*Graggorid4*: Body: 10 - 5 = 5 - 12 = -7: incapacitated
*Graggorid5*: Body: 10 - 3 = 7: hurt, Mind: 10 - 12 = -2: unconscious
*Graggorid6*: Body: 10 - 15 = -5: incapacitated[/sblock]
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: Mind: 10 - 4 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 3: dazed
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 6
bone arrows: 10
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]Muddle Leaves: 2 measures: Muddle x2[/sblock]








*OOC:*


*Arbrine *will be next. State new intentions.


----------



## Kwargrow (Aug 22, 2018)

*OOC:*


 I'll continue to post for the three in the order I usually do and you can resolve them in any order. 







Nalvis sways on his feet and struggles against the pain.  He intends to swing his axe as long as he has strength.  







*OOC:*


 Combat roll: 63 







Mekric intends to jab her opponent in the face with her staff 







*OOC:*


 Commercial roll: 95/ 80 







Abrine switches tactics and intends to elbow her opponent in the gut.  As her arm connects, she intends to use Way to reverse the energy she utilized before, drawing it away from her opponent to chill him.  







*OOC:*


 Combat/ Collegiate roll: 62


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 22, 2018)

*The Graggorid Encounter, concluded*

        *GM:*  8 seconds of time have passed.     



Kwargrow said:


> Abrine switches tactics and intends to elbow her opponent in the gut.  As her arm connects, she intends to use Way to reverse the energy she utilized before, drawing it away from her opponent to chill him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quill moves from assisting Veera has her opponent to falls to assist Arbrine. As she gets within a pace she will attempt to stab the Graggorid with her javelin.
Since Quill moves up and ends Arbrine opponent, Vik turns and thrusts his harpoon at the one on Mekric, not having to move to reach him.








*OOC:*


*Speed of Action*: Reaction Time - Hindrance
*Arbrine*: -30 - 110(clothing) - 100(way) = -240
*Mekric*: -42 - 110(clothing) - 100(staff) = -252
*Nalvis*: -52 - 50(clothing) - 100(axe) = -202 - 70(dazed) = -272
*Quill*: -118 - 110(clothing) - 150(movement) = -378
*Graggorid1*: -121 - 50(clothing) - 100(mace) = -271
*Rekyavik*: -139 - 50(clothing) - 200(harpoon) = -389

*Physical Assault*: attack(combat) + precision(commercial) + fury(collegiate) + d100
*Arbrine*: 14 + 13 + 18 + 62 = 107
*Mekric*: 12 + 20 + 14 + 95 + 80(luck) = 221
*Nalvis*: 21 + 14 + 13 + 63 = 111
*Quill*: 12 + 15 + 19 + 92 + 94(luck) = 232
*Graggorid*: 114
*Rekyavik*: 18 + 14 + 15 + 83 = 130

*Physical Defense*: Defend(Combat) + Preservation(Commercial) + Konokoro(Collegiate) + d100
*Graggorid*: 114
*Graggorid2*: 114
*Damage*: 221 - 114 = 107% * 10 = 11
Mind: 2 - 11 = -9: unconscious
Body: 10 - 9 = 1: injured
*Damage*: 130 - 114 = 16% * 15 = 2
Body: 1 - 2 = -1: incapacitated
Essence: 10 - 1 = 9: dying
*Graggorid3*: 114 - 100(2nd opponent) = 14
*Damage*: 232 - 14 = 218% * 5 = 11
Body: 3 - 11 = -8: incapacitated
Mind: 8 - 8 = 0: unconscious
*Nalvis*: 21 + 14 + 13 + 63 = 111

*Paranormal Assault*: (effectiveness - resistance)% * damage
*Arbrine*: 32(cool) + 62(d100) = 94
*Graggorid*: 16(conditioning) + 12(fury) + 11(d100) = 39
*Damage*: 94 - 39 = 55% * 10 = 6
Body: 9 - 6 = 3: injured






        *GM:*  The Graggorid fighting *Arbrine* is able to deflect her intended elbow strike, but this has no effect on the manipulation of thermal Way. With a bad bit of luck on the part of the Graggorid, a considerable amount of heat is sucked from his body, causing injury.

With a blessed change of luck, *Mekric *strikes her Graggorid hard in the face, damaging an eye and rendering him unconscious.

Gathering enough of his wits to swing his axe again, *Nalvis* is still having a really bad time of this particular combat, though he does manage to defend himself.

With a great bit of luck on her side, *Quill* pokes the Graggorid on Arbrine in a vital spot, incapacitating and rendering him unconscious due to the blood loss.

With the long reach of his harpoon, *Rekyavik* is just able to poke the opponent on Mekric, but with his previous accumulated injuries, it is enough to finish him, leaving him actually dying.

Only the Graggorid fighting Nalvis remains standing. All his clan is down. The new formed friend end the remaining foe despite his previous full health, protecting Nalvis from further injury.     
[sblock=NPC Data]*Graggorid1*: dying
*Graggorid2*: Mind: 10 - 2 - 2 - 4 - 11 = -9: unconscious, Body: 10 - 9 - 2 = -1: dying
*Graggorid3*: Body: 10 - 1 - 6 - 11 = -8: incapacitated, Mind: 10 - 2 - 8 = 0: unconscious
*Graggorid4*: Body: 10 - 5 = 5 - 12 = -7: incapacitated
*Graggorid5*: Body: 10 - 3 = 7: hurt, Mind: 10 - 12 = -2: unconscious
*Graggorid6*: Body: 10 - 15 = -5: incapacitated[/sblock]
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: Mind: 10 - 4 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 3: dazed
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 6
bone arrows: 10
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]Muddle Leaves: 2 measures: Muddle x2[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Aug 23, 2018)

After the last foe falls Nalvis sways on his feet and Mekric catches him, putting his arm over her shoulder.  "Let us move on to a safer place," Mekric says.

Arbrine takes the lead after that, looking for a good location to rest and heal.


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 24, 2018)

*After the Graggorid Encounter*



Kwargrow said:


> After the last foe falls Nalvis sways on his feet and Mekric catches him, putting his arm over her shoulder.  "Let us move on to a safer place," Mekric says.
> 
> Arbrine takes the lead after that, looking for a good location to rest and heal.



A suitable place for a campsite is located in short order, and the fallen Graggorid are left behind from the vultures and wolves.

"Good riddance." Vik spits.

Nalvis, as it happens, is not seriously wounded, mostly bruised and beaten. He recovers in short order. While the friends camp, Veera attempts to make more arrows and Quill tries to make some suitable heads to repair her javelins.
        *GM:*  *All characters receive 13 experience points*.     
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 6
bone arrows: 10
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]Muddle Leaves: 2 measures: Muddle x2[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Aug 26, 2018)

Nalvis allows his body to rest, but with the speed of his recovery he can hardly complain.  He marvels at the Way abilities that can heal wounds so quickly.

Mekric and Abrine talk with Quill about Way abilities and their shared experience over using them.


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 27, 2018)

*Moving On*



Kwargrow said:


> Nalvis allows his body to rest, but with the speed of his recovery he can hardly complain.  He marvels at the Way abilities that can heal wounds so quickly.
> 
> Mekric and Abrine talk with Quill about Way abilities and their shared experience over using them.



Quill, who was quiet and reserved at first, no longer shows any reservations toward her new found friends. Though she is still quiet and matter-of-fact when she speaks, she gladly discusses the gift they all seem to possess of sensing and manipulating the very fabric of life, or so it seems.

*Moving On*:

​
Crossing a small stream, the friends continue to follow the topographical line between the elevated land and the marsh, keeping a sharp eye for danger, perhaps even more than before with the two hostile encounters. After three more days heading westward, the elevation to the north becomes less steep and more indicative of hill country rather than mountain.

The journey brings two more altercations with hunting spiders, which seem to be a prevalent predator in the area, but much more one-sided encounters favoring the friends. The second day into the hill country, the group happens upon a pod of the largest beetles they have ever seen, about the size of a man's head. Though the beetles immediately take hostile action, they are easily deterred showing no real interest in true aggression.

On the 6th day of travel, a lizard about the size of a person is sunning itself directly in the path the group is following. When it is noticed, about 5 paces ahead, it opens and eye for a few seconds and then closes it, showing no incentive to move from its location.
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 6
bone arrows: 10
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]Muddle Leaves: 2 measures: Muddle x2[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Aug 28, 2018)

When the party spots the lizard Nalvis thumbs the head of his stone axe, wondering if his weapon could even penetrate the hide of such a creature.

Mekric looks around, to make sure that this is not some kind of trap as with the spiders.  She looks for any place that might hide ambushers, and says to the group, "I do not see why we should not just continue on and let his lizard enjoy his sun."

Arbrine says, "If this thing attacks us, I'm going to use cold against it, since it likes heat so much."


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 28, 2018)

*A Sunning Lizard*



Kwargrow said:


> When the party spots the lizard Nalvis thumbs the head of his stone axe, wondering if his weapon could even penetrate the hide of such a creature.
> 
> Mekric looks around, to make sure that this is not some kind of trap as with the spiders.  She looks for any place that might hide ambushers, and says to the group, "I do not see why we should not just continue on and let his lizard enjoy his sun."
> 
> Arbrine says, "If this thing attacks us, I'm going to use cold against it, since it likes heat so much."



Seeing *Nalvis* thumb his axes edge, *Vik* puts on a thick grin and says quietly, "If I can harpoon that big thing in the head, I will bet we could make some fine bracers or leggings out of that hide."

*Veera* knocks an arrows and replies to *Mekric*. "That thing is blocking the path. Stepping over it would obviously prove foolish. We will have to wade into the marsh or climb around the rocks to avoid it."

Quill offers, "I have never eaten lizard. I wonder if it tastes anything like fish. So are we going to avoid it or engage it?"
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 6
bone arrows: 10
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]Muddle Leaves: 2 measures: Muddle x2[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Aug 30, 2018)

With a glance down at his shabby, hand made clothes, Nalvis returns Vik's grin and says, "Very well.  Let us add one lizard to our tally of wins." 







*OOC:*


 roll: 96/ 84 







Mekric shrugs and turns to Arbrine.  "I'll assist you with cold attacks.  I don't think my stick will do much against that thing." 







*OOC:*


 roll: 88 







With an excited smile Arbrine bounces on her toes, ready to fight. 







*OOC:*


 roll: 50


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 30, 2018)

*The Sunning Lizard*



Kwargrow said:


> Nalvis
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


*Reaction Time*: Readiness (combat) + Impetus (commercial) + clarity (collegiate) + d100
*Nalvis*: 20 + 15 + 13 + 96 = 144
*Mekric*: 12 + 20 + 17 + 88 = 127
*Arbrine*: 17 + 13 + 19 + 50 = 100
*Rekyavik*: 19 + 14 + 14 + 66 = 113
*Renyaveer*: 16 + 22 + 13 + 74 = 125
*Quill*: 13 + 15 + 21 + 63 = 112
*Lizard*: 31 + 18 + 0 + 53 = 112






[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 6
bone arrows: 10
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]Muddle Leaves: 2 measures: Muddle x2[/sblock]
        *GM:*  *Nalvis* reacts first. It is much better on me and more efficient to handle each of your characters one at a time, that way I do not have to do so many calculations on one post, which slows me down. I think we could also generate more story, even in a single campaign, for taking each character separately allows for more interaction between them.

It will take Nalvis 3 seconds to reach the lizard.


----------



## Kwargrow (Aug 30, 2018)

Nalvis intends to charge at the lizard and hit it over the head with his axe.  







*OOC:*


 roll: 86


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 30, 2018)

*The Sunning Lizard, Nalvis*









*OOC:*


*Reaction Time*: Readiness (combat) + Impetus (commercial) + clarity (collegiate) + d100
*Nalvis*: 20 + 15 + 13 + 96 = 144
*Mekric*: 12 + 20 + 17 + 88 = 127
*Arbrine*: 17 + 13 + 19 + 50 = 100
*Rekyavik*: 19 + 14 + 14 + 66 = 113
*Renyaveer*: 16 + 22 + 13 + 74 = 125
*Quill*: 13 + 15 + 21 + 63 = 112
*Lizard*: 31 + 18 + 0 + 53 = 112








Kwargrow said:


> Nalvis intends to charge at the lizard and hit it over the head with his axe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nalvis charges forward with all his speed and might at the seemingly slumbering lizard. Just before Nalvis reaches the point where he would bring down his axe, the lizard whips its head and upper body around with a speed that clearly belies its size. The beast seems a mix of coloration from sandy-brown to rock-gray, with its midsection vertically banded by several black stripes. Upon observation, were the lizard lying in the grass, the stripes would actually help conceal it from easy view.








*OOC:*


*Speed of Attack*: Readiness - Hindrance
*Nalvis*: 144 - 30(clothing) - 300(movement/axe) = -186
*Lizard*: 112 - 50(movement) = 72














*OOC:*


*Physical Assault*: Attack (combat) + Precision (commercial) + fury (collegiate) + d100
*Nalvis*: 20 + 15 + 14 + 96 + 84(luck) = 229
*Lizard*: 34 + 18 + 0 + 86 = 138

*Physical Defense*: Defend (combat) + Preservation (commercial) + konokoro (collegiate) + shield + d100
*Nalvis*: 19 + 15 + 13 + 96 + 84(luck) = 227
*Lizard*: 31 + 18 + 0 + 86 = 135
*Damage*: 229 - 135 = 94% * 14 = 13 - 5 (deflect) = 8
Body: 10 - 8 = 2: injured






        *GM:*  With an extreme bounty of luck, Nalvis blocks the raking forearm of the lizard, preventing any harm to himself and then spins the axe head around to cause significant injury to the beast, who lets out an horrific piercing scream.     
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 6
bone arrows: 10
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]Muddle Leaves: 2 measures: Muddle x2[/sblock]








*OOC:*


Mekric will act next. It will take her 3 seconds to physically reach the lizard.


----------



## Kwargrow (Aug 30, 2018)

As soon as Nalvis charges, Mekric leaps after him.  Her mind cringes as she approaches the huge lizard, but supporting her brother is more important than her disgust over the creature.  She intends to touch the lizard and use Way to Cool it. 







*OOC:*


 roll: 50 















*OOC:*


 so anytime I roll under 50 i'm just gonna post 50 instead of rerolling because what's a roleplaying game without punitive rolls?  If there's good luck, there's gotta be bad luck too. In other words if I post 50 that's the same as 1 in D&D. Thoughts?


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 31, 2018)

*The Lizard, Mekric*









*OOC:*


*Reaction Time*: Readiness (combat) + Impetus (commercial) + clarity (collegiate) + d100
*Nalvis*: 144 - 30(clothing) - 300(movement/axe) = -186
*Mekric*: 127
*Arbrine*: 100
*Rekyavik*: 113
*Renyaveer*: 125
*Quill*: 112 - 50(movement) = 72
*Lizard*: 31 + 18 + 0 + 53 = 112








Kwargrow said:


> As soon as Nalvis charges, Mekric leaps after him.  Her mind cringes as she approaches the huge lizard, but supporting her brother is more important than her disgust over the creature.  She intends to touch the lizard and use Way to Cool it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since the lizard makes a fairly decent target, Veera decides to go ahead and see if she can put an arrow in it. Vik takes two steps to his left, moving more toward the marsh, to get a clear line of sight to launch his harpoon.








*OOC:*


*Speed of Attack*: Readiness - Hindrance
*Mekric*: 127 - 60(clothing) - 300(movement/way) = -233
*Lizard*: 72 - 50(movement) - 80(injured) = -62
*Renyaveer*: 125 - 48 - 200(bow) = -123
*Rekyavik*: 113 - 30(clothing) - 200(movement/launch) = -117














*OOC:*


*Paranormal Assault*: (Effectiveness - Resistance)% * Damage
*Mekric*: 34(cool) + 50(d100) = 84
*Lizard*: 34(conditioning) * 2(cold-blooded) = 68 + 24(d100) = 92

*Physical Assault*: attack(combat) + precision(commercial) + fury(collegiate) + d100
*Lizard*: 34 + 18 + 0 + 24 = 76

*Physical Defense*: defend(combat) + preservation(commercial) + konokoro(collegiate) + d100
*Mekric*: 12 + 20 + 16 + 50 = 98

*Projectile Assault*: Launch(combat) + Precision(commercial) + clarity(collegiate) + d100
*Renyaveer*: 16 + 22 + 13 + 08 = doesn't matter
*Rekyavik*: 19 + 14 + 14 + 47 = 94 + 50(short range) = 144

*Projectile Avoidance*: Preservation(commercial) + Konokoro(collegiate) + d100
*Lizard*: 18 + 0 + 49 = 67
*Damage*: 144 - 67 = 77% * 15 = 12 - 5(deflect) = 7
Body: 2 - 7 = -5: incapacitated






        *GM:*  The injured lizards tries its best to engage Mekric as she rushes in, but his efforts are in vain as she easily avoids his assault, making physical contact with her hands as she does. Her desire to draw heat away from the creature seems to have no effect.

Renyaveer's arrow shanks when released and tumbles off away to the right, ruined.

Rekyavik takes 2 strides to his left and launches his harpoon while on the run. The mammoth spear flies true, piercing the lizard in the gut just in front of the rear leg, incapacitating it after the combined damage with the axe swing of Nalvis. The lizard takes about two more breaths and then ceases to move all together.     
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 5
bone arrows: 10
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]Muddle Leaves: 2 measures: Muddle x2[/sblock]








*OOC:*


I had developed the Mulligan system to encourage new players and had gotten in a habit of using it. Since we are fully testing the functionality of the system, and you do not need such encouragement, we will take the rolls as they fall. 90% or higher is lucky and conveys a second roll. 09% or lower is unlucky and things may break or backfire, as seems appropriate to the given situation.


----------



## Kwargrow (Sep 1, 2018)

Nalvis holds his axe in the air triumphantly and says, "I thought I was going to miss him at first, but then he moved right into my strike."  He says to Vik, "Thank you for helping me overcome my doubts, my friend, and for that well placed throw."

Mekric looks down at the dead lizard and despite her joy over the victory, she cannot help but feel sorry for the creature.  "So I guess we're going to learn how to skin a lizard now," she says softly with a curl in her lip.

Arbrine slaps Nalvis on the back and says, "Next time I'll have to move faster if I want any action."  She will put a hand on a part of the lizard not gushing blood and attempt to determine with Way if any of the lizard parts have proclivity.

The three will help their friends with breaking down the creature and preparing the skins and meat for transport.


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 4, 2018)

*Lizard Meat Is Still Meat*



Kwargrow said:


> Nalvis holds his axe in the air triumphantly and says, "I thought I was going to miss him at first, but then he moved right into my strike."  He says to Vik, "Thank you for helping me overcome my doubts, my friend, and for that well placed throw."



Vik retrieves his harpoon, examining the bone tip.
"Thank you, my friend. My father, may his spirit find rest and comfort, would have been proud of that throw. Let us see to preparing the beast for consumption." 


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Mekric looks down at the dead lizard and despite her joy over the victory, she cannot help but feel sorry for the creature.  "So I guess we're going to learn how to skin a lizard now," she says softly with a curl in her lip.



Veera nods, mostly to herself, since she is not looking at the others but has moved off into the rough.
"It should not be too much more difficult than skinning a shark. I will make a fire to cure the meat. This should safe us time in travel for the next few days since we will not have to hunt."


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Arbrine slaps Nalvis on the back and says, "Next time I'll have to move faster if I want any action."  She will put a hand on a part of the lizard not gushing blood and attempt to determine with Way if any of the lizard parts have proclivity.



Quill harrumphs.
"That was mighty quick for such big fellows. Nice swinging, you two."

Quill kneels down by the fallen lizard to run her hands lightly over its body's surface trying to feel any fluctuations in Way lines, like Arbrine.


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> The three will help their friends with breaking down the creature and preparing the skins and meat for transport.











*OOC:*


*Alchemical Sensitivity*: effectiveness + Konokoro + d100 => rarity
*Arbrine*: 13 + 18 + 50 = 81
*Quill*:15 + 20 + 99 + 69(luck) = 203






        *GM:*  The friends are able to prepare the lizard skin and 120 bricks worth of meat. Neither Arbrine nor Quill sense any proclivity of Way about the lizard carcass.     

​
After 10 more days of travel the friends reach the nearest and largest of the known villages that border the marsh. The Norikadians have traded with this particular village in the past, which is why Quill knew of its existence. The village is populated by mostly Hebrians, which is the same people who inhabit Eastaboga. The village also contained a few families of other tribes but the language of trade was always Eastabin, with a smattering of Norikadian.

It is the faint smell of smoke that inundates the friends from a day away that alerts them to possible wrong. The smoke can then be seen from a few hours distant. Once moving into the cleared area of the village proper, the friends can see that several houses have been put to the torch and still smolder. Whatever has happened here, it was a few days past, as the remaining villagers seem to be in a process of clean-up. A funeral pyre is being prepared upon a small vessel as the friends make there way toward the center of the village.

The villagers are not hostile, but seem reserved. A middle-aged man standing at the beach of the river looks about and addresses the arrival. He speaks in the Eastabin tongue.

"You looks as if you have walked all this way from the fishing village out on the rocky sea. Has trouble befallen it as well?"
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 5
bone arrows: 10
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]Lizard Meat: 120 bricks
Lizard Skin: 60% cover
Muddle Leaves: 2 measures: Muddle x2[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Sep 4, 2018)

Nalvis holds up his hands to show they are not hostile and says to the man, "I am Nalvis.  These are my sisters, Mekric and Arbrine, and our friends, Vik, Veera, and Quill.  My sisters and I are not from a village, we lived on the sea shore with our parents.  Our home was attacked and our parents killed, and we are seeking those that did it to settle the account with justice.  We met our friends as we began our quest, but I will let them tell their own story.  What has happened here?"

Mekric listens to her brother and cringes at how much he tells.  For all they know the criminals they seek are in this village, and will now be alerted to their hunt.  She does not interrupt though, standing silently close to her brother and watching the middle-aged man for his reaction to what is said.

Arbrine looks around as Nalvis talks, taking a closer look at their surroundings.  She makes sure no one is trying to sneak up and ambush them. 







*OOC:*


 roll: 27  (lol. Real rolls for the win.  So basically she notices that the sun is shining and that there's a river next to them.)


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 5, 2018)

*Village on the Edge of the Marsh*



Kwargrow said:


> Nalvis holds up his hands to show they are not hostile and says to the man, "I am Nalvis... What has happened here?"



Vik makes a slight bow at the mention of his name, which is a custom among the Hebrian who do not clasp hands like the Norikadian do. He adds to the admissions of Nalvis.
"We three are from the fishing village out on the rock sea. Our village was completely destroyed, our people all killed, and our boats burned. We three were spared because we were away in the mountains hunting sheep."


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Mekric... does not interrupt though, standing silently close to her brother and watching the middle-aged man for his reaction to what is said.



        *GM:*  The man, who appears to be a hunter of some note among his village, clenches his jaw and tightens his fist on his bow. He squints his eyes, then turns his head toward the preparation of the funeral boat. He does not reply.     
Veera looks about at the smoldering houses then adds.
"Your village seems to have come under attack as well. Can you tell us what transpired here?"


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Arbrine looks around as Nalvis talks, taking a closer look at their surroundings.  She makes sure no one is trying to sneak up and ambush them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



        *GM:*  As Arbrine turns to look around, she glances out over the water. As circumstances happen, it is just the time of day that the position of the sun reflects off the water at the exact moment Arbrine glances up sending a blinding ray of light that causes her to turn away and rub her eyes.     








*OOC:*


Unfortunate rolls offer a means of creative explanation. 






The man who originally spoke, turns back from looking at the funeral boat.
"Perhaps you should push on. We do not need..." 

An older woman who had been approaching from one of the more central dwellings interrupts the man's harsh words.
"Mitsune! These young people are not involved with what has befallen us. You know this. We will offer the courtesy of our custom even in the face of this travesty. It is my heartmate on that funeral boat. Come children. We will share tea and discuss this dilemma."

The woman beckons toward a building which looks to be a meeting hall. She speaks to others as she continues, sometimes given quiet commands. This woman is obviously in charge.
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 5
bone arrows: 10
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]Lizard Meat: 120 bricks
Lizard Skin: 60% cover
Muddle Leaves: 2 measures: Muddle x2[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Sep 5, 2018)

Before they follow the woman, Nalvis says to the first man, "We are not here to bring more misery on your people.  We will help if we can."

Mekric will lead the way through the village, following the woman to the meeting hall.

Arbrine skips along behind them, blocking out the unpleasant scenes.


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 6, 2018)

*THe Clan Leader*



Kwargrow said:


> Before they follow the woman, Nalvis says to the first man, "We are not here to bring more misery on your people.  We will help if we can."



Mitsune flares his nostrils slightly but does not respond. It appears he has little faith in the assistance of six young adults, especially strangers.


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Mekric will lead the way through the village, following the woman to the meeting hall.
> 
> Arbrine skips along behind them, blocking out the unpleasant scenes.



The elderly woman leads the friends into the Meeting Hall where she begins to brew tea in a clay pot. She moves with a smooth and meticulous hand belying her one of her age.

"Mitsune is angry, as he should be. Everyone handles trauma differently. He is rather stoic even in a good situation."

Vik questions.
"You said that the man on the funeral boat is your heartmate?"

The woman nods as she continues to watch the tea, not looking up from where she sits on the floor at the low table. She gestures for everyone to join her.

"All in due time. We shall share tea first."

She pours tea from the clay pot into seven clay bowls. She spins one of the bowl all the way around, blows on it, then takes a sip. She then passed a bowl to each of the friends. After she has savored about half of her bowl, she begins.
"Two days ago, several small sailing vessels came up from Eastaboga. My own son in the lead boat, He had gone to the city when the rumors of the war had reached us. The Rice Field War, travelers are taking to calling it. The workers were said to have risen up to overthrow the emperor. Terrible business, war, but that is a different story.

The emperor was evidently disposed. Now the militia is in charge, well at least its general is. 'All things in common for the good of the people' they keep saying. I would bet the nose on my face it does not work out that way. Anyway, our son... sorry it will take some time, my son returned with soldiers. 'Ethnic cleansings' they called it, 'a need to purify the land'. Prejudicial butchers with swords is what they were. They killed everyone in town who was not Hebrian and burned their houses and skiffs. When my heartmate protested this carnage, our own sun killed him too.

They then sailed off from here, still heading upstream. I figure they are heading to the other villages of the marsh." 
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 5
bone arrows: 10
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]Lizard Meat: 120 bricks
Lizard Skin: 60% cover
Muddle Leaves: 2 measures: Muddle x2[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Sep 7, 2018)

Stunned by the old woman's words, Nalvis sits back and says nothing.

Mekric sits forward, moved by her tale.  "I'm sorry, we don't have your name yet.  Ethnic cleansings means they killed anyone not Hebrian?  Could that be why our people were killed?  Why would anyone do such a monstrous thing?"

Tears begin to run down Arbrine's face, but she does not hide them.  She clenches her fist in the air.  "And you say there are going to attack more villages?  We should try and stop them."


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 7, 2018)

*More Discussion*



Kwargrow said:


> ... Mekric sits forward, moved by her tale.  "I'm sorry, we don't have your name yet.  Ethnic cleansings means they killed anyone not Hebrian?  Could that be why our people were killed?  Why would anyone do such a monstrous thing?"
> 
> Tears begin to run down Arbrine's face, but she does not hide them.  She clenches her fist in the air.  "And you say there are going to attack more villages?  We should try and stop them."



        *GM:*  The elderly woman frowns, nods, and sighs.
"What a breech of etiquette and oversight on my part! I am Aikiku. My heartmate was Namimaru, the village elder. I could not fathom what would possess a people to seek to eradicate all other people. The preposterousness and foolishness of such a pursuit is too ridiculous for me to ponder.

I can tell you some observations I have made. All the soldiers that came were young, as young as yourselves or a bit older. They were all overly energetic and full of malice. Something or someone has managed to work up an entire city of youths into committing unspeakable acts.

The immediate threat to the marshes is of course the current battalion of sailing vessels, but the real threat is going to reside in Eastaboga. The immediate threat should still be approached, first in my opinion, even though it is being lead by my son. He was the most zealous of the crew. He may be beyond redemption.

The first branch of the river northward contains a smaller village that is mostly populated by Hebrians, as well. The soldiers will likely head their first as it is easier sailing on flatter waters. The second branch, however, leads to an Orngaddrin establishment. Those Mhytres have quite a talent for metal. It is were we get ours tools and weapons. I would hate to lose that community.

The Orngaddrin are back upstream farther into the mountains. One cannot sail directly there. The boats must be beach and a distance must be covered on foot. While a small force, such as yourselves could not out walk the boats up the first branch. If you could cross it, you may have a chance to take some action when they return. They are also two days ahead of you at this point.

We can tend to our fallen, ourselves. We do not have soldiers of our own. We have have some hunters. I can offer you some food if you wish it. You have a long road ahead of you, I suspect. I cannot offer you a boat, at this time. We need the few that we have for fishing."     
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 5
bone arrows: 10
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]Lizard Meat: 120 bricks
Lizard Skin: 60% cover
Muddle Leaves: 2 measures: Muddle x2[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Sep 8, 2018)

Nalvis listens to Mekric for the moment.  She usually sees things that he doesn't.

Mekric says, "We do not have much, but we can trade if you wish.  We have quite a bit of lizard meat if you don't have enough food.  From what you are saying of this attack, following directly after the boats won't help anyone.  We will merely come across more villages after an attack.  If we can reach the Orngaddrin village before these 'cleansers' strike, we could help them with their defense.  We should set out as quickly as possible."

Nalvis turns to Vik and says, "Sounds like at this Orngaddrin village we can get some proper equipment.  I think it's the right move."

Arbrine wipes her face and adds, "I don't need to know the finer points of what's going on.  I just need to know who to fight."  Silently she thinks about her growing abilities, and how these 'cleansers' will be good practice for her.


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 8, 2018)

*Plans to Go Forward*



Kwargrow said:


> ... Mekric says, "We do not have much, but we can trade if you wish.  We have quite a bit of lizard meat if you don't have enough food..."



*Aikiku* bows slightly from her seated position.
"You shall be welcome to trade with us as long as our relationship remains peaceable. As we are dependent upon the river and marsh for our livelihood, the loss of the sea faring folk of the far rocks will be felt. It will be good for both of us, I think, to reestablish a relationship. We do not have need of food at this time, but we will trade you fish for lizard, even swap, just to give each of us variety."


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Nalvis turns to Vik and says, "Sounds like at this Orngaddrin village we can get some proper equipment.  I think it's the right move."



*Vik* nods in agreement.
"My harpoon is taking wear and the girls are losing projectiles. I could not agree more."


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Arbrine wipes her face and adds, "I don't need to know the finer points of what's going on.  I just need to know who to fight."  Silently she thinks about her growing abilities, and how these 'cleansers' will be good practice for her.



*Quill* retrieves the crude map she has been adding to since the beginning of her journey and lays it out on the low table, using the spent tea bowls to hold it flat.
"I have us here. Obviously I will need to continue to add to the area we have yet to travel, but could you guess as to where the next two villages might be by space."

*Aikiku* looks at the crude map and spans some points with her fingers.
"This is not a bad map. I am sure your skill will improve with use. I would estimate that the Hebrian village would be about 8 days by sail. I think it will take you 9 days to reach the second fork following the branch northward. None of this can be seen yet on your map, but at the first fork, follow the northern branch. At the second fork you will need to cross to head to the Orngaddrin village.

The soldiers will be heading back downstream by then. If you continue to follow toward the Orngaddrin on foot, the vessels should pass you about the second day. It will take them a day to travel what it takes you two. If the vessels were not over-laden, they would travel faster. Also, the Eastabin boats are made of timber, whereas ours are made from reeds. Our boats are lighter and faster, but do not carry nearly as much load.

This is all I the information that I can think to provide you. You will have to decide how you use it on your own. I have never had to plan a battle strategy. Despite your youth, your guess will be as good as mine. Oh, one point, you can try to force march to gain some time, but I would not recommend traveling more than 12 hours in a day. It will overly fatigue you."
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 5
bone arrows: 10
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]Lizard Meat: 120 bricks
Lizard Skin: 60% cover
Muddle Leaves: 2 measures: Muddle x2[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Sep 9, 2018)

Nalvis says, "Then we shall set out for the Orngaddrin village at once.  If there are any in this village willing to guide us we would be grateful, and it would save use time..  I cannot say what will happen when we meet those on the boats, but we are not eager for bloodshed.  If we can, we will persuade these 'cleansers' to give up their new occupation."


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 9, 2018)

*Moving Upstream*



Kwargrow said:


> Nalvis says, "Then we shall set out for the Orngaddrin village at once.  If there are any in this village willing to guide us we would be grateful, and it would save use time..  I cannot say what will happen when we meet those on the boats, but we are not eager for bloodshed.  If we can, we will persuade these 'cleansers' to give up their new occupation."



        *GM:*  The woman nods, rises, and beckons everyone to follow. She calls a young man to her and tells him to take the group upriver toward the Orngaddrin Village. 

THe youth brings his own bow and arrows and carries his own weight over the seven days of travel, taking one day off of the expected time. At the place where the northern branch should be cross, the youth takes his leave to return to his own village. Once the young man leaves, there is no sign of other people.     
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 5
bone arrows: 10
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]Lizard Meat: 120 bricks
Lizard Skin: 60% cover
Muddle Leaves: 2 measures: Muddle x2[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Sep 10, 2018)

The three are friendly with the guide, generous with him, and grateful for his help.

After the first day Nalvis says to the group, "We are going to this strange village but we have nothing to trade.  Let us see what we can find along the way."  







*OOC:*


 minerology roll: 73 







Mekric will chat with the guide along the way, attempting to learn more about the area.  She will look for useable plants in her spare time.  







*OOC:*


 herbology roll: 90/ 37 







Arbrine will hunt and scout the area.  







*OOC:*


 Commercial roll: 96/ 32


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 10, 2018)

*Seven Days of Travel*

​


Kwargrow said:


> After the first day Nalvis says to the group, "We are going to this strange village but we have nothing to trade. Let us see what we can find along the way."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Vik* says,
"We do have the one lizard skin. I do not know what it is worth, but it is something. I, also, do not know what talent I may have for it, but I will help look for ore."








*OOC:*


*Prospecting*: effectiveness + konokoro + d100
*Nalvis*: 15 + 13 + 73 = 101
*Rekyavik*: 14 + 15 + 95 + 100(luck) + 19(luck) = 243






        *GM:*  During the seven days of travel, Nalvis and Rekyavik discover a rock of slate and a rock of flint. Both of which are usable to make arrowheads and javelin tips. They also discover two reddish brown stones, two yellow stones, two burgundy stones, two lumps of coal. By an extreme stroke of luck, Rekyavik also discovers one heavy gray stone, one white stone that seems very slick and difficult to hold, one greenish stone, one milky white stone, one orange stone, one lump of powdery yellow rock, and one bluish stone.

Additionally they discover 20 ingots worth of a whitish metal, 18 ingots worth of medium hard metal, 4 ingots worth of a soft metal, 16 ingots worth of a hard metal, and 2 ingots of a light metal. By the same extreme stroke of luck, Rekyavik also discovers 1 ingot of shiny metal, 1 ingot of a light whitish metal, 1 ingot of whitish metal, 1 ingot of orange-brown metal, 1 ingot of dark metal, 1 ingot of heavy dark metal, 1 ingot of yellowish metal, and 1 ingot of heavy shiny metal.     


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Mekric will chat with the guide along the way, attempting to learn more about the area. She will look for usable plants in her spare time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The young Hebrian, who says his name is Ashiei, talks freely with Mekric. He comes across as very friendly. When diverting from the river, he explains that he knows this area well enough to cut off a day of travel and arrive at the second fork. When the group arrives, Ashiei explains that this is indeed the destination even though no other fork in the river had been seen.

Watching the exploration of Nalvis and Rekyavik through the hills he comments,
"It is said that the Orngaddrin can 'smell' the ore in the rock. I do not believe that this is the actual case, but you are the first people that I have ever seen, other than the Orngaddrin, who can find rock and metal like it is calling to you in some voice only you can understand. Anyway, I wish you well and I must take my leave at this point."

Quill decides to help Mekric look for edible or usable plants. 








*OOC:*


*Forage*: effectiveness + konokoro + d100
*Mekric*: 20 + 16 + 90 + 37(luck) = 163
*Quill*: 15 + 20 + 74 = 109






        *GM:*  Mekric and Quill are able to locate edible foliage, seeds, fruit, roots, and mushrooms, during the seven days. Both also discover two different toxic leaves that would muddle the thoughts of anything eating them. By a bit of luck, Mekric is also able to locate two different leaves that appear to be of medicinal use, one herb that appears toxic, one flower that appears toxic, and one flower that appears medicinal.     


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Arbrine will hunt and scout the area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Though Veera only has 15 arrows remaining, she knows that she should accompany Arbrine during her scouting forays in order to provide game for food. Ashiei, having his own bow and arrows, sometimes joins the girls, as well.








*OOC:*


*Observation*: effectiveness + empathy + d100
*Arbrine*: 13 + 19 + 96 + 32(luck) = 160
*Renyaveer*: 22 + 13 + 61 = 86






        *GM:*  While scouting Arbrine points out varmints, large beetles, spiders, and the tracks of other people. Ashiei and Renyaveer collect varmints for food, but avoid conflict with beetles or spiders. With a bit of luck Arbrine also notices a medium-sized lizard, small peccaries, small sheep, and a medium snake. The lizard, 2 peccaries, and 2 sheep are collected. The snake is avoided. Arbrine also finds the passage of two other differing peoples.     
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 5
bone arrows: 10
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

Lizard Skin: 60% & 40% cover
Peccary Hide: 50% & 20% cover
Sheep Hide: 10% & 30% cover
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: ?
Flint: 1 rock: ?
reddish rock (Bloodstone): 2 stones: ?
yellow rock (Sunstone): 2 stones: ?
burgundy rock (Heartstone): 2 stones: ?
Coal: 2 lumps: ?
gray rock (Lodestone): 1 stone: ?
white rock (Slickstone): 1 stone: ?
greenish rock (Livestone): 1 stone: ?
white rock (Milkstone): 1 stone: ?
orange rock (Emberstone): 1 stone: ?
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

whitish metal (Zinc): 20 ingots: ?
medium hard metal (Tin): 18 ingots: ?
soft metal (Lead): 4 ingots: ?
hard metal (Iron): 16 ingots: ?
light metal (Aluminum): 2 ingots: ?
shiny metal (Chromium): 1 ingot: ?
whitish metal (Magnesium): 1 ingot: ?
whitish metal (Calcium): 1 ingot: ?
orange-brown metal (Copper): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: {Muddle x2}
medicinal herb (Soothe): 1 measures: ?
toxic herb (Rend): 1 measure: ?
medicinal herb (Mend): 1 measure: ?
toxic flower (Muddle): 1 measure: ?
medicinal flower (Soothe): 1 measure: ?
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Sep 11, 2018)

After Ashiei leaves, Nalvis looks over the collection of rocks and metals.  "I did not expect to find this much.  My father mentioned different metals for different uses, but there was always so much else to do that I never studied the kinds.  I hope the Orngaddrin deal fairly with us; but if they are friendly, perhaps we can learn from them what different metals do."
​Mekric says,​"I am more concerned about what we will do when we encounter these 'cleanser' ships.  I imagine we will be sorely outnumbered."​
​Arbrine replies,​"What if we sneak onto their ships and burn them?  If they have no way to sail the river, likely they will go home."

On the way to the Orngaddrin village, the three will handle different objects that they found to determine their proclivity.
​
​


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 11, 2018)

*The Second Fork*



Kwargrow said:


> ... Mekric says,"I am more concerned about what we will do when we encounter these 'cleanser' ships. I imagine we will be sorely outnumbered."
> 
> Arbrine replies, "What if we sneak onto their ships and burn them? If they have no way to sail the river, likely they will go home."



*Quill* shakes her head.
"It is a hopeful thought, but not a likely scenario. If we were able to deprive the soldiers of their ship, forcing them to walk, they will likely return to the Marsh Village, kill those people even though they are Hebrian, and take their remaining ships."

*Veera* thinks for a moment.
"We must do something to eliminate some of their numbers. We forgot to ask how many boats and how many soldiers. I do not know the term 'battalion.' If we think about this logically... their boats are made of wood, deeper draw. They have to be small enough to navigate upstream. I am thinking 10 soldiers per boat and at least 5 boats... It would be great if we could devise a way to wreck a boat while it is sailing."

Quill adds,
"The only other thing that I can think of would be to move upstream into the narrows and try to harry the boats and the soldiers while keeping our distance. Maybe we would be able to divert a small group of the soldiers. That should help the odds of the Orngaddrin, who I figure will fight."



			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> On the way to the Orngaddrin village, the three will handle different objects that they found to determine their proclivity.











*OOC:*


*Metallurgy or Mineralogy or Herbalism*: Time = 1 week * rarity / (effectiveness + konokoro + d100)
*Nalvis*: 15 + 13 = 28: Common : 1 week / (28 + 50) = 2 hours, 10 minutes
*Mekric*: 20 + 16 = 36 Uncommon : 2 weeks / (36 + 50) = 3 hours, 55 minutes
*Arbrine*: 13 + 18 = 31: Common. : 1 week / (31 + 50) = 2 hours, 5 minutes
*Rekyavik*: 14 + 15 = 29: Common : 1 week / (29 + 50) = 2 hours, 9 minutes
*Renyaveer*: 22 + 14 = 36: Uncommon. : 2 weeks / (36 + 50) = 3 hours, 55 minutes
*Quill*: 15 + 20 = 35: Common : 1 week / (35 + 50) = 1 hour, 59 minutes






        *GM:*  Only Mekric and Renyaveer have the skill and Will necessary to evaluate several of the finds, but during the seven days' travel everything is examined without Ashiei realizing or thinking anything of the friends carrying and fondling a piece of ore or mineral for a prolonged period of time. A few of the items still remain beyond the skill of everyone.     
*Vik* forearms Nalvis in the shoulder, the evening after Ashiei departs, with a big grin on his face.
"We found some pretty interesting stuff here. We should divide it up among us."
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 0
bone arrows: 9
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

Lizard Skin: 60% & 40% cover
Peccary Hide: 50% & 20% cover
Sheep Hide: 10% & 30% cover
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Bloodstone: 2 stones: {+ Health}
Sunstone: 2 stones: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Heartstone: 2 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 2 lumps: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Livestone: 1 stone: {+ Strength}
Milkstone: 1 stone: {+ Will} (+Will x3)
Emberstone: 1 stone: {+ Cohesion} (-Will x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 20 ingots: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 18 ingots: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 4 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 16 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Aluminum: 2 ingots: {+ Motility} (Sound x2)
Chromium: 1 ingot: {+ Strength}
Magnesium: 1 ingot: {+ Will} (+Mind x2, +Body x2)
Calcium: 1 ingot: {+ Cohesion} (-Acid x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Soothe Leaves: 1 measures: (+Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Mend: 1 measure: (+Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
Soothe Flowers: 1 measure: (+Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Sep 12, 2018)

*OOC:*


 dividing spoils: Nalvis is going with academic so he will keep his stones.  He has a heartstone for +1Cnfl, live +1Str, blood +1H, and sun +1Per.  Mekric will go theologic so she will trade her feathers to Arbrine.  Mekric has zinc ingot for +1H, tin +1P, iron +1Cnfl, and magnesium +1W.  Arbrine has the rock pidgeon feathers and songbird.  She will determine which is more powerful the rock pidgeon feathers for +1H or the nutria incissors for +1H.  She will use the more potent; if they are equal she will use the rock pidgeon feathers.  Arbrine has rock pidgeon feathers/ nutria incissors +1H, spider fangs +1Coh, songbird feather +1P, iron ingot +1Cnfl, aluminum +1M 















*OOC:*


 You can divide up the rest between your three guys 









> We forgot to ask how many boats and how many soldiers.​




Mekric says, "Does their exact number matter?  I knew we were sorely outnumbered and could not outfight them alone.  I hoped we could reach the Orngaddin first and help them defend."

Arbrine says, "Could we find a large enough tree in the right spot and fell it across the river?  That might slow them down enough for us to reach the village."


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 12, 2018)

*Discussing Options*









*OOC:*


*Rekyavik* will go Aberrative and will take the Nutria Incisors from Arbrine. *Renyaveer* will go Academic and will take the remaining stones. *Quill* will go Theologic and take the metal.








Kwargrow said:


> Mekric says, "Does their exact number matter? I knew we were sorely outnumbered and could not outfight them alone. I hoped we could reach the Orngaddin first and help them defend[/color]."



*Veera* shakes her head and answers.
"No. I guess it does not. It seems we have shaved a day off our expected journey. We could cross the stream and see if we can stay ahead of the impending soldiers. Aikiku said that they will have to beach at a given point and continue on foot. There must be a falls or rapids to prevent upstream sailing."



			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Arbrine says, "Could we find a large enough tree in the right spot and fell it across the river? That might slow them down enough for us to reach the village[/color]."



*Veera* continues,
"Even if we could find a suitable tree once we get far enough into the hills, it would take us all day to fell it."

*Vik*, not normally prone to intellectual discussion, holds up his hands in a halting gesture.
"Even if we cannot beat the soldiers to the Orngaddrin Village, we could not be too far behind, especially once they go to moving on foot. They will be more burdened and less used to moving through the rocks than we are. The six of us may make a difference if the soldiers have to battle on two fronts."

*Quill* stands and lifts her left hand, pointing her finger at nothing specific.
"If we are behind the soldiers' landing, we could set their boats, adrift. Win or lose their coming battle, it will put them on foot afterward."
 [sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 0
bone arrows: 9
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

Lizard Skin: 60% & 40% cover
Peccary Hide: 50% & 20% cover
Sheep Hide: 10% & 30% cover
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 2 lumps: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 18 ingots: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 16 ingots: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 4 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 13 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Soothe Leaves: 1 measures: (+Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Mend: 1 measure: (+Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
Soothe Flowers: 1 measure: (+Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Sep 12, 2018)

Nalvis holds his axe up and says, "I will say we shall win this battle, and the Orngaddrin village will not be destroyed.  Let us make all haste for the village."


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 13, 2018)

*Making Haste*



Kwargrow said:


> Nalvis holds his axe up and says, "I will say we shall win this battle, and the Orngaddrin village will not be destroyed. Let us make all haste for the village."



Crossing the river at this point proves fairly easy. No one is encumbered in such a manner that swimming is difficult, and swimming is necessary for most of the distance. The friends dry as they walk. The pace does not change much, as this would be counter-productive to long distance travel, but the hours of walk are increased.

The branch of the river leading to the Orngaddrin Village begins to clear considerably over the usual muddy silt of the main river, meaning the the bottom of the stream is hardening. After three days, the river narrows, and just after midday, a small falls indicates the beginning of the mountainous incline. It is obvious that at this point, boat would have to be beached and progress continued on foot. The near side of the stream has an obvious beach that has seen previous such use and a definitive trail leading up into the higher elevations.

As the party is observing the beach area, voices of men can be heard from downstream. The voices are boisterous and vulgar. It stands to reason that the soldiers, yet out of sight, are now approaching.

 [sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 0
bone arrows: 9
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

Lizard Skin: 60% & 40% cover
Peccary Hide: 50% & 20% cover
Sheep Hide: 10% & 30% cover
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 2 lumps: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 18 ingots: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 16 ingots: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 4 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 13 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Soothe Leaves: 1 measures: (+Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Mend: 1 measure: (+Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
Soothe Flowers: 1 measure: (+Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Sep 13, 2018)

Nalvis says, "Perhaps we should speak with them, attempt to find out what this is all about.   Since they are encumbered by their boats we should still be able to outrun them if they chase us.  Whomever wishes to speak with these men may stand with me, but the others should hide out of sight, ready to fight if they charge us."

Mekric looks around for a strategic place to make their stand.  







*OOC:*


 Commerical roll: 67 







Arbrine looks for a good place to hide where she can still see the river and help with the fighting.


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 15, 2018)

*Prospecting Diplomacy*



Kwargrow said:


> Nalvis says, "Perhaps we should speak with them, attempt to find out what this is all about. Since they are encumbered by their boats we should still be able to outrun them if they chase us. Whomever wishes to speak with these men may stand with me, but the others should hide out of sight, ready to fight if they charge us."



*Vik* shrugs and goes to stand with Nalvis. "Okay."



			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Mekric looks around for a strategic place to make their stand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Veera* frowns and moves to help Mekric.
        *GM:*  Looking at the beach area, the most strategic location for a small force to withstand an attack of a larger force would be in the opening of the narrow path that leads to the Orngaddrin Village. The tighter quarters bordered by boulders, and the definitive rise of the mountains bottleneck the ascending path. It would be extremely difficult for a larger force to attempt to surround a smaller one and the larger force would be forced to fight on one front.     


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Arbrine looks for a good place to hide where she can still see the river and help with the fighting.



Even though she is Hebrian, *Quill* moves up into the rocks in the direction of the path. She moves away from the river in opposition to Arbrine in order to cover the opposite flank.
        *GM:*  As the boats come into view around the bend, the some of the soldiers voices can be understood more clearly. They are apparently bragging and joking about the vulgar desire for slaughter and what to do with women and children.

The soldiers move to furl their sails and notice Nalvis and Rekyavik standing farther up on the beach with Mekric and Renyaveer behind them at the entrance to the intended walk path. The soldiers immediately cease speaking. Those not directly involved in furling the sails begins strapping on their weapons.

There are five boats with eight men per boat, making a total of 40 soldiers. One of each eight appears to be an archer. The boats continue to drift toward the beach, not having slowed much against the current, yet.      
 [sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 0
bone arrows: 9
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

Lizard Skin: 60% & 40% cover
Peccary Hide: 50% & 20% cover
Sheep Hide: 10% & 30% cover
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 2 lumps: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 18 ingots: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 16 ingots: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 4 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 13 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Soothe Leaves: 1 measures: (+Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Mend: 1 measure: (+Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
Soothe Flowers: 1 measure: (+Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Sep 16, 2018)

Nalvis does his best to show he is not afraid of these men and says in a loud voice, "Why are you men here?  And who is your leader?"

Mekric and Arbrine stay silent and keep watch.


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 18, 2018)

*Attempting Diplomacy*



Kwargrow said:


> Nalvis does his best to show he is not afraid of these men and says in a loud voice, "Why are you men here? And who is your leader?"
> 
> Mekric and Arbrine stay silent and keep watch.



        *GM:*  No one immediately responds. The boats beach and the soldiers disembark, the last two of each boat turning to pull the craft a bit further onto the beach so that the river's current will not take them away. Each boat's soldiers line up in a double columnar formation, as per their regular training, making five units of seven with each archer standing a bit to the column's right.

One soldier in the central formation seems a bit taller than the rest, a bit better dressed, a bit more handsome. A bit surprisingly, he is armed with a dancing sword scabbarded at his left hip. The thin metal sword is of such a particular design that it requires special training to learn to use. The friends know of the weapon from such talk as accompanies travelers, but have never seen one, as it is not given to regular soldiers.

While the other soldiers have armed themselves with short metal swords and wooden bucklers, at ready. The youthful figure with the dancing sword has not. He looks down and brushes some imaginary debris from the lower left edge of his Acrylon tunic, drawing his hand up slightly to rest upon the pommel of his sword. He looks over at Nalvis with a look of utter contempt and disdain.

"The words of our language coming from your lips sound profane. We, the soldiers of the future of the flooded valley, have succeeded in casting off the yoke of geriatric leadership and put to sea his foreign concubine and defiled seed. As the future of the flooded valley we shall see to its purification so that no blight shall interfere with our desire to have all things in common. If you kneel before me, I will offer you a quicker death than you deserve; but none the less, your blood shall rejuvenate the earth to speed its recovery from your presence having defiled it, then we shall march on to to the deformed kin that hide up in these rocks to wash the mountain with theirs."

Despite their obvious superiority in numbers, the young soldiers seem just a bit hesitant. Though their previous conversations of bravado were indicative of blood lust that infects many soldiers after battle, it seems they have yet to incur any resistance, and four people standing in a narrowed path has given them some pause.     
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 0
bone arrows: 9
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

Lizard Skin: 60% & 40% cover
Peccary Hide: 50% & 20% cover
Sheep Hide: 10% & 30% cover
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 2 lumps: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 18 ingots: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 16 ingots: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 4 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 13 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Soothe Leaves: 1 measures: (+Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Mend: 1 measure: (+Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
Soothe Flowers: 1 measure: (+Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Sep 18, 2018)

Nalvis stands his ground.  This leader seems convinced of his cause, but perhaps some of the regular soldiers can be convinced that they are on a fool's bloody errand.  If he can cause any dissent it might hinder their efforts.  Nalvis says, "Life grows in many different forms, but spare me your well chosen words.  The lie of your cause is back in the village we visited in the form of the dead village elder.  Your task is not about purification or rejuvenation.  You are merely soldiers travelling and killing because weak people with weak ideas need violence to make their voices heard.  We shall see you at the next village."  With that Nalvis turns and starts to run to the Orngaddrin village, followed quickly by Mekric and Arbrine.









*OOC:*


 reaction roll:  Nalvis: 83, Mekric: 74, Arbrine: 54


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 19, 2018)

​


Kwargrow said:


> ... Nalvis turns and starts to run to the Orngaddrin village, followed quickly by Mekric and Arbrine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vik and Veera turn as quickly as they can to run along with the other three, but Quill stays in hidden in place, listening.









*OOC:*


Reaction Time: Readiness + Impetus + Clarity + d100
Nalvis: 130
Mekric: 123
Arbrine: 104
Rekyavik: 110
Renyaveer: 119
Quill: 141
Infantry: 57
Archers: 93
Speaker: 31 + 24 + 17 + 69 = 141






        *GM:*  Reacting much more quickly than could be expected, as soon as Malvis and the others turn to run, the Speaker hollars, "Fire!"

The archers, however, are not nearly so quick to respond. They are so relatively slow that their targets have moved even farther away and acquired a greater benefit of cover from the narrowing trail. The parley began at a distance of about 10 paces.     








*OOC:*


*Speed of Action*: Reaction Time - Hindrance
Nalvis: 130 - 30 = 100
Mekric: 123 - 60 = 63
Arbrine: 104 - 60 = 44
Rekyavik: 110 - 30 = 80
Renyaveer: 119 - 48 = 71
Quill: 141 - 60 = 81
Infantry: delayed
Archers: 93 - 30(armor) - 200(bows) = -137
Speaker: delayed






        *GM:*  By the time that the archers are able to fire, Nalvis has move ahead of the others and covered 4 paces of distance. Rekyavik is closest behind, having moved 3 paces. Renyaveer and Mekric have also moved 3 paces and are on the heel of Rekyavik. Arbrine, having a bit of a later start has only completed 2 paces, though at the advantage of not having reached the trail and being protected by more cover.

The first volley of arrows are very poorly fired. So poorly fired that the Speaker screams at their incompetence, ordering the columns to move out. After a few seconds it becomes obvious that the soldiers will not catch their immediate quarry and the Speaker orders them to march. The columns are able to march two by two, but it is a tight shoulder to shoulder at some places.     
Once the soldiers move out of sight, Quill moves back to the beach. Using an oar to assist her she frees the farthest downstream boat from its mooring, catching the lead rope as it begins to drift. She then enters the next boat, tying the first leader to the stern of the second boat. She continues this pattern. By the third boat, she no longer has to dig. The fourth boat pulls free all of it own due to the added drift weight of the other three tied to it. Quill leaves the fifth boat beached, thinking that she and her friends can use it if they survive this coming battle.

Having completed her desired tasks she runs up the trail after the long departed others.

        *GM:*  Renyaveer and Arbrine begin to slow before the others, though each has outlasted any possible pursuit by the soldiers. Everyone is eventually forced back to a walk. At one particular switchback, Rekyavik who is the tallest is able to see that the soldiers have been left far behind. He also sees that much farther behind them that Quill is carefully following.

By mid afternoon, the friends arrive at the wooden gate to the mountainous Orngaddrin city to find that it is closed. A sentry in the guard tower to the gate's right calls down in Orngaddrin then Eastabin, "What brings you here? We were warned of coming danger by signal fire."

Mekric and Renyaveer, the thinkers of the group, realize they have about an hour before the following soldiers will arrive.


----------



## Kwargrow (Sep 22, 2018)

Nalvis says to the sentry, "There are soldiers from Eastaboga coming here to kill anyone not Hebrian.  We came here to warn your people and help fight off this attack."

Mekric adds, "They will be here in hour.  Let us in.  We are not the threat."

Arbrine says to Vik and Veera, "Will Quill be ok? She will be trapped out here with those soldiers."


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 22, 2018)

*The Orngaddrin*



Kwargrow said:


> Nalvis says to the sentry, "There are soldiers from Eastaboga coming here to kill anyone not Hebrian. We came here to warn your people and help fight off this attack."
> 
> Mekric adds, "They will be here in hour. Let us in. We are not the threat."



        *GM:*  The sentry turns away and looks down, speaking something in his own tongue. The gate opens and the friends are ushered inside before the gate is once again closed. Seeing an Orngaddrin for the first time is a bit of a startle. Though they are built like Nalvis, their skin is alabaster white, like fine marble. Most of the adult men are completely bald, though they sport cropped white beards. There bodies are decorated in similar manners to that of Norikadians like Rekyavik and Renyaveer, though no dyes are applied to faces. Everyone is dressed in skins or wool and most carry tools appropriate for mining, even those who are obviously soldiers manning the gate.     


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Arbrine says to Vik and Veera, "Will Quill be ok? She will be trapped out here with those soldiers."




Veera shrugs with an expression of concern.
"I hope so. We have no idea what she is up to."

An elderly gentleman greets Nalvis and Rekyavik, who are the first inside.
"I am Marmeren. Spreek je onze taal?"

With the confused looks the man continues, "Ah, you all speak the Hebrian tongue, though. It will do. We will talk more later. The Hebrian village to our east lit their signal fire warning us of coming danger. We can not see that village from our high sentry, but the signal fire is easily seen. The high sentry can see the beach where the soldiers landed. We have a surprise for them."

He gestures backward to a large wooden machine of a completely alien concept. He calls it a 'catapult' and laughs. "We will discourage them first. The bucket is filled with many small rocks. When they are in range, we will launch them. We also saw that you have another friend out their. Clever that one. She set four of their boats loose on the current. We will keep an eye out if she appears to be in danger. We have another way to get down there other than opening this main gate."
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 0
bone arrows: 9
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

Lizard Skin: 60% & 40% cover
Peccary Hide: 50% & 20% cover
Sheep Hide: 10% & 30% cover
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 2 lumps: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 18 ingots: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 16 ingots: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 4 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 13 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Soothe Leaves: 1 measures: (+Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Mend: 1 measure: (+Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
Soothe Flowers: 1 measure: (+Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Sep 22, 2018)

After introductions are made, Nalvis says, "Marmeren, we have lost our homes, which is why we were in this area and decided to stand against this threat.  Let us know how we can help and we will."

Mekric will look around the village and take note of significant things of interest.

Arbrine finds a place where she can help keep watch for the approaching soldiers, especially if Quill needs their help.


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 24, 2018)

*The Orngaddrin: Marmeren*



Kwargrow said:


> After introductions are made, Nalvis says, "Marmeren, we have lost our homes, which is why we were in this area and decided to stand against this threat. Let us know how we can help and we will."



Marmeren -
"Hmm, so it is more than just the nearest village. I do not understand what has happened in Eastaboga. We have had peaceable trade with them for years. We heard rumor from the other villagers who come to trade that some war was happening in the city, but attacking the villages at the river heads is a far-reaching expedition. We have a bit of time before those troops arrive. I will be glad to enlist your assistance."



			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Mekric will look around the village and take note of significant things of interest.



Seeing Mekric observing the workings and structures of the small village, Marmeren names all the places and people for her. The village is more of a shire or hamlet for one clan. Marmeren points to his dwelling and the one of the other village elders. The other eldest man has since 'expired'.

There are dwellings for his two sons, who are mated to the daughters of the other elders and another dwelling for his daughter, who is mated to a separate Orngaddrin, whose brother and mate have yet another dwelling. The third generation of Orngaddrin range in age from that of the six friends to small children. Whether male or female all older children and adults look quite able-bodied.

The tallest peak within the village proper has a crow's nest observation point that is currently manned. The two gates that allow access to the lower reaches of the mountains are closed and their sentry post manned. There are two catapults, one at each gate. The smithy occupies a western corner of the village where the flow of the river can be utilized.

The upper paths to the mining operations are still open, though it appears that all members of the clan are currently present due to the impending threat. Various rocks are being carried and piled near each catapult. Mekric notices that there is another signal fire burning far up in the crow's nest.

Marmeren tells the crew to join in wherever they fell suited to assist.



			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Arbrine finds a place where she can help keep watch for the approaching soldiers, especially if Quill needs their help.



        *GM:*  Arbrine can see fairly well from the top of the sentry post at the gate where she and the others entered.     
Marmeren - 
"We can pepper them with stones and hit them with larger boulders. It will at least cause them to alter their approach tactics. At best we will hurt several of them and possibly injure. If we want to capture are eliminate them, we will necessarily have to physically engage. How would you youngsters like to assist?"
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 0
bone arrows: 9
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

Lizard Skin: 60% & 40% cover
Peccary Hide: 50% & 20% cover
Sheep Hide: 10% & 30% cover
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 2 lumps: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 18 ingots: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 16 ingots: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 4 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 13 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Soothe Leaves: 1 measures: (+Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Mend: 1 measure: (+Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
Soothe Flowers: 1 measure: (+Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Sep 25, 2018)

Nalvis holds up his axe and says, "I do not know how to help with a cat-ul-pult, but if these soldiers attack in melee I will stand with your warriors to push them back.  If we do not stand against these 'cleansers' now then their evil will spread to other places."

Mekric goes over to the catapult and studies the device, fascinated by the working parts.  She asks questions in an effort to better understand it and offers to help in its use.

Arbrine says nothing and keeps her place and her eyes scanning the area beyond the wall.


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 25, 2018)

*Preparing for Battle*



Kwargrow said:


> Nalvis holds up his axe and says, "I do not know how to help with a cat-ul-pult, but if these soldiers attack in melee I will stand with your warriors to push them back. If we do not stand against these 'cleansers' now then their evil will spread to other places."
> 
> Mekric goes over to the catapult and studies the device, fascinated by the working parts. She asks questions in an effort to better understand it and offers to help in its use.
> 
> Arbrine says nothing and keeps her place and her eyes scanning the area beyond the wall.



Vik also agrees to join any fighters if the battle comes to melee. Veera climbs into the sentry tower at the entry gate explaining that she can best use her bow from there and asking if there are any more arrows about town.
        *GM:*  Marmeren, who is old enough to be either man's grandfather despite is unwavering fortitude, expresses that he glad to have such strong lads and directs them toward the others who have agreed to go forth should the cause arise. That group is gathering at the eastern sentry tower to survey the land and plane movements.

Marmeren barks a quick command in Orngaddrin and a child runs from the smithy carrying a bundle of 20 arrows with harnin (Iron) heads, handing them to Renyaveer. Marmeren suggests that she join her friend on top of the sentry tower.

A couple of Orngaddrin old enough to be Mekric's parents cheerfully explain the working of the catapult. They are very factual and descriptive without the least hint of any displeasure or condescension. Mekric grasps the concept quickly. The couple crank the wench that bends the lever arm telling Mekric where to hook the loop of rope that holds the crank in place. When they time comes, they agree to let Mekric knock the rope loose to release the first bucket.

Arbrine, who is atop the sentry post using a crenelation for cover, knocks on the roof when she sees the first column of soldiers nearing.     
The sentry responds in Eastabin, "I see them. I see them."

He calls out in Orngaddrin. The artillery couple begin, what is obviously, counting in Orngaddrin. The sentry yells one word and the artillery signal Mekric to loose.

        *GM:*  Arbrine cannot specifically see the volley of rocks, as the first bucket contained rather small ones, but she can see their affect. The first column of soldiers look as if they stumbled into a swarm of angry bees. The column breaks formation immediately with men scattering as best they can. Several go down in the process. Orders can be heard being yelled from farther away. The first column of men is in complete disarray but a second column is still coming.

Those working with the catapult begin cranking the gear as quickly as they can while more fill the bucket with larger stones. Arbrine can see that, though very effective, the catapult is slow, and if the soldiers get close enough it will be rendered useless.     
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 0
bone arrows: 9
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

Lizard Skin: 60% & 40% cover
Peccary Hide: 50% & 20% cover
Sheep Hide: 10% & 30% cover
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 2 lumps: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 18 ingots: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 16 ingots: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 4 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 13 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Soothe Leaves: 1 measures: (+Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Mend: 1 measure: (+Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
Soothe Flowers: 1 measure: (+Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Sep 26, 2018)

All three of the siblings pay attention to the words of the Orngaddrin, attempting to glean some understanding of their language.  These people fascinate them, and they wish to learn more from them after the battle.

Nalvis leans close to Vik and says, ​"If we have to fight hand to hand I will rush out first to the battle.  It would be dishonorable for us to travel all this way to offer help and then hold ourselves back from danger.  I know your heart, my friend, and I know you will be beside me.  If their leader, who I believe is Aikiku's son, dies in the fight I wish to take his remains back to his mother so she may know what has happened to him.  If he does not die we should question him to find out all we can about Eastaboga and this foul quest of theirs."​

As the catapult launches it's projectiles Mekric feels a shudder of fear and sorrow run through her.  If they lose this battle it will be the end of her family, friends, and this village, and if they win the battle it will mean that many families will never see their soldier sons again.  She curses whatever fool in the past invented combat before she pushes these thoughts from her mind and focuses on her task at hand.

Arbine sees the effect of the flung stones and thinks, 'If those rocks were hot they would do more damage.'  She turns to her sister to encourage her to heat the stones before firing, but then remembers they are supposed to keep their abilities hidden.  She mumbles a curse under her breath and turns back to keep watch again.  If she sees Nalvis and Vik charge out to face the attackers she will join them.
​


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 26, 2018)

*The Battle Continues*



Kwargrow said:


> All three of the siblings pay attention to the words of the Orngaddrin, attempting to glean some understanding of their language. These people fascinate them, and they wish to learn more from them after the battle.



        *GM:*  The language is completely alien sounding when compared to Eastabin, but it sounds similar to the Norikadian tongue and certain words begin to make sense.     


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Nalvis leans close to Vik and says,
> "If we have to fight hand to hand I will rush out first to the battle. It would be dishonorable for us to travel all this way to offer help and then hold ourselves back from danger. I know your heart, my friend, and I know you will be beside me. If their leader, who I believe is Aikiku's son, dies in the fight I wish to take his remains back to his mother so she may know what has happened to him. If he does not die we should question him to find out all we can about Eastaboga and this foul quest of theirs."



Vik nods and clenches his fists. "I could not agree more. I will be right with you."


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> As the catapult launches it's projectiles Mekric feels a shudder of fear and sorrow run through her. If they lose this battle it will be the end of her family, friends, and this village, and if they win the battle it will mean that many families will never see their soldier sons again. She curses whatever fool in the past invented combat before she pushes these thoughts from her mind and focuses on her task at hand.



        *GM:*  The sentry in the watch tower beside the south gate yells information back to the catapulters. Arbrine and now Renyaveer can see that the second column of soldiers has formed up and is moving more quickly toward the gate.

To Mekric's amazement, the couple commanding the catapult order everyone to move it backward, which is still difficult even though it is on wheels. Once it has been moved back about a pace, the blocking bar is adjusted downward, and the bucket is released. The stones fly outward in a higher arc and a shorter distance. It is obvious to Mekric that the Orngaddrin have practiced with this device. The small boulders catch the second column of soldier causing immense damage. Those who are hit are killed, out right. The others scatter off the trail for cover.

The leader of this warparty screams vile profanities and more orders. The remaining columns of soldiers fan out off the trail to make their way forward through the boulder strewn incline.     


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Arbine sees the effect of the flung stones and thinks, 'If those rocks were hot they would do more damage.' She turns to her sister to encourage her to heat the stones before firing, but then remembers they are supposed to keep their abilities hidden. She mumbles a curse under her breath and turns back to keep watch again. If she sees Nalvis and Vik charge out to face the attackers she will join them.



        *GM:*  Renyaveer and the archer in the sentry post below both begin to fire arrows, sometimes hitting one of the soldiers. The leader has remained in the back to bark his orders.

When some of the soldiers reach the eastern trail, they form up instinctively as per their training and quickly march toward the eastern gate only to be peppered with rocks from that catapult. The sentry in that tower also begins to fire his bow.

At this point, the soldiers abandon their preconceived notions of attack and spread out through the rocks. The leader yells stupid curses at the Orngaddrin Village.     
Suspecting that the Eastabin soldiers cannot speak Orngaddrin, the village elders voices his own dialogue to his people. He then moves to Nalvis and Rekyavik to speak in Eastabin. "If we allow the soldiers to remain out their until night some may be able to sneak into the city, or worse they may sneak away to return with a larger army. It looks as if we will be going out to meet them, after all."
        *GM:*  When he finishes speaking, the eastern gate is opened enough to allow people to exit one at a time.

In the course of these actions, Arbrine realizes that due to the shape of the mountain and the manufacture of the sentry tower to merge with it, she should be able to jump outside without much risk of injury, should she so choose.     
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 0
bone arrows: 9
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

Lizard Skin: 60% & 40% cover
Peccary Hide: 50% & 20% cover
Sheep Hide: 10% & 30% cover
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 2 lumps: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 18 ingots: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 16 ingots: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 4 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 13 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Soothe Leaves: 1 measures: (+Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Mend: 1 measure: (+Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
Soothe Flowers: 1 measure: (+Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Sep 26, 2018)

Nalvis goes to leave by the eastern gate, ready to put an end to this attack.

When Mekric sees her brother going out to fight she thanks the catapult workers and rushes to his side to help with the melee combat.

Arbrine finds a good place to jump down, making sure no one sees her.  She is not afraid to hunt alone.









*OOC:*


 roll: 45


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 28, 2018)

*Going to Melee*



Kwargrow said:


> Nalvis goes to leave by the eastern gate, ready to put an end to this attack.



Vik follows closely on the heels of Nalvis. Several Orgaddrin rush out of the gate as well.

        *GM:*  It is noted that the Mhytres are well armed with axes, picks, or hammers made of harnin (iron). They even have some metal plating fastened to there garments and metal banding on small wooden shields.     


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> When Mekric sees her brother going out to fight she thanks the catapult workers and rushes to his side to help with the melee combat.



        *GM:*  Mekric trails behind several of the Orngaddrin, but as everyone spreads out to meet the enemy, she quickly catches her brother who is still somewhat near Rekyavik.     


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Arbrine finds a good place to jump down, making sure no one sees her. She is not afraid to hunt alone.











*OOC:*


No random roll is necessary for falling. *Damage* = strides - (height + Leaping + Balance + Fury)
*Arbrine*: height = 1.9 strides, Leaping = 14%, Balance = 16%, Fury = 20%
*Damage*: 3 - (1.9 + .14 + .16 + .2) = .6 = 1
Mind: 10 - 1 = 9: dazed






        *GM:*  Renyaveer, who is standing right beside Arbrine, sees her jump but decides to hold her position and continue to shoot arrows. Due to the window placement of the sentry tower, neither the sentry nor the archer can see her, but they will notice as she moves out away from the city.

Just before Arbrine leaps out and down the 3 strides' distance, she sees Quill quietly moving up. The jump is just a bit harder than Arbrine expects and it knocks the wind from for a second, but nothing to deter her     








*OOC:*


Concealment: Stealth + Inversion + d100
*Arbrine*: 16 + 18 + 45 = 79






        *GM:*  Arbrine has friends behind her and enemies in front. It is much more her concern to remain hidden from the enemies than the friends. She thinks herself to be occasionally noticed by an encroaching Eastabin soldier, but they are overwhelmed by the present danger of flying arrows and approaching Orngaddrin. The friends who do notice her seem to have an instinct for her strategy and bring her no attention.

The battle is not specifically quick, but it is resolutely decided. The bloodthirsty soldiers who had gorged themselves on the success of defenseless victims, quickly begin to fear the the aggression of real opposition and that fear becomes panic. Some of the soldiers are killed, several are injured, and some flee randomly out into the wilds, to which the Orngaddrin do not give pursuit.

A few of the Orngaddin are hurt and one is significantly injured. None of the six friends receives more than a scratch. When the battle is obviously lost by the soldiers, their leader, who had remained in the rear, turns to go back down the path toward where his boats had ben left. He is greeted by an approaching Quill. Since Quill is Hebrian, Arbrine deduces that she must have used some deception upon the main instigator, for when she motions to him and turns back down the path, he runs to her side. She reaches out and touches him, causing him to stumble and fall. She used some cord to bind his hands and feet after he goes down.

The Orgaddrin help the injured and usher the hurt enemies back onto the main path. Two also go down to retrieve the captured leader. Several of the Orngaddrin thank the newcomers for their assistance, though none seem to understand how Quill rendered the leader to unconsciousness. They also exhibit no real concern for the lack of knowledge and ask no questions.     
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: hurt: Body = 10 - 1 = 9
*Mekric*: hurt: Body = 10 - 2 = 8
*Abrine*: dazed: Mind = 10 - 1 = 9
*Rekyavik*: hurt: Body = 10 - 1 = 9
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 0
bone arrows: 0
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

Lizard Skin: 60% & 40% cover
Peccary Hide: 50% & 20% cover
Sheep Hide: 10% & 30% cover
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 2 lumps: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 18 ingots: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 16 ingots: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 4 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 13 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Soothe Leaves: 1 measures: (+Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Mend: 1 measure: (+Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
Soothe Flowers: 1 measure: (+Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Sep 30, 2018)

Nalvis holds his fist in the air and to his new Orngaddrin friends he says, "We should celebrate this victory, for we have brought a great injustice to an end."  To the group he says, "We should question this cleanser leader to learn if he knows anything about the attack on our homes."  When the leader regains consciousness Nalvis will confront him with the group.  Any of the Orngaddrin that wish to participate may do so.

Nalvis says to the leader, "We who are different peoples stood together to oppose you.  This is a better way for the world than what you have proposed, to have only one type of people and only one way of doing things.  Now we six wish to know how far reaching your butchery has gone?  Do you know of an attack on a Norikadian fishing village east of here?  And do you know of an attack on a home of a pair of Graggorid?  A mated pair?  Two people who had never harmed anyone or anything?  They were killed and their home burned.  We barely found enough of them to bury."

Mekric watches the leader closely, seeking something in his behavior that would give away a lie or weakness.

Arbrine stands with her arms crossed, scowling at the leader.  She looks as though she wants to burn him right now.


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 2, 2018)

*Querry for the Enemy*



Kwargrow said:


> Nalvis holds his fist in the air and to his new Orngaddrin friends he says, "We should celebrate this victory, for we have brought a great injustice to an end." To the group he says, "We should question this cleanser leader to learn if he knows anything about the attack on our homes." When the leader regains consciousness Nalvis will confront him with the group. Any of the Orngaddrin that wish to participate may do so.



        *GM:*  Many congratulations are given all around. These Orngaddrin seem to be a very friendly people. The captured Eastabin soldiers are ushered inside the main gate. Their leader is thrown over the shoulder of one of the Ornagddrin, who carries him into the city like meat for a spit. Surprisingly, he sets the tied man down gently, to sit with his back against a boulder. The others are also commanded to sit. The Orgaddrin not directly involved with Nalvis and company revert to speaking in their own language, but it appears that a celebration feast is, indeed, being prepared.     


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Nalvis says to the leader, "We who are different peoples stood together to oppose you. This is a better way for the world than what you have proposed, to have only one type of people and only one way of doing things.



        *GM:*  At this statement, the Orngaddrin who are present to keep an eye on the prisoners all clank weapons against shields and loudly call, "Hoo Hah!"     


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> "Now we six wish to know how far reaching your butchery has gone?"



The man sneers at Nalvis and spits on the ground. The elder Orngaddrin, Marmeren, who is standing by Nalvis as he questions, shakes his head. The elder asks Quill if he may see the man's sword. Quill readily obliges; and then seeing one of the females tending her wounded, she walks over to offer her assistance.

Elder Marmeren draws the sword and holds it out in front of him, pointed toward the seated captive. The sword seems awkwardly small in his hands. He turns the blade, looking at the sword not the prisoner. "We made this sword. To think, you intended to use it to spill the blood of the hands that made it." He then resheaths the sword and hands it to Arbrine, since Quill has withdrawn to tend the wounded.


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> "Do you know of an attack on a Norikadian fishing village east of here? And do you know of an attack on a home of a pair of Graggorid? A mated pair? Two people who had never harmed anyone or anything? They were killed and their home burned. We barely found enough of them to bury."



The captive leader looks up at Nalvis defiantly. "We, the soldiers of the future of the flooded valley, have succeeded in casting off the yoke of geriatric leadership and put to sea his foreign concubine and defiled seed. As the future of the flooded valley we shall see to its purification so that no blight shall interfere with our desire to have all things in common."

One of the other soldiers sits up straighter and quips. "Shon Yu, may his prophesies be soon, has told our futures and set our tasks. Your victory here today will be short lived. We will be avenged. Your blood will revitalize the land as your defiling presence is eradicated."

        *GM:*  The other three captives flinch at these responses, obviously not so steadfast in their previous devotion to their cause.     


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Mekric watches the leader closely, seeking something in his behavior that would give away a lie or weakness.











*OOC:*


*Observation*: effectiveness + Empathy + d100
*Mekric*: 20 + 17 + 50 = 87






        *GM:*  Mekric sees no wavering in the leader's dedication to his cause.     


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Arbrine stands with her arms crossed, scowling at the leader. She looks as though she wants to burn him right now.



        *GM:*  Feeling Arbrine's burning stare, the leader turns his head and smiles at her, goading her to act.     
Watching all of the exchange, thusfar, Veera ask the leader, "What is your name, that I may call it to the Heavens when I set your spirit free?"

"Ha! You are afraid my spirit will haunt you! Your hair is pale. Your face is pale. Your heart is pale. You have not the salt to end me while I am tied. You have not the skill to best me in combat."

Marmeren laughs. "And yet a little girl knocked you unconscious."

"That girl is a witch! She shall die more poorly than you! She is a blight upon the true people of the flooded valley!"

Marmeren laughs again. "Oh sure, you get outsmarted and suddenly your enemy must be a Bender. You are a foolish child who has been duped into doing foolish things by a trickster name Shon Yu."

        *GM:*  Obviously greatly angered by the Elder's last words, the captured leader cannot make a coherent response. Spittle flies from his mouth and his face heats red.     
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: hurt: Body = 10 - 1 = 9
*Mekric*: hurt: Body = 10 - 2 = 8
*Abrine*: dazed: Mind = 10 - 1 = 9
*Rekyavik*: hurt: Body = 10 - 1 = 9
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 0
bone arrows: 0
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

Lizard Skin: 60% & 40% cover
Peccary Hide: 50% & 20% cover
Sheep Hide: 10% & 30% cover
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 2 lumps: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 18 ingots: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 16 ingots: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 4 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 13 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Soothe Leaves: 1 measures: (+Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Mend: 1 measure: (+Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
Soothe Flowers: 1 measure: (+Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Oct 2, 2018)

> Obviously greatly angered by the Elder's last words, the captured leader cannot make a coherent response. Spittle flies from his mouth and his face heats red.






> The other three captives flinch at these responses, obviously not so steadfast in their previous devotion to their cause.




Nalvis is not used to duplicity and is at a loss for words.  Perplexed he says, "You have come all this way to lose and yet you are not even proud of your deeds?  What kind of people do such things?"

Mekric believes she has seen the chink in the leader's armor, his pride.  With a dismissive wave at the leader she says, "Do not bother yourself anymore with this one, brother.  He is no war leader, but a simpleton, sent out by his handlers to die for a silly cause."  She turns to one of the other silent captives.  "What of you?  Can you tell us anything about an attack on a fishing village and the murder of two Graggorid?"

Arbrine holds the sword awkwardly, unused to one in her hand.  She smiles back at the leader and says, "Will you not even tell us your name so that when we travel to Eastaboga we can tell them of your failure and they will know whom to curse?"


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 3, 2018)

Kwargrow said:


> Nalvis is not used to duplicity and is at a loss for words.  Perplexed he says, "You have come all this way to lose and yet you are not even proud of your deeds?  What kind of people do such things?"
> 
> Mekric believes she has seen the chink in the leader's armor, his pride.  With a dismissive wave at the leader she says, "Do not bother yourself anymore with this one, brother.  He is no war leader, but a simpleton, sent out by his handlers to die for a silly cause."



The leader reflexively jerks his body trying to stand, but, of course, is unable due to his bonds. He yells. "I am my own man. I am an original voice..."

Vik, his temper getting the better of him for a moment, reaches down and clamps his large hand on the leader's face, cutting off his words, but he does not actual injure the prisoner. "You stop talking. You are useless."



			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> (Mekric) turns to one of the other silent captives.  "What of you?  Can you tell us anything about an attack on a fishing village and the murder of two Graggorid?"




One of the less zealous prisoners ducks his head and speaks. "Yes. We were told that we needed to cleanse the entire valley of everyone who is not Hebrian. We started at the seaward rocks and began moving inland and upstream."

The leader jerks his head away from Rekyavik's hand. "You coward! Turncoat! Be silent!"

*Vik* rares back to hit the man, but *Veera* touches his arm and he relaxes. "We are not like our enemy." She takes a strip of hide and gags the mouthy leader.



			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Arbrine holds the sword awkwardly, unused to one in her hand.  She smiles back at the leader and says, "Will you not even tell us your name so that when we travel to Eastaboga we can tell them of your failure and they will know whom to curse?"



The leader shakes his head vigorously, defiant even in his defeat.

In the mean time, Quill helps the village healer bind wounds and make poultices. The Orngaddrin woman compliments the girl's skill, completely unaware that Quill is instinctively manipulating Way to augment her ministrations.
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: hurt: Body = 10 - 1 = 9
*Mekric*: hurt: Body = 10 - 2 = 8
*Abrine*: dazed: Mind = 10 - 1 = 9
*Rekyavik*: hurt: Body = 10 - 1 = 9
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 0
bone arrows: 0
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

Lizard Skin: 60% & 40% cover
Peccary Hide: 50% & 20% cover
Sheep Hide: 10% & 30% cover
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 2 lumps: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 18 ingots: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 16 ingots: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 4 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 13 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Soothe Leaves: 1 measures: (+Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Mend: 1 measure: (+Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
Soothe Flowers: 1 measure: (+Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Oct 4, 2018)

> "Yes. We were told that we needed to cleanse the entire valley of everyone who is not Hebrian. We started at the seaward rocks and began moving inland and upstream."




At this confession Nalvis nods and turns, motioning for the group to follow him a few steps away to discuss their quest in semi-privacy.  "So, now we know who killed our loved ones and why, and not only ours but so many others.  What should we do?"

Mekric says, "These soldiers attacked the home of the Orngaddrin so they should have a say in what happens to these foul killers.  The nameless leader should lose his head, that would be the only justice for so much loss, but the others may be brought to repentance.  We should consult with Marmeren."

Arbrine says, "Beyond that I think we six should continue to travel together and fight against this cleansing.  In time we should take the fight to Eastaboga itself and tear down this Shon Yu."


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 5, 2018)

*Prisoners of War*



Kwargrow said:


> At this confession Nalvis nods and turns, motioning for the group to follow him a few steps away to discuss their quest in semi-privacy.  "So, now we know who killed our loved ones and why, and not only ours but so many others.  What should we do?"



Vik responds first. "I would like to say, 'Kill them,' but that would make us like them. I do not know."


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Mekric says, "These soldiers attacked the home of the Orngaddrin so they should have a say in what happens to these foul killers.  The nameless leader should lose his head, that would be the only justice for so much loss, but the others may be brought to repentance.  We should consult with Marmeren."



Veera motions for Marmeren to join the circle. "I think that you are right. Let us hear what Elder Marmeren has to say."


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Arbrine says, "Beyond that I think we six should continue to travel together and fight against this cleansing.  In time we should take the fight to Eastaboga itself and tear down this Shon Yu."



Marmeren joins the friends and listens to their thought before weighing in. "Hear me out. This may sound strange, but we are genuinely a benevolent people. If it were only my people to consider, I would simply let these soldiers leave with their gear, without their boats I should add.

In the long walk, they would have to work together to be able to return all the way to Eastaboga. It would be a long walk, indeed. A walk that would determine their fates without our direct hand on them. For if they are truly malevolent, they will kill one another. If they do not, they will have to be a changed people which will impact their future endeavors. IN the worst case scenario, we will have to fight these men again, but it will be some time off.

As you are our guests and you were first wronged by these men, I leave the final decision to you. We will honor your decision."

Quill looks over at Arbrine after Marmeren leaves them. "We should definitely investigate this change in the people of Eastaboga, whatever fate we decide for these failed soldiers."
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: hurt: Body = 10 - 1 = 9
*Mekric*: hurt: Body = 10 - 2 = 8
*Abrine*: dazed: Mind = 10 - 1 = 9
*Rekyavik*: hurt: Body = 10 - 1 = 9
*Renyaveer*: full health
flint arrows: 0
bone arrows: 0
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

Lizard Skin: 60% & 40% cover
Peccary Hide: 50% & 20% cover
Sheep Hide: 10% & 30% cover
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 2 lumps: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 18 ingots: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 16 ingots: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 4 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 13 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Soothe Leaves: 1 measures: (+Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Mend: 1 measure: (+Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
Soothe Flowers: 1 measure: (+Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Oct 6, 2018)

Nalvis thanks Marmeren for his input and says, "I agree with Mekric.  This leader has shown no remorse, even in defeat.  Though he has refused to give his name, I believe he is Aikiku's son and he killed his own father, a crime worthy of death even without the other attacks.  This leader will die in front of the other soldiers and then we can release the others to make their way back to Eastaboga.  If no one objects I will take his head with his own sword.  I wish to remain here in this village for a few days to trade what we have found along the trail and to learn some of the ways and language of the Orngaddrin.  Then I wish to travel back to Aikiku and let her know what has become of her son before we investigate Eastaboga."

Mekric and Arbrine nod in full agreement and look to the other three for their thoughts.


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 8, 2018)

*Justice Is Served*



Kwargrow said:


> Nalvis thanks Marmeren for his input and says, "I agree with Mekric.  This leader has shown no remorse, even in defeat.  Though he has refused to give his name, I believe he is Aikiku's son and he killed his own father, a crime worthy of death even without the other attacks.  This leader will die in front of the other soldiers and then we can release the others to make their way back to Eastaboga."



Vik, Veera, and Quill also affirm their opinions of Nalvis's suspicion that the leader is Aikiku's son.



			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> "If no one objects I will take his head with his own sword."



The six, with the aid of some of the Orngaddrins usher the prisoners outside of the village along the eastern rather than the main southern path. After Nalvis kills the leader with his own sword, Quill approaches him and says quietly, "I released all of their boats except one, when I stayed behind. Do we want these soldier to just board their remaining boat and leave with it?"
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: hurt: Body = 10 - 1 = 9
*Mekric*: hurt: Body = 10 - 2 = 8
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: hurt: Body = 10 - 1 = 9
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 3
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

Lizard Skin: 60% & 40% cover
Peccary Hide: 50% & 20% cover
Sheep Hide: 10% & 30% cover
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 2 lumps: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 18 ingots: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 16 ingots: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 4 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 13 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Soothe Leaves: 1 measures: (+Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Mend: 1 measure: (+Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
Soothe Flowers: 1 measure: (+Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Oct 8, 2018)

Nalvis answers Quill, "No I would like that boat for our own use. Let us go to Marmeren."  Nalvis leads the way to find the Orngaddrin leader and says to him, "We have some items that we found along the way here.  Would your people be interested in trade?  Also we wish to claim the boat that Quill left at the river.  Can you hold these other prisoners until tomorrow to give us a good head start?  Then we will go to Aikiku and tell her what has become of her son, but if we are welcome we wish to return here sometime."

Nalvis will keep the cleanser sword unless there is a better one for trade, and he wishes to trade for a shield.

Having seen the usefulness of a bow Mekric wants to trade for one if any are available.  When the bow is not strung she will carry it like a staff.

Arbrine wants to know if any of the metals they collected can be fashioned into metal lined gloves for her hands.  She asks the Orngaddin's opinion about how she can do this to improve the physical blows of her fists.

If the Orngaddrin are willing the three support the idea of keeping a record of credit for any other items the group is not using.









*OOC:*


 for trade, always keep one to help us find more: heartstone, zinc (17 ingots, ), iron (12 ingots), and tin (8 ingots if its worth a lot, but if its cheap then keep it all for ammo).  Acquire for group in order of priority:  1. food if we need it, 2. since we're going to be on the river, fishing gear, 3. leather armor for Nalvis and Arbrine.  If this requires a mercantile roll Mekric will make it:  commercial: 69


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 9, 2018)

*Trade Negotiations*



Kwargrow said:


> Nalvis answers Quill, "No I would like that boat for our own use. Let us go to Marmeren."  Nalvis leads the way to find the Orngaddrin leader and says to him, "We have some items that we found along the way here.  Would your people be interested in trade?  Also we wish to claim the boat that Quill left at the river.  Can you hold these other prisoners until tomorrow to give us a good head start?  Then we will go to Aikiku and tell her what has become of her son, but if we are welcome we wish to return here sometime."



Elder Marmeren strokes his beard with his right hand. "That is a fine plan. We will gladly trade with you. You are welcome to come and go here as well as in the future and trade when you desire. We know you now. You are welcome here. When danger is not imminent, the gates remain open." 


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Nalvis will keep the cleanser sword unless there is a better one for trade, and he wishes to trade for a shield. Having seen the usefulness of a bow, Mekric wants to trade for one if any are available.  When the bow is not strung she will carry it like a staff. Arbrine wants to know if any of the metals they collected can be fashioned into metal lined gloves for her hands.  She asks the Orngaddin's opinion about how she can do this to improve the physical blows of her fists. If the Orngaddrin are willing the three support the idea of keeping a record of credit for any other items the group is not using.



The Orngaddrin are willing to accept all items in trade except the stones. To them the stones are ornamental items but serve no real function. They are pleased to accept the collected skins, as these items are harder for them to acquire on their own, and even more especially the medicinal herbs, of which the party does not need to retain any to find more.

For the help against the invasion, the Orngaddrin are willing to offer a single item for each of the six regardless of its actual value. Nalvis finds that he is rather ill suited to the dancing sword. It seems to be made for someone who is of a much more dainty build. The Orngaddrin have a harnin (iron) axe which is much more to his liking that they will trade for the sword.
Nalvis is also given a banded buckler. Mekric is given a bow and 20 harnin tipped arrows. The bow is not as long as Renyaveer's, but then the Orngaddrin are not, as a lot, as tall. Renyaveer is given 20 harnin tipped arrows. The smith quickly fashions harnin tips for Quill's javelins. The smith listens to Arbrine's idea and looks at Rekyavik's harpoon.
"You need reinforced gauntlets. I can hammer out the small pieces to the measure of your hand and fit them to a glove, and I can make small spikes that protrude from the knuckles of the glove." He looks at Rekyavik. "I can also make a head like yours for that overgrown spear. You both will need to give me week to complete the items."

        *GM:*  Only Arbrine and Rekyavik are without their new items when the group leaves to return to the Village of the Marsh. Since Rekyavik, Renyaveer, and Quill already know how to sail, they easily control the boat with the flowing current and explain the workings and needs to the other three. On the return trip, one of the previously freed boats is discovered caught in some overhang. It is recovered and towed. Once the group arrives in the Village of the Marsh, they see that the other three boats had been recovered by those people, as expected.     
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: hurt: Body = 10 - 1 = 9
*Mekric*: hurt: Body = 10 - 2 = 8
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: hurt: Body = 10 - 1 = 9
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 3
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

nothing at this time
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 2 lumps: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]








*OOC:*


Each character receives 28 XP.


----------



## Kwargrow (Oct 11, 2018)

Once the group is in the village Nalvis will seek out Aikiku first and say, "We were able to reach the Orngaddrin village in time.  We tried to reason with the leader of the Eastaboga soldiers.  He would never give us his name, but he might be your son.  There was a battle when these cleansers attacked the Orngaddrin without provocation.  Eastaboga lost and several of the soldiers were captured, including the leader.  He showed no remorse for the lives that he and his men destroyed and only spouted his insane doctrine at us.  We decided he was to pay for the crimes committed against our family and friends, and for the lives of people we never met.  We put him to death.  The rest of the soldiers the Orngaddrin banished, sending them back to Eastaboga on foot.  We will continue to travel together and investigate these dire events from Eastaboga, and we were hoping to be welcome to return here when we must."

Mekric will greet Aikiku and any others she remembers from before.  During the trip she works with Veera to learn how to use her new bow.

Arbrine keeps to herself and watches for danger.  There might be Eastaboga sympathizers in the village.


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 12, 2018)

*Back at the Village of the Marsh*



Kwargrow said:


> Once the group is in the village Nalvis will seek out Aikiku first and say, "We were able to reach the Orngaddrin village in time..."



Aikiku listens to all solemnly. The expression on her face does not change. She offers everyone tea before she responds.
"I thank you for bringing me this news. When we recovered the run away boats, I took it as a good omen. It was my son. He chose his own path. He was not always such an insolent child. In the end, he killed his own father. There was then nothing of my son to remain. It was a stranger wearing my son's face. I do not fault you or the Orngaddrin for the death. The Orgaddrin are good people. We have traded with them, peaceably, for years. You six are our friends. You are welcome to come and go and trade with us as you like. I welcome the differences that differing peoples bring. I am not one to harbor the foolishness of prejudice.

I thank you for the gift of the boats. I am sure that you are responsible. Such gesture has earned good face with the people. You are welcome to stay in one of the cabins of the families that we lost, if you have no superstition against such. With two of you being Norikadian, if you fish the deep waters, we would gladly trade for sharkskin or the cold water lobsters."



			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Mekric will greet Aikiku and any others she remembers from before.  During the trip she works with Veera to learn how to use her new bow.



Veera is more than happy to work with Mekric in developing her bow skill. She feels a natural kinship with their way of thinking despite their physical differences.



			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Arbrine keeps to herself and watches for danger.  There might be Eastaboga sympathizers in the village.



Even though she is Hebrian and Arbrine is not, Quill periodically tries to develop a closer friendship with her, though like Arbrine, she seems quite comfortable to spend much of her time alone. Unlike Arbrine, when the group is all together, Quill is much more talkative. Vik is the one who is quieter.

Quill mentions that the group might want to see about acquiring some fishing gear, since they now have a boat, maybe some reed traps.
        *GM:*  As is the nature of people, not everyone in town is friendly toward the six, but more seem to be so. Some of the people could harbor resentment, but they could also still be fearful of future reprisal from more Eastabin soldiers.     
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: hurt: Body = 10 - 1 = 9
*Mekric*: hurt: Body = 10 - 2 = 8
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: hurt: Body = 10 - 1 = 9
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 3
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

nothing at this time
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 2 lumps: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]








*OOC:*


If the party returns to the Orngaddrin village, Arbrine and Rekyavik's weapons should be complete.


----------



## Kwargrow (Oct 13, 2018)

> You are welcome to stay in one of the cabins of the families that we lost




Mekric says, "Let's clean our new home and decorate it to make it ours."

Nalvis says to the group, "After we are settled here, there was another village of mostly Hebrians that we have not visited.  I would like to go there as well, meet the leaders there, and tell of the defeat of the Eastabin soldiers.  From there we can return to the Orngaddrin and claim our new weapons."

Arbine says to Quill, "I sense that you and I are the strongest with our special gift.  I look forward to exploring the upper levels of our strength with a peer."


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 15, 2018)

*New Residence*



Kwargrow said:


> Mekric says, "Let's clean our new home and decorate it to make it ours."



Vik, Veera, and Quill readily agree and start to work immediately.
        *GM:*  The cabin is on the inland side of the village at the northwestern most edge. It is comprised of three room, a main plus two smaller ones on each side. There is a covered porch on the front of the structure with the main entrance. There is another exit at the back of the main room that is covered with a draped fabric. It leads to a short path where the original occupants could relieve themselves in relative privacy.

Due to the normal standards of life within the culture of all six people, two rooms are considered adequate without generating any feelings of awkwardness. Nalvis, Mekric, and Arbrine take the room on the left, while Rekyavik, Renyaveer, and Quill take the room on the right.     


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Nalvis says to the group, "After we are settled here, there was another village of mostly Hebrians that we have not visited.  I would like to go there as well, meet the leaders there, and tell of the defeat of the Eastabin soldiers.  From there we can return to the Orngaddrin and claim our new weapons."



Everyone agrees that that is a good idea.


​        *GM:*  With the benefit of the boat, the six are able to sail upstream, reducing the trip to five days. During the travel, whoever is not actively manning the sail, is able to observe the local fauna and flora. Arbrine and Quill are not expected to take turns manning the sail. Instead they alternate manning the rudder.

The majority of the birds, insects, and lizards observed are not of a caliber to warrant any special consideration, but occasionally various river and marshland rodents are seen at the banks to be collected as food; and once during the trip, a small encampment of the sociopathic and often cannibalistic Graggorid is seen. A few stand and glare as the boat sails by, shouting threats.     


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Arbine says to Quill, "I sense that you and I are the strongest with our special gift.  I look forward to exploring the upper levels of our strength with a peer."



Quill smiles, "Oh good. It is comforting to know that we do not have to hide this talent among ourselves like we do in the villages. I am sure that we could determine more uses, working together."
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: hurt: Body = 10 - 1 = 9
*Mekric*: hurt: Body = 10 - 2 = 8
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: hurt: Body = 10 - 1 = 9
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 3
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

nothing at this time
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 2 lumps: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]








*OOC:*


The party may choose to deliberately engage the Graggorids, directly or discretely, by stating in a post; otherwise, the possible encounter is considered to have been ignored. In this game, random encounters are just that, completely random and are not designed to elicit mandatory action.


----------



## Kwargrow (Oct 15, 2018)

Nalvis sees the Graggorid and can not help but notice the comparisons between their faces and the one that he sees reflected in still water.  They do not stop to engage the threats of the tribals so that maybe one day they can become something more.  He says to the group, "Perhaps people like these are the examples used to push this 'cleansing' ideology."

Mekric says, "But the actions of those from Eastaboga under the sway of this Shon Yu defeat their own argument.  If their point is that they have to protect themselves from the threats and aggression of other people, and then respond with threats and aggression, they have proven no better than anyone else.  No matter how large a group, the choices of that group are made up of individual decisions.  Most people follow a leader, even into harmful actions, because it is easier to follow along and cooperate than it is to struggle against violent opposition.  Before long the decisions become a chain of thought that people feel invested in for their own security.  If the group goes down, then they go down too. That's what happened in Eastaboga and in the same way in that Graggorid camp.  Leadership helps the group along with one hand, and hampers with the other.  If only there was some way to rotate leadership positions to new people.  That way society would constantly learn from it's own mistakes instead of having to be forced into change."  She rubs her chin as she thinks.

Arbrine exchanges a glance with Quill and replies, "Just let me know what to burn, and I'll do it."  She gives a meaningful look to the Graggorid camp, holds up her hands, and manipulates Way to allow them to burst into flame, hopefully where the tribe can see it as they pass by.  They continue on their way to the Right Branch Heights.


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 17, 2018)

*Heading to Right Branch Heights*



Kwargrow said:


> Nalvis sees the Graggorid and can not help but notice the comparisons between their faces and the one that he sees reflected in still water.  They do not stop to engage the threats of the tribals so that maybe one day they can become something more.  He says to the group, "Perhaps people like these are the examples used to push this 'cleansing' ideology."



Vik nods at him, responding without having given it much thought. "I am not sure as to the reason, but that makes sense. They have no language an no social development. They move like bears or lions, hunting killing and eating."

Having considered his words a bit more Veera adds, "Your adoptive parents are evidence enough that people can advance beyond the violent stature of their birth. I suspect this Shon Yu has ulterior motives in his manipulation of those soldiers from Eastaboga."



			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Mekric says, "But the actions of those from Eastaboga under the sway of this Shon Yu defeat their own argument.  If their point is that they have to protect themselves from the threats and aggression of other people, and then respond with threats and aggression, they have proven no better than anyone else.  No matter how large a group, the choices of that group are made up of individual decisions.  Most people follow a leader, even into harmful actions, because it is easier to follow along and cooperate than it is to struggle against violent opposition.  Before long the decisions become a chain of thought that people feel invested in for their own security.  If the group goes down, then they go down too. That's what happened in Eastaboga and in the same way in that Graggorid camp.  Leadership helps the group along with one hand, and hampers with the other.  If only there was some way to rotate leadership positions to new people.  That way society would constantly learn from it's own mistakes instead of having to be forced into change."She rubs her chin as she thinks.



Vik pauses to think and Veera nods vigorously at her words. "Exactly! Our people have a saying, which is why we pride ourselves on our lack of prejudice. It is that 'most accuse others of the evil they find in themselves'. These Eastabin soldiers have become the embodiment of the very malevolence they propose to eradicate."


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Arbrine exchanges a glance with Quill and replies, "Just let me know what to burn, and I'll do it."  She gives a meaningful look to the Graggorid camp, holds up her hands, and manipulates Way to allow them to burst into flame, hopefully where the tribe can see it as they pass by.  They continue on their way to the Right Branch Heights.



        *GM:*  A burst of flame erupts between Arbrine's hands. In a flash, it is gone. The threatening sounds and actions of those on the beach change dramatically at the sight. The Graggorid back away in fear, jabbering noises and making odd gestures in the air.     
Quill giggles. "You are going to be a bad influence on me." She raises her right hand toward the beach as crackles of electricity dance between her fingers.
        *GM:*  The Graggorid panic and grab what little supplies they have, fleeing their encampment.     
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 20
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 23
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

nothing at this time
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 17, 2018)

*Right Branch Heights*

Right Branch Heights has been built upon a largely cleared area on the right, or east, bank of the river. The village sprawls out along a sharp rocky rise and tapers downstream. The river itself is no longer navigable beyond the village as a significant falls splashes down the rocky incline.

Small fishing boats are tied to various mooring and only the smoke of what seems like cookfires wafts up from within the village. Archers draw bead from the docks and other strategic points, aiming arrows at the approaching boat. Seeing the vessel's mixed occupants and friendly disposition, the archers ease their bowstrings. An Hebrian man walk out on the central dock and gestures a greeting as the group's sailboat drifts close.
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 20
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 23
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

nothing at this time
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Oct 17, 2018)

*OOC:*


 Group name: how about River Crew? 







The River Crew are friendly and wave before mooring their boat at the dock.  Nalvis steps up first and says, "Greetings.  We are travelers from the sea shore, and we come here with peaceful intentions.  We followed a group of Eastaboga soldiers to this river and we have come to tell your village that this group of people have been stopped at the Orngaddrin village.  If you are open to trade and talk with strangers, we can come into your village and tell you all of the story."

Mekric and Arbrine will speak when it is polite, but keep their eyes on their surroundings.  They are looking for any evidence that the teachings of Eastaboga have taken root here.


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 18, 2018)

*Re-Establishing Trade Routes*









*OOC:*


 Group name: how about River Crew? 






        *GM:*  I like it. Let's go with it.     


Kwargrow said:


> The River Crew are friendly and wave before mooring their boat at the dock.  Nalvis steps up first and says, "Greetings.  We are travelers from the sea shore, and we come here with peaceful intentions.  We followed a group of Eastaboga soldiers to this river and we have come to tell your village that this group of people have been stopped at the Orngaddrin village.  If you are open to trade and talk with strangers, we can come into your village and tell you all of the story."



The man presses the palms of his hands together in front of himself and gives a slight bow. He speaks in Eastabin since he was addressed in such. "Welcome to Right Branch Heights. I see by the Norikadians with you, that you are from the rocky shores out on the point. With what has transpired here, I feared trade would be lost with you. We lit our signal fire after the soldiers left. It is good to hear of the Orngaddrin. I speak Norikadian as well if you would prefer. I have never before met a friendly Graggorid, and I have never before seen the likes of the dark little woman. You have a well mixed crew. It is good to see such harmony. Please disembark we will share tea and speak."

Vik responds in Eastabin as he disembarks to tie the vessel. "Thanks, we all speak Eastabin. It will be fine. It is the more common language of trade about the marsh and river folk."


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Mekric and Arbrine will speak when it is polite, but keep their eyes on their surroundings. They are looking for any evidence that the teachings of Eastaboga have taken root here.



        *GM:*  Most of the locals actually seemed relieved to see the river crew. It seems that whatever was driving the soldiers from Eastaboga, that contagion is not common to all of the Hebrian race, though quite a few openly gape at the little dark woman and the civil Graggorid. It appears these villagers are already used to the sight of Norikadians. Many of the people give friendly greeting, several of whom actually speak to Quill.     








*OOC:*


Arbrine is unaware of the actual name for her tribe, but she knows that she is Faethrin.






[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 20
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 23
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

nothing at this time
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Oct 18, 2018)

*OOC:*


 I will name the leader of Right Branch Heights:  Yannif 







After their boat is secured, Nalvis and Mekric go with Yannif to have tea.  They tell their story to him, up to and including the execution of the leader and their last trip from the marsh.  Nalvis ends with, "We still have business with the Orngaddrin so we are travelling there next.  Do you have any quests we could perform for you?"

Mekric says, "We will need a lot more experience to prevent further aggression from Eastaboga."

Arbrine explores the village with Quill, being friendly.


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 20, 2018)

*Yannif!?*









*OOC:*


.Yannif is a really strange name for a culture based on ancient Japan, but okay.








Kwargrow said:


> After their boat is secured, Nalvis and Mekric go with Yannif to have tea.  They tell their story to him, up to and including the execution of the leader and their last trip from the marsh.  Nalvis ends with, "We still have business with the Orngaddrin so we are travelling there next.  Do you have any quests we could perform for you?"



Yannif sips his tea. "We lost the Norikadian and the Orngaddrin families that lived here. Their homes were torched by those soldiers proclaiming purity for the people of the river land. Very odd mentality, that. The emperor was rumored to have had a Spiofthest pillow mate. Something must have certainly changed in Eastaboga. If you know of or learn of and specifics, it would help my people to know."
He spins his bowl and takes another sip from his tea. "If more of your people are still out on the Rocky Shore, we will gladly continue to trade for sharkskin and whale fat. We can still offer your people lye and berries. Since you still have business with the Orgaddrin village, what news do you bring? Did they suffer loss?"



			
				Mekric said:
			
		

> "We will need a lot more experience to prevent further aggression from Eastaboga."



Yannif spins his bowl another quarter turn. "Yes, I am sure that would be wise. Much is left unknown in this situation."



			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Arbrine explores the village with Quill, being friendly.



        *GM:*  The people of the Heights seem to be put at ease by the extreme difference in Arbrine's appearance rather than harboring some prejudice that would make them suspicious. Whatever development has promoted the Empire seat to send out soldiers it was not born of something natural within this tribe of people. Arbrine and Quill see the two homes that were destroyed by the soldiers, but villagers are working to clean up the remains. They learn that the victims have already been given last rites.     
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 20
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 23
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

nothing at this time
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Oct 21, 2018)

Nalvis says, "The Orngaddrin did well in the fight against the Eastabin cleansers.  We assisted as much as we could, but it was really their fantastic machines that won the day.  The Orngaddrin are a noble people and convinced us to set the Eastabin prisoners free, minus their leader, to tell their tale of defeat to their city.  We have yet to travel to Eastaboga but we were able to extract some information from the cleanser leader before he was executed.  Apparently there is a new ruler named Shon Yu in Eastaboga, and he is the one pushing this ridiculous purity agenda.  We are not planning on going back to pedestrian lives, so we will not be trading in regular goods, but if you have any items you require that we might come across in our travels we will trade with you.  The Orngaddrin were crafting some items for us, so if there's nothing else we will depart."

Mekric adds, "We have been given a house in Marsh village so if you need to find us, leave word there."


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 22, 2018)

*The Heights*



Kwargrow said:


> Nalvis says, "The Orngaddrin did well in the fight against the Eastabin cleansers.  We assisted as much as we could, but it was really their fantastic machines that won the day.  The Orngaddrin are a noble people and convinced us to set the Eastabin prisoners free, minus their leader, to tell their tale of defeat to their city.  We have yet to travel to Eastaboga but we were able to extract some information from the cleanser leader before he was executed.  Apparently there is a new ruler named Shon Yu in Eastaboga, and he is the one pushing this ridiculous purity agenda.  We are not planning on going back to pedestrian lives, so we will not be trading in regular goods, but if you have any items you require that we might come across in our travels we will trade with you.  The Orngaddrin were crafting some items for us, so if there's nothing else we will depart."




Yannif listens intently and waits to respond. "Catapults, the Orngaddrin call them. Interesting concept, I am glad to hear they performed well. Shon Yu is not a name that I know. The Emperor is called Tau Ming. He alone rules the city. If someone else is giving orders, then something has happened to the Emperor, which would be bad to know. He is a good ruler, kind and fair. His son would not have done this either. This is all very foreboding."



			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Mekric adds, "We have been given a house in Marsh village so if you need to find us, leave word there."



Yannif nods and smiles. "Ah, this is good. I will do so. How shall I ask after you?"

Vik answers, proudly, "Just call us the River Crew."
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 20
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 23
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

nothing at this time
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Oct 24, 2018)

> The emperor was rumored to have had a Spiofthest pillow mate





> If someone else is giving orders, then something has happened to the Emperor




Nalvis shrugged, "I don't really know what its like to have an emperor."

Mekric nodded, "The purist leader repeated the same phrases over and over.  One of them was a reference to ending geriatric leadership, and then putting a foreign concubine and his defiled seed out to sea.  Possibly his pillow-mate, as you call it, became pregnant by the emperor and this is what caused Shon Yu and his followers to rebel.  Whatever the reason, we find it abhorrent.  Are there any other communities along the river that you know about?"

Once the River Crew has finished talking with Yannif they will collect Quill and Arbrine and sail to the Orngaddrin village.


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 25, 2018)

*Discussing the Empire*



Kwargrow said:


> Nalvis shrugged, "I don't really know what its like to have an emperor."



*Yannif* explains. "There is not really another title for a ruler in the Eastabin language. The term would be 'Konungur' in Norikadian. The Ming Dynasty has ruled the marshland from the Empire seat of Eastaboga for many generation. We have had peace within the villages and better trade as far out as the Rocky Shore, less hostilities with the indigenous uncivilized. I cannot understand why anyone would want to depose Emperor Tau. He was a fair minded and kind individual, as far as I know."



			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Mekric nodded, "The purist leader repeated the same phrases over and over.  One of them was a reference to ending geriatric leadership, and then putting a foreign concubine and his defiled seed out to sea.  Possibly his pillow-mate, as you call it, became pregnant by the emperor and this is what caused Shon Yu and his followers to rebel.  Whatever the reason, we find it abhorrent.  Are there any other communities along the river that you know about?"




Yannif offers more tea as he refills his own bowl. "This is interesting news you bring. Emperor Tau had a kindly Hebrian wife, but she was barren. I, of course, will not know all of the specifics, but the Emperor did have a child with his Spiofthest pillow mate. He and his wife accepted the boy as the heir and raised him to be such. He should be about your age, now. The word concubine is an insult, like saying sex slave. Pillow mate is more polite terminology.

Ironic you should ask of the other community along the river, for the only one you do not know is the Spiofthest village. As you know the Orngaddrin village, if you are returning to the Village of the Marsh from there, once you enter the main stream, travel upward to the west. The Spiofthest live at the junction of where the flow through the plains begins to climb back into the foothills.

With the establishment of the Empire so long ago, there was a Spiofthest delegation within Eastaboga. There was also an Orngaddrin delegation. If the Spiofthest within the city have been killed, I would wager that the Orngaddrin were as well. I suspect that these revolutionaries were hitting the mixed villages to bolster their courage for an outright battle, and lost to the Orngaddrin. Good riddance. Whoever this Shon Yu is, he cannot have the interest of the people in mind. He is after power and control."
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 20
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 23
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

nothing at this time
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Oct 27, 2018)

Nalvis says, "Perhaps we will discover who this Shon Yu is in time, but for now it does not effect us.  We will travel to this Spiofthest village to speak with their people after we visit the Orngaddrin again.  We are glad to know you and your people, Yannif, and we will visit again, hopefully with some items you find valuable for trade."


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 29, 2018)

*Back at the Orgaddrin Village*



Kwargrow said:


> Nalvis says, "Perhaps we will discover who this Shon Yu is in time, but for now it does not effect us.  We will travel to this Spiofthest village to speak with their people after we visit the Orngaddrin again.  We are glad to know you and your people, Yannif, and we will visit again, hopefully with some items you find valuable for trade."



It takes 4 days to return, by river, to the Orngaddrin Village. The trip provides no direct confrontation with any hostilities. As with the previous river travel, the crew is able to harvest fish and varmints for food. Nalvis, Mekric, and Arbrine are becoming much more comfortable with operating the boat.

The boat must be beached and the approach to the southern gate of the Orngaddrin Village finished on foot. Recognizing the party, the sentry waves and calls greeting, inviting the River Crew to come through the open gate. The villagers seem pleasantly going about their daily lives.
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 20
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 23
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

nothing at this time
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Oct 31, 2018)

The River Crew are friendly with the Orngaddrin, returning the wave of the sentry and warmly greeting the villagers they see.  They are grateful to have so many friends after losing so much.  They collect their orders from the craftsmen and finalize any trades.

Nalvis says to Marmeren, "We have met the Hebrians that lit the signal fire to alert you to the Eastabin soldiers.  We found them to be friendly and reasonable people.  The leader there, Yannif, told us of another village of the Spiofthest and we will visit them next.  Are there any other places of interest along the rivers of this area?  We are planning to explore and know more about this part of the world before we go investigate Eastaboga."

Mekric will visit with the catapultiers and investigate what other machines they have that could possibly be mounted to their boat, such as a ballista.

Arbrine explores around with Quill, meeting more of the Orngaddrin and cementing their friendships.


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 31, 2018)

*The Orngaddrin Village*



Kwargrow said:


> The River Crew are friendly with the Orngaddrin, returning the wave of the sentry and warmly greeting the villagers they see.  They are grateful to have so many friends after losing so much.  They collect their orders from the craftsmen and finalize any trades.



*Rekyavik* collects his newly bladed harpoon and inspects its head and feels its balance. A wide grin spreads across his face. When *Arbrine* arrives for her gauntlets the smith speaks with her, in Eastabin. "I had a better idea after you left. My original idea would have been weaker and not specifically functional for ensuing combat, as I deem you are intending it. Instead of mounting the harnin plates to the gloves, I moulded rings to slide over your fingers, around the gloves. When close your fist, you will have a ridged plate across the striking surface."








*OOC:*


Character records have been updated to reflect new equipment.









			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Nalvis says to Marmeren, "We have met the Hebrians that lit the signal fire to alert you to the Eastabin soldiers.  We found them to be friendly and reasonable people.  The leader there, Yannif, told us of another village of the Spiofthest and we will visit them next.  Are there any other places of interest along the rivers of this area?  We are planning to explore and know more about this part of the world before we go investigate Eastaboga."



*Marmeren* replies, "Ah yes, those are good people over in the Heights. There is a highland trail that leads between our community to theirs, but it takes considerable time to travel. The people of the Marsh usually conduct trade with all of us, by river, since they are the avid sailors."

He pauses a moment, changing subjects. "None of us has actually been to the Spiofthest village, but we trade tools for meat with them, usually by way of the Marshland sailing vessels. I understand the Spiofthests to be a quiet and skittish people."

He rubs his pale, balding head in concentration of the proposed question. "As we lack the means and talent to explore the river ourselves, I can provide you little information on the subject. I have been told that downriver, into the flats of the marsh, itself, there are many switchbacks and oxbows and hidden pools all through the reeds. The villages we have previously discussed are the only ones that I know, and then there is Eastaboga. We used to have a working relationship with them, but I suspect that will no longer be possible, in light of recent events."

"Now upstream above us, where the river is no longer navigable, there are extensive nooks and fissures that hide a multitude of creatures, but nothing of civilized people, that I know."



			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Mekric will visit with the catapultiers and investigate what other machines they have that could possibly be mounted to their boat, such as a ballista.



The *catapulters* are intrigued with *Mekric's* inquiry, though unable to provide any offering. "We have never considered the concept of a mechanism for firing an arrow or a spear. With the catapults, we are firing blind and arching the projectiles over an obstruction. Even a smaller version of this, we suspect would be useless when mounted to a floating vessel. The repercussion of the launch would shake the vessel uncontrollably. We will investigate the idea of a mechanism to launch something like an arrow. I am sure we can come up with something."



			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Arbrine explores around with Quill, meeting more of the Orngaddrin and cementing their friendships.



*Arbrine* and *Quill* meet more of the villagers than any of the upfront fighters from the River Crew. The cooks and medics are interested in the girls' instinctual knowledge of various herbs and other plant parts, encouraging the two to collect extra of anything they come across in their travels.
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 20
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 23
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

nothing at this time
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 1, 2018)

Nalvis says, "Thank you for the info."

Mekric says, "The concept is pretty simple.  I am envisioning an over large bow mounted on some kind of stand that we can mount on the ship.  I am thinking it would help us with hunting in the marshes where we can't really get out of the boat to pull in our prey.  If we had a large mounted bow and tied a cord to the arrow, we could shoot the arrows into larger prey and pull it to our ship with the cord.  It could also help us with defense in case something attacks us while we're sailing.  I have found that while the ship if moving it is hard to maintain aim with a standard bow.  If we had one mounted, it would allow greater accuracy and I don't think the recoil would affect the ship much."

Arbrine thanks him for the harnin knuckles and tries them out on various substances, wood, stone, to see how well they work.

After a lengthy visit the River Crew will move on to sail to the spiofthest village.


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 1, 2018)

*Moving On*



Kwargrow said:


> Mekric says, "The concept is pretty simple.  I am envisioning an over large bow mounted on some kind of stand that we can mount on the ship.  I am thinking it would help us with hunting in the marshes where we can't really get out of the boat to pull in our prey.  If we had a large mounted bow and tied a cord to the arrow, we could shoot the arrows into larger prey and pull it to our ship with the cord.  It could also help us with defense in case something attacks us while we're sailing.  I have found that while the ship if moving it is hard to maintain aim with a standard bow.  If we had one mounted, it would allow greater accuracy and I don't think the recoil would affect the ship much."



The catapult designers smile and give a polite laugh. "Yes. yes. That part is simple. The question remains as to drawing it. If the weapon can be drawn by hand, the projectile will be too small and the power too little to carry a line, and for that matter, attaching a line interferes with the trajectory. We need to determine a method for attaching a bow and a mechanism for firing it that is simple and does not interfere with the necessary movement of the crew about the boat. It will also need to be sufficiently large so as to fire a projectile large enough to carry a rope. We know that the Norikadians do this by hand with their harpoons when whaling or shark hunting. Can you image a bow sufficient to launch that weapon that Vik carries? We will work on this. We like the concept."


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Arbrine thanks him for the harnin knuckles and tries them out on various substances, wood, stone, to see how well they work.



Arbrine is pleasantly surprised at the impact her punch has on bare wood, imbedding the print of the 'knuckles' into where she strikes. Hitting stone is a different matter, all together. It is painful and painfully obvious that punching a hard surface with everything she can muster will eventually damage the knuckles and her hands. The design is very solid. Having no real reason to strike stone, she feels that bone would give even more easily than wood. She thinks to herself, ~People and creatures are made of bone and flesh.~


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> After a lengthy visit the River Crew will move on to sail to the spiofthest village.



It takes eleven days of river travel to reach the Spiofthest Village from the Orngaddrin Village. The crew drifts downstream for five days, then sails back upstream along the most southern branch of the river for six days. Travel upstream is half the pace of that downstream.

The southern most branch of the Marshland River is flatter and wider than the other branches, though the flow is still definite, unlike down near the rivers mouth and the even flatter marsh, itself. The weather becomes slightly cooler over the course of the days and rain becomes more frequent. Fish and game are collected in sufficient quantities that the crew has no worries of food.

The southern edge of the river is muddier and edged with reeds, while the northern side is more rocky and shaded by brush and trees. Varmints and reptiles are collected more often from the flatter side of the river. Evidence of uncivilized people is occasionally evident on the steeper side. Nothing scarce or remotely exotic is encountered during the travel, but various game trails and paths are noted along the way.
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 20
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 23
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

nothing at this time
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 2, 2018)

The River Crew debate on whether or not to explore the area, but decide that they want to meet the Spiofthest first, ask them about interesting places in the area, and then explore.  That way if they get caught up in interesting circumstances they won't have to back track to meet the Spiofthest.  They push on to the next village.


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 4, 2018)

*The Spiofthest Village*

The first noticeable difference, as the River Crew sails into the new territory, is the sprawl with which the Spiofthests have made use of the greater open space. The village is on flatter land than the others, encountered. There are several wooden docks from which canoes and skiffs are tied. There are bow fishermen out on skiffs, scanning the shallows even as the crew eases passed.

The people wave and are generally friendly, but quickly go back to their current tasks. A man comes walking along the nearest dock and motions for the crew to head his direction and helps secure the vessel to the dock. As everyone disembarks, he speaks, "Eastabin? No Norikadian."

After the crew confirms that Eastabin is acceptable, he continues. "Welcome, I am Caladh. I am the dock master. I have not seen your crew before, but we are open to new trade, though I see you are not laden. If you are exploring the area, will shall not interfere as long as our people are treated peaceably. Come ashore. Have you any news to bring of your travels?"
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 20
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 23
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

nothing at this time
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 5, 2018)

Nalvis says, "Well met, Caladh.  You may call us the River Crew.  We are exploring the area, but we also wanted to visit your village.  We come from the eastern sea shore where personal tragedy brought us into this river system.  Eastabin soldiers were travelling the area, killing anyone not Hebrian, and our own family and friends suffered under this brutality.  We caught up to these soldiers at the Orngaddrin village and put an end to their villainy.  There is a new ruler in Eastaboga, Shon Yu, who is promoting the idea that only Hebrians should be in this part of the world.  Obviously this goes against what we believe in."

Mekric says, "We received this boat as part of the spoils of our victory, and we are exploring this river system to know more about the world around us.  Do you know of any interesting places or other communities we could visit?  We would also like to initiate trade if we come across any items your people need."

Arbrine does not engage with Caladh, but looks to Quill and whispers, "Want to do our thing and see what we can find on our own?"


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 5, 2018)

*Within the Spiofthest Village*


​


Kwargrow said:


> Nalvis says, "Well met, Caladh.  You may call us the River Crew.  We are exploring the area, but we also wanted to visit your village.  We come from the eastern sea shore where personal tragedy brought us into this river system.  Eastabin soldiers were travelling the area, killing anyone not Hebrian, and our own family and friends suffered under this brutality.  We caught up to these soldiers at the Orngaddrin village and put an end to their villainy.  There is a new ruler in Eastaboga, Shon Yu, who is promoting the idea that only Hebrians should be in this part of the world.  Obviously this goes against what we believe in."



While *Caladh* considers these words, *Vik* adds to the conversation. "The six of us were brought together by this tragedy of proposed ethnic cleansing. Call me Vik. With Veera and Quill here, we three come from the Norikadian village on the Rocky Shore. Our village was completely destroyed by Eastabin soldiers, save for we three. We met our new friends here seeing they had suffered the same fate as we.

It appears that the soldiers were working their way inland from the coast. They even killed some of their own at the Marshland Village. With the end of those soldiers at the Orngaddrin Village, we are hoping to re-establish the trade routes. We can readily sail between here and the other villages as the carrier."
Caladh pumps his hands as if to indicate that it is too much to process at once. "Wait! The Emperor was deposed? This is terrible news."



			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Mekric says, "We received this boat as part of the spoils of our victory, and we are exploring this river system to know more about the world around us.  Do you know of any interesting places or other communities we could visit?  We would also like to initiate trade if we come across any items your people need."



Caladh seems lost in thought. "Yes. I mean, no. I am not the best for that information. You should speak with Sealghair, but first you should go to the meeting hall and speak with the clan elders. Come. I will lead you."


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Arbrine does not engage with Caladh, but looks to Quill and whispers, "Want to do our thing and see what we can find on our own?"



Quill discretely nods and the two girls seem to amble away out of curiosity, readily forgotten by Caladh, as the other four members of the River Crew head to speak to the clan elders.

The meeting hall is apparently a large covered patio. When the four crew members follow Caladh up the steps, he sounds a stone chime. The two Spiofthests seated at the center of the patio rise and nod toward Caladh and gesture for the River Crew to join them.

Caladh states, "They have dire news of the marshland which you all should hear."
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 20
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 23
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

nothing at this time
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 6, 2018)

Nalvis smiles and waves to the clan elders before he sits with Mekric, Vik, and Veera, and says, "As I told Caladh, some Eastabin soldiers have been stomping around this area killing anyone that is either not Hebrian or tries to stop them.  We, along with the Orngaddrin, put an end to this attack at their nearby village, but there may be more attacks.  We learned from these soldiers that Eastaboga has a new ruler, Shon Yu, and they are engaging in what they call ethnic cleansing.  We are going to be exploring this area, and any information you have will help us.  Also, we would like to trade with you if we come across items in our travels that you could use."

Mekric adds, "If you are interested in the fate of the Spiofthest pillow mate of the former emperor and their child, apparently they were banished out to sea.  We only have second hand information to their fate, but I do not think it bodes well for their survival."

Arbrine does not try to hide or sneak around.  She goes openly with Quill and engages in friendly banter with whomever will speak with them.


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 6, 2018)

*The Spoifthest Elders*

The elderly couple reseated themselves in wooden chairs and gesture for the River Crew to join them. It appears that the Spiofthest people are much more informal in their dealing than the Hebrian and less structured than the Orngaddrin. The two are thin and somewhat frail looking, though there simple movements are still graceful and they sit and rise without difficulty. Four others join them shortly and take seats, as well.

The first two seem at least old enough to be four times the crew's average age, the second four about three times. They all have creamy pale skin and wispy blond hair, as is typical of Spiofthest. They are dressed in simple clothing made from various skins, rather than the fabric worn by the Hebrians. They also favor considerable adornment. When they speak, their voices are much quieter than the Orngaddrin and much less matter of fact than the Hebrians. They all greet the crew in a warm and friendly matter but forget or neglect to introduce themselves.



Kwargrow said:


> Nalvis smiles and waves to the clan elders before he sits with Mekric, Vik, and Veera, and says, "As I told Caladh, some Eastabin soldiers have been stomping around this area killing anyone that is either not Hebrian or tries to stop them.  We, along with the Orngaddrin, put an end to this attack at their nearby village, but there may be more attacks.  We learned from these soldiers that Eastaboga has a new ruler, Shon Yu, and they are engaging in what they call ethnic cleansing.  We are going to be exploring this area, and any information you have will help us.  Also, we would like to trade with you if we come across items in our travels that you could use."



Kaeliegh, the eldest female, responds in Eastabin. "Trade is not all that frequent, so we had no idea that this tragedy was transpiring. Years ago, we sent a delegation to Eastaboga to further our relationship with Tau Ming. That delegation consisted of 4 members, one of whom developed a personal relationship and even bore Tau a child. This was almost 20 years ago."



			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Mekric adds, "If you are interested in the fate of the Spiofthest pillow mate of the former emperor and their child, apparently they were banished out to sea.  We only have second hand information to their fate, but I do not think it bodes well for their survival."



The elders are aghast at the news. One of the younger men, Lasean, exclaims, "Out to sea!? This is a coup. There must have been a terrible shift in power. It seems the victor is eradicating any possible claim to legitimacy." 

His partner, Braetonia, adds her own comment. "I fear the news you bring is indicative of revolution. If this includes some ridiculous concept of tribal purity, we are dealing with radicals, people motivated by feelings not thoughts."

Kaeliegh adds, "Oh dear, that means negotiation is not possible. This is very remarkable. The Hebrian people are normally very structured and formal. As a whole they are mostly guided by logic. What a mighty power this Shon Yu must be to alter the predisposition of an entire people."



			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Arbrine does not try to hide or sneak around.  She goes openly with Quill and engages in friendly banter with whomever will speak with them.



Many of the adult residents seem lost in their own thoughts, only those in direct path with the two girls pay them any attention. Children on the other hand are much more curious. Some of whom engage and talk rapidly with the two exotic intruders, even after it is obvious that Arbrine and Quill cannot understand Spiofthest. As a whole the people seem more preoccupied than indifferent. All interaction is friendly, especially with ones who can speak Eastabin.

While the Spiofthest people regularly conduct expeditions on the water with their skiffs, they seem much more suited to hunting, which is evident by the prevalence of skins for attire. The two also note that many of the villagers are adorned with the feathers and claws of various animals. At one point a group of children runs by, playing, passing so close so as to actually brush up against the two in passing. As this happens the ultra-fine hairs on the girls' arms stand on end and both come to the same realization at the same time. One of those children can manipulate Way. This is the first encounter with the talent in any of the villages visited.
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 20
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 23
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

nothing at this time
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 8, 2018)

Nalvis shrugs and says, "We have never been to Eastaboga.  We only know these things from the soldiers that brought this supposed ethnic cleansing.  We tried to reason with them, but their leader would only repeat the same phrases over and over.  He seemed very affirmed in his hatred of other people, and we felt it best to take his life to prevent him from harming any others."

Mekric says, "More than just bringing this news, we have decided to stay in this area and explore this river system.  Any information you have of interesting places in this area would help us.  We have made a home for ourselves in the marshland village, but I do not think we will be there often."

Arbrine gets a mischievous look on her face and invites the children to play a game with her and Quill.  She will use this proximity to try and determine which child has the gift without singling them out.


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 8, 2018)

*Speaking with the Spiofthests*



Kwargrow said:


> Nalvis shrugs and says, "We have never been to Eastaboga.  We only know these things from the soldiers that brought this supposed ethnic cleansing.  We tried to reason with them, but their leader would only repeat the same phrases over and over.  He seemed very affirmed in his hatred of other people, and we felt it best to take his life to prevent him from harming any others."



The elders consider these words but make little comment. They seem grateful for the information and move to adjourn the meeting.



			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Mekric says, "More than just bringing this news, we have decided to stay in this area and explore this river system.  Any information you have of interesting places in this area would help us.  We have made a home for ourselves in the marshland village, but I do not think we will be there often."



The mate of Kaeliegh, who is called Kaeltonn, turns at the new querry from Mekric. "Now this is something I can discuss. I did quite a bit of traveling in my youth. The branch of the river that heads into the hills to the north of us is not readily navigable, especially by sail. It makes sharp turns and the high walls block the wind. The channel is also quite deep in places and we cannot pole our skiffs. We developed a system of weighted pulling. We throw a heavy rock, tied to a line, forward then slowly pull the boat along after it. With the anchor still in place, we would launch a second before retrieving the first, like a child's game of leap frog, if you are familiar.

I never fully explored the mysteries of that branch, but I did find some hidden cuts and moorings to go ashore. Plenty of fish on that branch, too. To the south of us, that branch makes a sharp bend as it comes out of the mountains, which brings it here. During the rains, the river often overflows the bend and washed out into the plains. There are several oxbows out there that provide good fish and birding, but you have to be wary of the often hostile peoples of the plains.

That branch is not navigable at all for it topples over a series of falls, but it can be followed on foot. Some of the falls are quite steep. I have seen large goats and other animals up there, even a bear once, but no one ever believed on the bear because I said it was white."



			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Arbrine gets a mischievous look on her face and invites the children to play a game with her and Quill.  She will use this proximity to try and determine which child has the gift without singling them out.



        *GM:*  All children of every tribe love to play sporting games and, though the names vary, the biggest games are chase and hide-and-seek. The small children readily agree to let the "big" girls play. After some time, the two are able to isolate that it is a small boy with the rare talent. He is, obviously, not yet aware that he is using any talent not available to the other children.     
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 20
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 23
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

nothing at this time
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 9, 2018)

The River Crew will stay the night, say goodbye to their new friends in the morning and head out back on the river.  After a discussion, and knowing they don't have long enough rope to do the 'leapfrog' trick, they decide to go south and look for something interesting.


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 13, 2018)

*Farther South*



Kwargrow said:


> The River Crew will stay the night, say goodbye to their new friends in the morning and head out back on the river.  After a discussion, and knowing they don't have long enough rope to do the 'leapfrog' trick, they decide to go south and look for something interesting.



The River Crew follows the southern most branch of the Marshland River upstream. It takes a day of sailing before the sharp bend is reached. Standing in the boat, the crew can see over the marshland to the east where depressions free of the tall grasses indicate the presence of an oxbow lake. many different birds periodically take wing over the reeds, only to land again in a short distance.

Another day northward brings the crew to the first of the run of falls. There is a place to beach the boat on the southern shore. The falls are an intriguingly beautiful sight, with colorful rack mixtures and foliage along the banks. The birds, frogs, and insects of the area are quite noisome.

​







*OOC:*


*Encounters*: Perception + Konokoro + d100 / day
*Nalvis*: 16 + 13 = 29: 70, 35
*Mekric*: 22 + 18 = 40: 59, 77
*Arbrine*: 15 + 20 = 35: 37, 106
*Rekyavik*: 14 + 16 = 30: 32, 41
*Renyaveer*: 24 + 15 = 39: 85, 204
*Quill*: 16 + 22 = 38: 204, 67






        *GM:*  One the first day of sailing, the only thing to catch the attention of Nalvis are some fascinating webs spun along the riverbank by some industrious orb weavers. The second day, up the northern bank, he thinks he sees some reddish skinned people moving along the heights. On the first day, Mekric sees some large beetles feeding on the bloated carcass of a fish, a short distance off into the reeds. The second day, she agrees with Nalvis, thinking she saw the movement as well. Arbrine seems to have become enthralled with the webs of orb weavers and does not perceive anything else.

One the first day, Rekyavik, too, is fascinated with the work of the orb weavers. The second day he spots a rabbit that can be taken for food. The first day, Renyaveer sees a small covey of calling birds congregated in a single tree up along the western bank. When pointing them out to the group she asks to adjust the sail to go investigate.     


        *GM:*  When seeing the approach of people, the strange birds all face them, stand as if at attention on a limb, and call toward them. The birds sound like they are saying "go away." All the crew pause momentarily and then return to the boat and sail away.

The second day, Renyaveer agrees with Nalvis and Mekric, thinking that there are people in the hills up along the northern shore. The first day of sailing, Quill thinks she spots some people off in the tall reeds of the marsh, but no one else can confirm the sighting. The second day, during a lunch break ashore, Quill tells the others that she thinks she has found the kill site of some hunting spiders.     
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 20
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 23
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

nothing at this time
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 13, 2018)

The River Crew discuss their options and decide to look for the people they saw in the hills.  They decide to leave their boat where they can easily find it and head out on foot, trusting their skills to deal with any threats.

Nalvis says, "It will be fun to meet new people and learn about them.  Perhaps we can include them in the river trade system."

Mekric adds, "We should be sure to progress slowly enough so that they don't feel threatened."

Arbrine says, "Whatever we do, they might threaten us anyway.  We should also be prepared for a fight."


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 14, 2018)

*Investigating the Sighting*



Kwargrow said:


> The River Crew discuss their options and decide to look for the people they saw in the hills.  They decide to leave their boat where they can easily find it and head out on foot, trusting their skills to deal with any threats.
> 
> Nalvis says, "It will be fun to meet new people and learn about them.  Perhaps we can include them in the river trade system."



Vik adds, "The Spiofthest fellow did not mention any other people in the area. I wonder who these might be."



			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Mekric adds, "We should be sure to progress slowly enough so that they don't feel threatened."



Veera says, "Good idea."



			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Arbrine says, "Whatever we do, they might threaten us anyway.  We should also be prepared for a fight."



At Abrine's wise offer, Veera knocks an arrow to her bow, though she keeps the weapon at her side.

The crew moors their boat and ties the leader to a tree to secure it from drifting back out. As everyone disembarks, Veera comments. "This is really much more boat than we need and it pulls too much draft. I was thinking. Maybe when we are back at the Marshland Village we can trade it for a reed canoe and add double outriggers to carry trade supplies. Just a thought for later. I know. Right now we need to see if we can find those people."

The foliage is fairly thick at the river's edge but thins some with the quick rise in elevation. The crew finds that game trails are available to make ingress easier, but the moss covered rocks can still be slick to transverse. The air is thick with humidity from the increasing frequency in the rains, but with the coming cool, more than bearable, even comfortable.








*OOC:*


*Spacial Awareness*: Perception + Konokoro + d100
*Stealth*: effectiveness + d100
*Nalvis*: 16 + 13 + 50 = 79, 18 + 50 = 68
*Mekric*: 22 + 18 + 50 = 90, 19 + 50 = 69
*Arbrine*: 15 + 20 + 50 = 85, 18 + 50 = 68
*Rekyavik*: 14 + 16 + 50 = 80, 18 + 50 = 68
*Renyaveer*: 24 + 15 + 50 = 89, 22 + 50 = 72
*Quill*: 16 + 22 + 50 = 88, 17 + 50 = 67
*Them*: 26 + 18 + 35 = 74, 30 + 73 = 103







Uncommon Encounters

Whoever these people are, they seem to have well hidden themselves, for no one sees or hears anything after leaving the river's edge. Reaching the place where the three originally thought they saw someone, Mekric sees the print of a bare foot than can only belong to a person. The print looks similar to one that Nalvis might leave were he barefoot. While examining the print, the crew is subjected to a barrage of thrown rocks.








*OOC:*


*Projectile Assault*: Launch + Precision + Clarity + d100
*Them*: 32 + 24 + 18 + 77 = 151

*Projectile Defense*: Preservation + Konokoro + d100
*Nalvis*: 16 + 13 + 82 = 121
*Damage*: 151 - 121 = 30% * 3 = 1
Mind: 10 - 1 = 9, dazed
*Mekric*: 22 + 18 + 99 + 35 > 151
*Rekyavik*: 14 + 16 + 47 = 77
*Damage*: 151 - 77 = 74% * 3 = 2
Mind: 10 - 2 = 8, dazed
*Renyaveer*: 24 + 15 + 46 = 85
*Damage*: 151 - 85 = 66% * 3 = 2
Mind: 10 - 2 = 8, dazed






        *GM:*  Being a bit more perceptive and better at concealment than the River Crew, the Medderin launch rocks at them from their hidden positions, strategically placed on either side of the crew's current position. There are apparently four of them as four rocks were launched beaning Nalvis, Rekyavik, and Renyaveer, being more obvious targets than Arbrine and Quill. The rock aimed at Mekric, misses, with a bit of luck on her part.     
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 20
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 23
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

nothing at this time
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]








*OOC:*


In addition to stated actions, I will need rolls for reaction. The same roll may be used for both or a separate roll can be made for reaction and action.


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 14, 2018)

Nalvis brandishes his axe and says, "Hostile it is."  He will charge the Medderin that threw the rock at him.







*OOC:*


Reaction: 38, Action: 43







Mekric curses and draws back her bow to shoot at her best target. 







*OOC:*


Reaction: 34, Action: 96, 32







Arbrine feels her temper spike at this unprovoked attack.  She will charge her best target, eager to use her new harnin knuckles and use Way to burn her opponent with fire when she strikes. 







*OOC:*


Reaction: 86, Action: 09


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 19, 2018)

*Agressive Medderin*



Kwargrow said:


> Nalvis brandishes his axe and says, "Hostile it is."  He will charge the Medderin that threw the rock at him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


*Reaction Time*: Readiness + Impetus + Clarity + d100
*Nalvis*: 22 + 16 + 13 + 38 = 89
*Mekric*: 14 + 22 + 19 + 34 = 89
*Arbrine*: 20 + 15 + 21 + 86 = 142
*Rekyavik*: 22 + 14 + 17 + 10 = 63
*Renyaveer*: 18 + 24 + 15 + 97 = 154
*Quill*: 17 + 16 + 23 + 72 = 128
*Medderin*: 34 + 26 + 18 + 75 = 153






Having thrown the rocks which gave away their positions, the four Medderin brandish stone weapons and storm toward the linear position of the River Crew. The four are spread out like separate seed pods on a dandelion head.

Reacting at the instant the the Medderin are going to move, Veera begins to shuffle backward as she draws her bow to fire.








*OOC:*


*Speed of Action*: reaction - hindrance
*Renyaveer*: 154 - 200(bow) = -46
*Medderin*: 153 - 300(movement) = -147

*Projectile Assault*: Launch + Precision + Clarity + d100 +/- range
*Renyaveer*: 18 + 24 + 15 + 62 + 50(short) = 169

*Projectile Avoidance*: Preservation + Konokoro + d100 = 26 + 18 + 28 = 72
*Damage*: 169 - 72 = 97% * 10 = 10
Body: 10 - 10 = 0, incapacitated






        *GM:*  Before the Medderin who is charging her can close the distance, Renyaveer puts an arrow into an unprotected area of his abdomen, dropping him on his face.     
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 20
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 23
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

nothing at this time
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 19, 2018)

*Medderin, Arbrine, and Quill*









*OOC:*


*Reaction Time*: Readiness + Impetus + Clarity + d100
*Nalvis*: 22 + 16 + 13 + 38 = 89
*Mekric*: 14 + 22 + 19 + 34 = 89
*Arbrine*: 20 + 15 + 21 + 86 = 142
*Rekyavik*: 22 + 14 + 17 + 10 = 63
*Renyaveer*: -46
*Quill*: 17 + 16 + 23 + 72 = 128
*Medderin*: -147








Kwargrow said:


> Arbrine feels her temper spike at this unprovoked attack.  She will charge her best target, eager to use her new harnin knuckles and use Way to burn her opponent with fire when she strikes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arbrine circles toward the Medderin that is focused on Mekric and slips on a slick boulder.








*OOC:*


*Fall*: (distance in strides x 100 - Balance - Fury) * distance in strides = 100 - 18 - 22 = 60% * 1 = 1
Mind: 10 - 1 = 9, dazed






        *GM:*  Her shoulder hits the ground soundly and her temple rebounds off a smooth rock. She is very slightly dazed but not especially harmed.     
Quill moves toward the Medderin charging for Veera, only to see him fall. She launches her javelin at the Medderin moving toward Vik.








*OOC:*


*Speed of Action*: reaction - hindrance = 128 - 200 = -72

*Projectile Assault*: Launch + Precision + Clarity + d100 +/- range
*Quill*: 17 + 16 + 23 + 08, fumble






        *GM:*  Having to switch targets evidently had a pronounced effect on Quill's aim, for her javelin sails far wide of her intended target.     
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 20
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 23
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

nothing at this time
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 19, 2018)

*Medderin, Nalvis, Mekric, and Rekyavik*









*OOC:*


*Reaction Time*: Readiness + Impetus + Clarity + d100
*Nalvis*: 22 + 16 + 13 + 38 = 89
*Mekric*: 14 + 22 + 19 + 34 = 89
*Arbrine*: -158
*Rekyavik*: 22 + 14 + 17 + 10 = 63
*Renyaveer*: -46
*Quill*: -72
*Medderin*: -147








Kwargrow said:


> Nalvis brandishes his axe and says, "Hostile it is."  He will charge the Medderin that threw the rock at him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nalvis moves to close the distance between himself and his target just as his target is closing the distance himself.








*OOC:*


*Speed of Action*: reaction - hindrance
*Nalvis*: 89 - 300(movement) = -211






        *GM:*  Meeting in the middle, the Medderin proves quicker with his weapon, which happens to be a re-purposed deer antler.     








*OOC:*


*Physical Assault*: Attack + Precision + Fury + d100
*Medderin*: 34 + 26 + 18 + 82 = 160
*Nalvis*: 24 + 16 + 14 + 43 = 97

*Physical Defense*: Defend + Preservation + Konokoro + d100
*Nalvis*: 22 + 16 + 13 + 43 = 94
*Damage*: 160 - 94 = 66% * 7 = 5 - 3 = 2
Body: 10 - 2 = 8, hurt
*Medderin*: 160






        *GM:*  The Medderin swings low to avoid the shield of Nalvis and punctures his thigh, through his kilt, with a tine of his antler weapon. Nalvis is unable to connect with his return blow.     








*OOC:*


*Speed of Action*: 89 - 200 = -111






        *GM:*  Mekric is able to draw and fire at point blank range just before her opponent reaches her.     








*OOC:*


*Projectile Assault*: 14 + 22 + 19 + 96 + 32(luck) = 183 + 100(point blank) = 283
*Projectile Avoidance*: 26 + 18 + 35 = 79
*Damage*: 283 - 79 = 204 * 10 = 20
Body: 10 - 20 = -10, incapacitated
Mind: 10 - 10 = 0, unconscious






        *GM:*  The arrow flies from the bow with such force that it bores completely through its target. The Medderin falls, landing unconscious, the wound blubbering.     








*OOC:*


*Speed of Action*: 63 - 200 = -147






        *GM:*  Despite his advantage of reach, the Medderin is fast enough to close on Rekyavik and both swing at the same time.     








*OOC:*


*Physical Assault*: Attack + Precision + Fury + d100
*Rekyavik*: 22 + 14 + 17 + 82 = 135
*Medderin*: 34 + 26 + 18 + 52 = 130

*Physical Defense*: Defend + Preservation + Konokoro + d100
*Rekyavik*: 22 + 14 + 16 + 82 = 134
*Medderin*: 34 + 26 + 18 + 52 = 130
*Damage*: 135 = 130 = 05% * 20 = 1 - 4 = -3






        *GM:*  The Medderin misses Rekyavik with his attack, but then Vik's harpoon is blocked by the arm guard of the Medderin, which deflects the blow.     
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: hurt
Body: 10 - 2 = 8
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 20
*Abrine*: dazed
Mind: 10 - 1 = 9
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 23
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 4[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

nothing at this time
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 19, 2018)

*Medderin: 2nd Combat Sequence*

        *GM:*  Two seconds of time has passed.     








*OOC:*


*Reaction Time*: Readiness + Impetus + Clarity + d100
*Nalvis*: -11
*Mekric*: 89
*Arbrine*: 42
*Rekyavik*: 53
*Renyaveer*: 154
*Quill*: 128
*Medderin*: 53






The Medderin show no intention of changing their current mode of action.








*OOC:*


*Renyaveer* will react first, followed by *Quill*, then *Mekric*.






[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: hurt
Body: 10 - 2 = 8
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 20
*Abrine*: dazed
Mind: 10 - 1 = 9
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 23
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 4[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

nothing at this time
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 20, 2018)

Encouraged by her success, Mekric intends to choose her next best target and shoot the Medderin with her bow.







*OOC:*


roll: 94/ 72


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 20, 2018)

*Medderin, Renyaveer, Quill, and Mekric*









*OOC:*


*Reaction Time*: Readiness + Impetus + Clarity + d100
*Nalvis*: -11
*Mekric*: 89
*Arbrine*: 42
*Rekyavik*: 53
*Renyaveer*: 154
*Quill*: 128
*Medderin*: 53






Veera draws another arrow and swings her aim to the Medderin attacking Vik.








*OOC:*


*Speed of Action*: reaction - hindrance
*Renyaveer*: 154 - 200(bow) = -46
*Medderin*: 53 - 100(melee) = -47






        *GM:*  Renyaveer draws and fires a mere tic before the Medderin makes his next assault.     








*OOC:*


*Projectile Assault*: 18 + 24 + 15 + 27 + 50(short) - 50(engaged) = 84

*Projectile Avoidance*: 26 + 18 + 89 = 133

*Miss %*: 85






        *GM:*  With the natural movement of the bodies engaged in physical combat, Renyaveer misses her target. She also misses Rekyavik, fortunately.     
Disappointed with her terrible javelin launch, Quill decides to close on the Medderin engaged with Vik to see if she can knock the sense out of him.








*OOC:*


*Speed of Action*: reaction - hindrance
*Quill*: 128 - 300(movement) = -172
*Medderin*: -47
*Rekyavik*: 53 - 200(harpoon) = -147






        *GM:*  The Medderin and Rekyavik engage one another before Quill can reach them.     


Kwargrow said:


> Encouraged by her success, Mekric intends to choose her next best target and shoot the Medderin with her bow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


*Speed of Action*: reaction - hindrance
*Mekric*: 89 - 200(bow) = -111
*Medderin*: -47






        *GM:*  Mekric fires her arrow after the Medderin has initiated his second assault but before Nalvis can respond.     








*OOC:*


*Projectile Assault*: 14 + 22 + 19 + 94 + 72(luck) + 50(close) - 50(engaged) = 221

*Projectile Avoidance*: 26 + 18 + 17 = 61
*Damage*: 221 - 61 = 160% * 10 = 16
Body: 10 - 16 = -6, incapacitated
Mind: 10 - 6 = 4, conscious






        *GM:*  Mekric's arrow cripples the Medderin engaged with Nalvis, but not before he is able to swing the antler again.     
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: hurt
Body: 10 - 2 = 8
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 20
*Abrine*: dazed
Mind: 10 - 1 = 9
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 23
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 4[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

nothing at this time
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]








*OOC:*


Rekyavik and Arbrine will react next. There is an active opponent on Rekyavik. The opponent on Nalvis will fall before Nalvis can react.


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 23, 2018)

*Medderin and Rekyavik*









*OOC:*


*Reaction Time*: Readiness + Impetus + Clarity + d100
*Nalvis*: -11
*Mekric*: -111
*Arbrine*: 42
*Rekyavik*: -147
*Renyaveer*: -46
*Quill*: -172
*Medderin*: -47















*OOC:*


*Speed of Action*: reaction - hindrance
*Mekric*: 89 - 200(bow) = -111
*Medderin*: -47






The Medderin and Rekyavik both swing their weapons.








*OOC:*


*Physical Assault*: Attack + Precision + Fury + d100
*Medderin*: 34 + 26 + 18 + 22 = 100
*Rekyavik*: 22 + 14 + 17 + 84 = 137

*Physical Defense*: Defend + Preservation + Konokoro + d100
*Rekyavik*: 22 + 14 + 16 + 84 = 136
*Medderin*: 100
*Damage*: 136 - 100 = 36% * 20 = 7 - 5(deflect) = 2
Body: 10 - 2 = 8: hurt






        *GM:*  Though the Medderin swings first, Rekyavik is successful at defending against the blow, while effectively returning a strike of his own that cuts through the sheephide covering to cause some damage.     
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: hurt
Body: 10 - 2 = 8
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 20
*Abrine*: dazed
Mind: 10 - 1 = 9
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 23
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 4[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

nothing at this time
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]








*OOC:*


Arbrine will react next. There is an active opponent on Rekyavik. The opponent on Nalvis will fall before Nalvis can react.


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 24, 2018)

Arbrine intends to scramble to her feet and redeem her foul up by rushing at Vik's opponent and punching him down low so as to not interfere with the large man's attack.  She will manipulate way to electrocute the Medderin. 







*OOC:*


roll: 15


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 26, 2018)

*Arbrine and Bad Luck*









*OOC:*


*Reaction Time*: Readiness + Impetus + Clarity + d100
*Nalvis*: -11
*Mekric*: -111
*Arbrine*: 42
*Rekyavik*: -147
*Renyaveer*: -46
*Quill*: -172
*Medderin*: -47








Kwargrow said:


> Arbrine intends to scramble to her feet and redeem her foul up by rushing at Vik's opponent and punching him down low so as to not interfere with the large man's attack.  She will manipulate way to electrocute the Medderin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Before he falls and before Nalvis can swing or Arbrine can reach her target, the Medderin swings his antler weapon one last time.








*OOC:*


*Physical Assault*: Attack + Precision + Fury + d100
*Medderin*: 34 + 26 + 18 + 45 = 123

*Physical Defense*: Defend + preservation + Konokoro + d100 = 22 + 16 + 13 + 50 = 101
*Damage*: 123 - 101 = 22% * 7 = 2 - 20(shield), ineffective






The Medderins dying blow thunks into the new shield of Nalvis, breaking the lead tine of the antlered weapon.








*OOC:*


*Physical Assault*: 18 + 15 + 22 + 15 = 70

*Physical Defense*: 34 + 26 + 18 + 45 = 123






        *GM:*  In the regular course of combat movement, the Medderin engaged with Rekyavik manages to completely avoid the intended punch by Arbrine, causing her to be unable to affect him by manipulating Way.

Seeing in his periphery that, in the span of 4 seconds, all of his kin have fallen, the remaining Medderin prepares to run.     
Sensing the retreat, Vik seems obliged to allow him to flee.
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: hurt
Body: 10 - 2 = 8
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 20
*Abrine*: dazed
Mind: 10 - 1 = 9
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 23
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 4[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

nothing at this time
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 26, 2018)

The River Crew decide to let the Medderin run, but Arbrine yells at him, "Remember this next time you want to pick a fight with strangers."

Nalvis and Mekric look around to make sure there are no other threats.


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 27, 2018)

*The Last Medderin Runs*



Kwargrow said:


> The River Crew decide to let the Medderin run, but Arbrine yells at him, "Remember this next time you want to pick a fight with strangers."
> 
> Nalvis and Mekric look around to make sure there are no other threats.



As the last Medderin is allowed to flee, the River look about them to secure there immediate area from any possible additional threats. Finding none, they see that of the three Medderin who were shot, one is unconscious, but all three are incapacitated, being unable to move or speak. They can only blink their eyes.

Two of the fallen Medderin are female. One is male. They are all dressed in a loin cloth, arm guards and shin guards, all made of pighide still containing fur. There weapons are rudimentary of stone or bone.
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: hurt
Body: 10 - 2 = 8
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 20
*Abrine*: dazed
Mind: 10 - 1 = 9
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 23
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 4[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

nothing at this time
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 28, 2018)

Nalvis will search the Medderin for anything useful while Mekric covers him with her bow.  Arbrine will search the area around the battle site, including where the ambush came from.


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 3, 2018)

*Fallen Medderin*



Kwargrow said:


> Nalvis will search the Medderin for anything useful while Mekric covers him with her bow.  Arbrine will search the area around the battle site, including where the ambush came from.



Veera decides to help Nalvis search the Medderin, while Vik and Quill help Arbrine scour the area. Veera offers, "I think it would be more charitable to end these severely injured foes rather than leave them in this state for animals to find."

        *GM:*  The weapons and garments look less than desirable. It is not likely they could be traded or of personal use. Nalvis and Renyaveer do discover several carried items of interest: one set of boar's teeth, one set of calling bird tail feathers, a lump of coal, one songbird skull, one small ram horn, and one set of running bird tail feathers.

The others discover the remains of where the Medderin must have been going to make a camp, but there is nothing there, other than evidence of some effort to make the camp.     
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: hurt
Body: 10 - 2 = 8
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 20
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 23
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 4[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

nothing at this time
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Dec 6, 2018)

Nalvis looks around the area, taking in the flow of the river and proposes, "Perhaps we should go ahead and return to the Marsh village. Veera has suggested that we could benefit from a new boat instead of this procured one.  Let's do that now."

Thinking of the Medderin, Mekric says, "I don't understand why people would attack someone just for a chance meeting on their path.  Such reckless violence has obviously gotten their people nowhere in life."

Arbrine nods and goes along with the group.


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 7, 2018)

*Returning to the Marsh Village*



Kwargrow said:


> Nalvis looks around the area, taking in the flow of the river and proposes, "Perhaps we should go ahead and return to the Marsh village. Veera has suggested that we could benefit from a new boat instead of this procured one.  Let's do that now."



Vik nods. "Okay. It is not as if we have pressure on our time. I think it is a good idea. Veera knows more of navigation. I was always a harpooner."



			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Thinking of the Medderin, Mekric says, "I don't understand why people would attack someone just for a chance meeting on their path.  Such reckless violence has obviously gotten their people nowhere in life."



Veera comments. "It is as if the tribe has developed physically but not emotionally. They are like giant toddlers, throwing violent tantrums and trying to take what they want from others."

        *GM:*  What would have taken the River Crew 8 days to travel upstream, only takes them 4 when riding the current. The residents of the Spiofthest village wave as the crew sails by. Three days later, the Marshland villagers are seen out and about fishing as the crew arrives. Most of those locals greet the crew, as well, though the Hebrian people are not as demonstrative as the Spiofthest.

After a brief discussion, the villagers agree to trade the crew's current vessel for the manufacture of another based on Renyaveer's design, especially after the gift of the other boats retrieved from the malevolent soldiers. It will take a week's time to properly complete the vessel and fit it with the dual, cargo outriggers. The sail from the former vessel is repurposed to the new one to save time.

In the interim, the crew is invited to participate in not only collecting reeds but in the actual manufacture of the boat. Since the Hebrian idea is that full dedication to a single task breeds disinterest and thereby mistakes, a certain portion of the day is dedicated to the boat while the rest is dedicated to hunting, fishing, and gathering, all of which the crew is invited to participate in.     
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 20
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 23
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 4[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

nothing at this time
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Dec 10, 2018)

Nalvis, Mekric, and Arbrine all help with the boat construction, wanting to know more about the process.  When not doing that they will also work on their home, adding little touches to make it theirs.  All three will help with hunting, but Arbrine refuses to take part in fishing.  She practices her stalking instead.  Nalvis also speaks to any of the villagers that know about combat techniques and tries to improve his own fighting style.


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 10, 2018)

*Gathering Reeds*



Kwargrow said:


> Nalvis, Mekric, and Arbrine all help with the boat construction, wanting to know more about the process.  When not doing that they will also work on their home, adding little touches to make it theirs.  All three will help with hunting, but Arbrine refuses to take part in fishing.  She practices her stalking instead.  Nalvis also speaks to any of the villagers that know about combat techniques and tries to improve his own fighting style.



        *GM:*  It is necessary to travel across the river to collect the reeds used to manufacture the Hebrian style of boat. The reeds are selected of particular lengths and thicknesses. They are cut, then soaked in the river for a day before being tied together in bundles about as thick as a person's leg and allowed to dry, As the reed bundles dry, they shrinks in volume, causing the need for them to be constantly tightened. Once the drying process is complete, the shaped bundles are lashes together to make the boat. The bundles are much stronger than any of the River Crew would have imagined. Single, large, reeds, about the size of a person's arm, are used to make the crossbeams that attach the outriggers and the mast for the sail.

During the first day of collecting, the crew moves in it own direction away from the others. This is advised so the barren pockets are not created in the reed field. Hearing the movement of people up in front of them and thinking that some of the Hebrians must be closing in on their locations, the River Crew pushes forward through the growth to find that it is a clan of unknown people, cleaning a medium sized lizard.

The people are average sized Aedamans similar in coloration to the Hebrians but with a redder tint to their skin, their bodies decorated with designs stained into the flesh from various dyes. They are dressed in skins and carry rudimentary weaponry made of bone or stone. Their bodies are also decorated with trinkets made from various bones, feathers, and stones. They look up from their game and stand to move a bit apart as the River Crew comes into view.     
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 20
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 23
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 4[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

nothing at this time
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Dec 11, 2018)

The River Crew smiles and waves.  Mekric says to Veera, "We seem to be the best at social interactions.  Why don't we try and speak to these people.  The others will watch our backs."  Mekric will hand her bow to Nalvis and venture towards the hunting party.

Nalvis and Arbrine will stay alert, keeping their eyes on their surroundings.


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 12, 2018)

*Facing the Kinamin*



Kwargrow said:


> The River Crew smiles and waves.  Mekric says to Veera, "We seem to be the best at social interactions.  Why don't we try and speak to these people.  The others will watch our backs."  Mekric will hand her bow to Nalvis and venture towards the hunting party.
> 
> Nalvis and Arbrine will stay alert, keeping their eyes on their surroundings.



*Veera* agrees, but shoulders her bow instead of handing it off, as she proceeds forward with Mekric. Vik moves a little to his right to maintain a line of sight around the girls. Quill scans the area to see if there are any outliers.

        *GM:*  At the approach of Mekric and Renyaveer, the Kinamin stand from their kill, scanning over the River Crew, and move in obvious defensive postures. One of the females barks a command in completely unintelligible words and waves her left hand like shooing away a fly. As she does, her hand glows with an eerie red light.

Seeing the obvious beauty of the two girls, one of the men says something to the female, and then he and another male, with vulgar expression upon their faces, take a step toward the girls. With the number of each party being equal. The Kinamin show signs of caution in their movement, despite their suggestive intentions.     
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 20
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 23
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 4[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

nothing at this time
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Dec 12, 2018)

When Mekric sees the reaction of the Kinamin group she pauses and lets out a sigh.  "I hoped they would be reasonable enough to speak with," she remarks to Veera.  She holds her up her hands and waves in a 'nevermind' kind of way before backing away from this potential threat.

Nalvis strings and nocks Mekric's arrow in the same way he has seen his sister do.  He does not know if he can hit anything with it, but he doubts the Kinamin will know that.

Arbrine sees the vulgar expression on the men's faces and takes a few steps forward, manipulating Way to let electricity play over her fingers.  "You like light shows, bitch?" she asks rhetorically.

If the hunting group does not turn hostile then the River Crew will move on.  They will go to the people of the Marsh village and warn them about the other tribe in the area.


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 15, 2018)

*Lip Smacking Good Time or In Poor Taste*



Kwargrow said:


> When Mekric sees the reaction of the Kinamin group she pauses and lets out a sigh.  "I hoped they would be reasonable enough to speak with," she remarks to Veera.  She holds her up her hands and waves in a 'nevermind' kind of way before backing away from this potential threat.



        *GM:*  Having no ability to understand her words, one of the men makes kissing faces at the red head as darkness enshrouds both of his hands.     


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Nalvis strings and nocks Mekric's arrow in the same way he has seen his sister do.  He does not know if he can hit anything with it, but he doubts the Kinamin will know that.



Vik hefts his harpoon and takes a step forward giving an imposing look to the smaller men.



			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Arbrine sees the vulgar expression on the men's faces and takes a few steps forward, manipulating Way to let electricity play over her fingers.  "You like light shows, bitch?" she asks rhetorically.



At the display of the ability to manipulate Way, like Arbrine, Quill facilitates her own display, pulling off a reed cap and causing it to burst into flame before dropping it to the muddy earth.
        *GM:*  The Kinamin stare wide-eyed at the return displays, mumbling to themselves and involuntarily backing away. The two vulgar men no longer seem so interested, and the group gestures as if to offer their recent kill as a peace offering. The Kinamin begin to fade back into the reeds, obviously not peaceable but intelligent enough to recognize that they are overmatched.


----------



## Kwargrow (Dec 16, 2018)

The river crew will pass on the lizard and move on.


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 19, 2018)

*Building Boats and Relations*



Kwargrow said:


> Nalvis, Mekric, and Arbrine all help with the boat construction, wanting to know more about the process.



        *GM:*  After the encounter with the Kinamin, nothing else of note occurs during the time spent building the River Crew's new craft. The Marshland Villagers are grateful and astounded by the warning. The Kinamin are known by reputation but none has ever before been encountered. They consider themselves fortunate that River Crew caused them to leave.     


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> When not doing that they will also work on their home, adding little touches to make it theirs.



        *GM:*  Not much can be added, yet, as the crew is just beginning its journey, but the little things matter and personalizations start to take form.     


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> All three will help with hunting, but Arbrine refuses to take part in fishing.  She practices her stalking instead.



*Quill* finds it a bit odd that Arbrine does not want to fish; but since she does not, Quill stays with her, hoping to match the practiced skill.


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Nalvis also speaks to any of the villagers that know about combat techniques and tries to improve his own fighting style.



        *GM:*  Mitsune, who is apparently the constable for the Marshland Village, refuses to work with any of the River Crew, though he is the town's most competent combatant. Many of the others do not share his prejudice and will spar, making sure that Mitsune is unaware of the practices.     
        *GM:*  During one of the week's hunting trips, the River Crew, working on their own, happen upon a pod of blue lacquered beetles feeding on the remains of some long dead animal. The beetles are observed in a small hollow some 7 paces from where the crew is moving atop the adjacent hillock. They appear to be about the size of a person's torso. The shells are known to be of value and usable in making armor.     

​[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 20
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 23
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 4[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

nothing at this time
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Dec 22, 2018)

The River Crew are not bothered by Mitsune's dislike of them, but they do not antagonize the man since they don't want to cause trouble in their new home.  They will consult with Aikiku to make sure the man's distrust of them does not turn into open hostility.

Mekric will confide to Quill, Vik, and Veera that as a small child Arbrine had her foot caught in a torn fishing net and was dragged under the water by a large fish.  She almost drowned before she could pull her foot free and it caused an aversion to fishing and nets.

After a quick discussion the River Crew will engage the beetles to collect their shells.


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 27, 2018)

*This and That*



Kwargrow said:


> The River Crew are not bothered by Mitsune's dislike of them, but they do not antagonize the man since they don't want to cause trouble in their new home.  They will consult with Aikiku to make sure the man's distrust of them does not turn into open hostility.



Aikiku gives a dismissive sigh when discussing Mitsune. "He makes a good constable. He rigidly follows orders and shows no partiality. He is a generally surly individual and, perhaps harbors some prejudice. Whatever his feelings may be, he can be trusted to always do as he should. He often looks at children with the same disdain as offered to you."

She laughs. "Perhaps he has forgotten what it was to be a child and it makes him bitter."



			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> ... After a quick discussion the River Crew will engage the beetles to collect their shells.











*OOC:*


These not being such a common type of insect, the characters will need reaction and action dice rolls.


----------



## Kwargrow (Dec 28, 2018)

Nalvis: Reaction: 93/ 39 (lol) Nalvis will charge the beetles, attacking the first one he comes to [Action roll: 17]

Mekric: Reaction: 30. Mekric will use her bow to shoot the beetles for target practice, choosing beetles not close to Nalvis and Arbrine. [Action: 74]

Arbrine: Reaction: 90/ 37. Arbrine will follow her brother and attack any beetle that is close enough that is not the beetle Nalvis is attacking. [Action: 59]


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 2, 2019)

Kwargrow said:


> Nalvis will charge the beetles, attacking the first one he comes to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Vik* will charge to attack the beetles moving to the opposite side of the pod as Nalvis.







*OOC:*


Reaction 93/56 Action 88





*Veera* will fire her bow at any available target.







*OOC:*


Reaction 20 Action 36





*Quill* will follow Vik, kicking at the beetles, manipulating Mechanical Way to simultaneously thump them with sound.







*OOC:*


Reaction 12 Action 100/47






        *GM:*  GM TIP: Arbrine can manipulate Way through a sling stone to affect a target at a distance. She can also manipulate Way while punching with her knuckles.     








*OOC:*


*Reaction Time*: Readiness + Athletic + Clarity + d100 - Armor Hindrance
*Nalvis*: 22 + 16 + 13 + 93 + 39 = 183 - 130 = 53
*Mekric*: 14 + 22 + 19 + 30 = 85 - 70 = 15
*Arbrine*: 20 + 15 + 21 + 90 + 37 = 183 - 70 = 113
*Rekyavik*: 22 + 14 + 17 + 93 + 56 = 202 - 50 = 152
*Renyaveer*: 18 + 24 + 15 + 20 = 77 - 80 = -3
*Quill*: 17 + 16 + 23 + 12 = 68 - 70 = -2
*Beetle*: 23 + 18 + 0 + 43 = 83

*Speed of Action*: Reaction - Hindrance
*Rekyavik*: 152 - 200 = -48
*Arbrine*: 113 - 50(knuckles) = 63
*Nalvis*: 53 - 100(axe) = -47
*Mekric*: 15 - 200(bow) = -185
*Beetle*: 83 - 50(movement) = 33
*Quill*: -2 - 100(Way) = -102
*Renyaveer*: -3 - 200(bow) = -203

*Physical Assault*: Attack + Athletic + Fury + d100
*Arbrine*: 18 + 15 + 22 + 59 = 114
*Nalvis*: 24 + 16 + 14 + 17 = 71
*Beetle*: 27 + 18 + 0 + 61 = 106
*Rekyavik*: 22 + 14 + 17 + 88 = 141
*Quill*: 17 + 16 + 23 + 100 + 47 = 203

*Physical Defense*: Defend + Obscurative + Konokoro + d100
*Nalvis*: 22 + 16 + 13 + 17 = 68
*Damage*: 106 - 68 = 38% * 4 = 2 - 6(deflect): ineffective
Boots: 20 - 2 = 18
*BeetleA*: 23 + 18 + 0 + 61 = 102
*Damage*: 114 - 102 = 12% * 5 = 1 - 10(chitin): ineffective
*Rekyavik*: 22 + 14 + 16 + 88 = 140: dodged
*Rekyavik*: 140 - 100 = 40
*Damage*: 106 - 40 = 66% * 4 = 3 - 10(boots), ineffective
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17
*BeetleVik*: 141 - 102 = 39% * 20 = 8 - 10(chitin): ineffective
*BeetleQ*: 203 - 102 = 101% * 2 = 2 - 10(chitin): ineffective
*Arbrine*: 20 + 15 + 20 + 59 = 104, dodged
*Arbrine*: 104 - 100 = 4
*Damage*: 106 - 4 = 102% * 4 = 4 - 6(boots), ineffective
Boots: 20 - 4 = 16
*Quill*: 17 + 16 + 22 + 147 > 106, dodged

*Paranormal Assault*: (Effectiveness - Resistance)% * Damage
[sblock=Thump]Range: Touch
Damage: 10 
Effectiveness:


Essence + Confluence +
Mind + Knowledge + Will +
Collegiate + d100
By actively manipulating Way, this causes a rapid expansion of air creating a loud thump in the target's ears which can inflict stunning damage (loss of Mind). This task is not designed to kill. The target will only be rendered unconscious no matter how far below zero Mind is reduced.
*Resist Thump*:


Conditioning (Combat Task) +
Fury (Collegiate Task) + d100
.[/sblock]*Quill*: 39 + 100 + 47 = 186
*BeetleA*: 27 + 61 = 88
*Damage*: 186 - 88 = 98% * 10 = 10
Body: 3 - 10 = -7, incapacitated
Mind: 4 - 7 = -3, dead

*Projectile Assault*: launch + athletic + clarity + d100 +/- range
*Mekric*: 14 + 22 + 19 + 74 = 129 + 50(short) = 179
*Renyaveer*: 18 + 24 + 15 + 36 = 93 + 50(short) = 143

*Projectile Avoidance*: preservation + konokoro + d100
*BeetleM*: 18 + 0 + 61 = 79
*Damage*: 179 - 79 = 100% * 10 = 10 - 10(chitin), ineffective
*BeetleVeera*: 143 - 79 = 64% * 10 = 6 - 10(chitin), ineffective






        *GM:*  Nalvis aims poorly missing the beetle as it moves. The feisty insect latches onto the calf of Nalvis but its mandibles are unable to penetrate his sheepskin boots. Arbrine races around her brother to his right and punches one of the beetles with her Harnin Knuckles. The blow deflects from the carapace, causing no harm. Rekyavik, taking the left flank, swings his big harpoon like a halberd, hitting one of the beetles and knocking it aside, but the blow does not penetrate its lacquered carapace. Two beetles come after Rekyavik. One he avoids. The other latches onto his woolly sheephide boots but cannot penetrate them. Quill kicks at a beetle, which causes it no harm, but a sonic thump erupts at the instant of contact. The sound vibrates through the insect, destroying its insides. Two beetles take aggression toward Arbrine. The first ineffectively attacking but the second clamps onto her leg; though like the others, its mandibles cannot penetrate her boots. Mekric and Renyaveer both find targets but their arrows bounce away harmlessly.      
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
Boots: 20 - 2 = 18
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 20
*Abrine*: full health
*Rekyavik*: full health
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 23
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 4[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

nothing at this time
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]








*OOC:*


*Arbrine* reacts next.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jan 7, 2019)

Realizing she missed an opportunity to make use of her paranormal talent, Arbrine will try to connect with her fist again, this time manipulating Way as she does to Heat her target, hoping to boil it in it's shell.







*OOC:*


Roll: 44


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 10, 2019)

*Arbrine and Lacquered Beetles*



Kwargrow said:


> Realizing she missed an opportunity to make use of her paranormal talent, Arbrine will try to connect with her fist again, this time manipulating Way as she does to Heat her target, hoping to boil it in it's shell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


*Speed of Action*: Reaction - Hindrance
*Rekyavik*: -48
*Arbrine*: 63 - 100(Way) = -37
*Nalvis*: -47
*Mekric*: -185
*Beetle*: 83 - 50(movement) = 33 - 50(movement) = -17
*Quill*: -102
*Renyaveer*: -203






        *GM:*  The pod of beetles reacts before any of the River Crew can make a subsequent action, spraying the air with noxious fumes. Everyone who had closed is affected by the toxin.     








*OOC:*


*Lulling Toxin*: 40(effectivenes) + 61(d100) = 101
*Nalvis*: 24(conditioning) + 13(clarity) + 17(d100) = 54
*Damage*: 101 - 54 = 47% * 20 = 9
Persona: 5 - 9 = -4, Mind: 10 - 4 = 6, slowed
*Arbrine*: 19 + 21 + 57 = 97
*Damage*: 101 - 97 = 4% * 20 = 1
Persona: 3 - 1 = 2
*Rekyavik*: 23 + 17 + 25 = 65
*Damage*: 101 - 65 = 36% * 20 = 7
Persona: 2 - 7 = -5, Mind: 10 - 5 = 5, slowed
*Quill*: 17 + 23 + 48 = 88
*Damage*: 101 - 88 = 13% * 20 = 3
Persona: 4 - 3 = 1

*Physical Assault*: Attack + Athletic + Fury + d100
*Arbrine*: 18 + 15 + 22 + 44 = 99
*Beetle*: 27 + 18 + 0 + 61 = 106

*Physical Defense*: Defend + Obscurative + Konokoro + d100
*Arbrine*: 20 + 15 + 20 + 44 = 99
*Damage*: 106 - 99 = 7% * 4, ineffective
*BeetleA*: 23 + 18 + 0 + 61 = 102, dodged

*Paranormal Assault*: (Effectiveness - Resistance)% * Damage
[sblock=Heat]Range: Touch
Damage: 10
Effectiveness:

Essence + Confluence +
Mind + Knowledge + Will +
Collegiate + d100
By actively manipulating Way, this causes the intended target to heat unnaturally, thereby causing harm (loss of Body). This can also be used to start a fire if applied to naturally flammable substances. If Body is reduced below 1, the target is incapacitated and further damage is deducted from Mind. If Mind is reduced below 1 and the target is a nominal creature, it dies. If Mind is reduced below 1 and the target is a sentient being, it loses consciousness and further damage is deducted from Essence. If Essence is reduced below 1, the target dies.
*Resist Heat*:

Conditioning (Combat Task) +
Fury (Collegiate Task) + d100
.[/sblock]
*Arbrine*: 37 + 44 = 81
*Beetle*: 27(conditioning) + 0(fury) + 61(d100) = 88






        *GM:*  The visible noxious cloud rapidly gathers around Nalvis, Arbrine, Rekyavik, and Quill, but only Nalvis and Rekyavik are negatively effected, being slowed in cognitive function. The beetle that Arbrine hopes to hit and heat just manages to avoid being hit; however when it attempts to attack her, she is still able to manipulate Thermal Way. Unfortunately, the beetle happens to resist being affected.      
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: slowed
Persona: 5 - 9 = -4, Mind: 10 - 4 = 6
Boots: 20 - 2 = 18
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 19
*Abrine*: full health
Persona: 3 - 1 = 2
Boots: 20 - 4 = 16
*Rekyavik*: slowed
Persona: 2 - 7 = -5, Mind: 10 - 5 = 5
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 22
*Quill*: full health
Persona: 4 - 3 = 1
javelins: 4[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

nothing at this time
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]








*OOC:*


*Beetle Data*:
5 Beetles: Full Health
1 Beetle: Dead














*OOC:*


*Arbrine* is able to act again before anyone else.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jan 10, 2019)

Since heat did not work Arbrine will try to Shock the beetle. [Roll: 34]


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 11, 2019)

*Arbrine and the Lacquered Beetles*

        *GM:*  1 second of time has passed since melee was initiated.     


Kwargrow said:


> Since heat did not work Arbrine will try to Shock the beetle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


*Speed of Action*: Reaction - Hindrance
*Rekyavik*: 52 - 50(slowed) = 2
*Arbrine*: 63 - 100(Way) = -37
*Nalvis*: 53 - 40(slowed) = 13
*Mekric*: -85
*Beetle*: 83 - 50(movement) = 33
*Quill*: -2
*Renyaveer*: -103

*Physical Assault*: Attack + Athletic + Fury + d100
*Beetle*: 27 + 18 + 0 + 35 = 80
*Arbrine*: 18 + 15 + 22 + 34 = 89

*Physical Defense*: Defend + Obscurative + Konokoro + d100
*Arbrine*: 20 + 15 + 20 + 34 = 89, dodged
*BeetleA*: 23 + 18 + 0 + 35 = 76
*Damage*: 89 - 76 = 13% * 5 = 1 - 10(soak), ineffective

*Paranormal Assault*: (Effectiveness - Resistance)% * Damage
[sblock=Shock]Range: Touch
Damage: 10
Effectiveness:

Essence + Adhesion +
Mind + Knowledge + Will +
Collegiate + d100
By actively manipulating Way, this generates an electric discharge which can cause physical damage (loss of Body) to a touched target. If Body is reduced below 1, the target is incapacitated and further damage is deducted from Mind. If Mind is reduced below 1 and the target is a nominal creature, it dies. If Mind is reduced below 1 and the target is a sentient being, it loses consciousness and further damage is deducted from Essence. If Essence is reduced below zero, the target dies.
*Resist Shock*:

Conditioning (Combat Task) +
Fury (Collegiate Task) + d100
.[/sblock]
*Arbrine*: 35 + 34 = 69
*Beetle*: 27(conditioning) + 0(fury) + 35(d100) = 62
*Damage*: 69 - 62 = 7% * 10 = 1
Body: 3 - 1 = 2






        *GM:*  After three assaults, Arbrine either has a better feel for the behavior of the aggressive beetle or it is slowing in its attack. She is able to avoid its attack while making contact of her own with her harnin knuckles. The blow is ineffective, but she is able to cause a minor shock in the process.      
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: slowed
Persona: 5 - 9 = -4, Mind: 10 - 4 = 6
Boots: 20 - 2 = 18
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 19
*Abrine*: full health
Persona: 3 - 1 = 2
Boots: 20 - 4 = 16
*Rekyavik*: slowed
Persona: 2 - 7 = -5, Mind: 10 - 5 = 5
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 22
*Quill*: full health
Persona: 4 - 3 = 1
javelins: 4[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

nothing at this time
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]








*OOC:*


*Beetle Data*:
4 Beetles: Full Health
1 Beetle: Dead
BeetleA: Body: 3 - 1 = 2














*OOC:*


*Nalvis* is able to act next.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jan 12, 2019)

Shaking his head to clear it of the noxious fumes, Nalvis swings hard with his axe at the beetle [Roll: 34]


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 18, 2019)

*Nalvis and the Beetles*



Kwargrow said:


> Shaking his head to clear it of the noxious fumes, Nalvis swings hard with his axe at the beetle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vik, like Nalvis, tries to clear his head of the noxious fumes while he chokes up on his harpoon to swing it like a pendulum at his attacking beetle.

Having previously succeeding with the manipulation of mechanical Way, Quill will continue to use the same tactic when engaging a second beetle.








*OOC:*


*Speed of Action*: Reaction - Hindrance
*Rekyavik*: 2 - 100 = -98
*Arbrine*: -37
*Nalvis*: 13 - 100 = -87
*Mekric*: -85
*Beetle*: 83 - 50(movement) = 33
*Quill*: -2 - 100(Way) = -102
*Renyaveer*: -103

*Physical Assault*: Attack + Athletic + Fury + d100
*Beetle*: 27 + 18 + 0 + 89 = 134
*Nalvis*: 24 + 16 + 14 + 34 = 88
*Rekyavik*: 22 + 14 + 17 + 90 + 77 = 220
*Quill*: 17 + 16 + 23 + 81 = 137

*Physical Defense*: Defend + Obscurative + Konokoro + d100
*Nalvis*: 22 + 16 + 13 + 34 = 85
*Damage*: 134 - 85 = 49% * 4 = 2 - 6(boots), ineffective
*Rekyavik*: 22 + 14 + 16 + 90 + 77 = 219, dodged
*Quill*: 17 + 16 + 22 + 81 = 136
*BeetleN*: 23 + 18 + 0 + 89 = 130, defended
*BeetleVik*: 23 + 18 + 0 + 89 = 130
*Damage*: 220 - 130 = 90% * 20 = 18 - 10(deflect) = 8
Body: 3 - 8 = -5, incapacitated
Mind: 2 - 5 = -3, dead

*Paranormal Assault*: (effectiveness - resistance)% * damage
*Quill*: 39 + 81 = 120
*Beetle*: 27 + 89 = 116






        *GM:*  Perhaps the fumes were causing a greater effect upon Nalvis than he anticipated. The beetle bites at him again before he can initiate is next attack, but his boots, again, protect him from the bite. Nalvis is unable to formulate a successful attack. With a considerable stroke of luck, Rekyavik is able to dodge his beetle as he swing down with his harpoon, cracking open the hard carapace and killing the insect.

Despite her previous success, Quill is unable to hurt the second beetle she engages, though it is, also, unable to hurt her.      
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: slowed
Persona: 5 - 9 = -4, Mind: 10 - 4 = 6
Boots: 20 - 2 - 2 = 16
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 19
*Abrine*: full health
Persona: 3 - 1 = 2
Boots: 20 - 4 = 16
*Rekyavik*: slowed
Persona: 2 - 7 = -5, Mind: 10 - 5 = 5
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 22
*Quill*: full health
Persona: 4 - 3 = 1
javelins: 4[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

nothing at this time
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]








*OOC:*


*Beetle Data*:
3 Beetles: Full Health
2 Beetles: Dead
BeetleA: Body: 3 - 1 = 2














*OOC:*


*Arbrine* is able to act, again.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jan 24, 2019)

Arbrine will strike at another full health beetle, using shock to attack it as well.  [Roll: 66]


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 25, 2019)

*Lacquered Beetles and Arbrine*



Kwargrow said:


> Arbrine will strike at another full health beetle, using shock to attack it as well.  [Roll: 66]











*OOC:*


*Speed of Action*: Reaction - Hindrance
*Rekyavik*: -98
*Arbrine*: -37 - 100(Way) = -137
*Nalvis*: -87
*Mekric*: -85
*Beetle*: 33 - 50(movement) = -27
*Quill*: -2 - 100(Way) = -102
*Renyaveer*: -103

*Physical Assault*: Attack + Athletic + Fury + d100
*Beetle*: 27 + 18 + 0 + 89 = 134
*Arbrine*: 18 + 15 + 22 + 66 = 121

*Physical Defense*: Defend + Obscurative + Konokoro + d100
*Arbrine*: 20 + 15 + 20 + 66 = 121
*Damage*: 134 - 121 = 13% * 3 = ineffective
*Beetle*: 23 + 18 + 0 + 89 = 130

*Paranormal Assault*: (effectiveness - resistance)% * damage
*Arbrine*: 35 + 66 = 101
*Beetle*: 27 + 89 = 116






        *GM:*  The faster Beetle makes a fruitless attempt to attack Arbrine while the hurt beetle begins to flee. Arbrine is unable to make contact with the beetle on her own, but when it makes contact, she is still able to attempt to shock it. Unfortunately, the beetle is unaffected by the shock.      
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: slowed
Persona: 5 - 9 = -4, Mind: 10 - 4 = 6
Boots: 20 - 2 - 2 = 16
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 19
*Abrine*: full health
Persona: 3 - 1 = 2
Boots: 20 - 4 = 16
*Rekyavik*: slowed
Persona: 2 - 7 = -5, Mind: 10 - 5 = 5
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 22
*Quill*: full health
Persona: 4 - 3 = 1
javelins: 4[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

nothing at this time
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]








*OOC:*


*Beetle Data*:
3 Beetles: Full Health
2 Beetles: Dead
BeetleA: hurt, running
Body: 3 - 1 = 2














*OOC:*


*Mekric* is able to act.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jan 26, 2019)

Mekric will not waste her arrows on the hard beetle shells.  She will run forward to touch one of the uninjured beetles and Heat it.







*OOC:*


Roll:  90/07


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 26, 2019)

*Mekric and Lacquered Beetles*



Kwargrow said:


> Mekric will not waste her arrows on the hard beetle shells.  She will run forward to touch one of the uninjured beetles and Heat it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


*Speed of Action*: Reaction - Hindrance
*Rekyavik*: -98
*Arbrine*: -137
*Nalvis*: -87
*Mekric*: -85 - 100(Way) = -185
*Beetle*: 33 - 50(movement) = -27
*Quill*: -102
*Renyaveer*: -103

*Physical Assault*: Attack + Athletic + Fury + d100
*Beetle*: 27 + 18 + 0 + 89 = 134
*Mekric*: 14 + 22 + 19 + 97 = 152

*Physical Defense*: Defend + Obscurative + Konokoro + d100
*Mekric*: 14 + 22 + 18 + 97 = 151
*Beetle*: 23 + 18 + 0 + 89 = 130

*Paranormal Assault*: (effectiveness - resistance)% * damage
*Mekric*: 40 + 97 = 137
*Beetle*: 27 + 89 = 116
*Damage*: 137 - 116 = 21% * 10 = 2
Body: 3 - 2 = 1, hurt






        *GM:*  As she draws near, one of the beetles makes attempt to attack Mekric, unsuccessfully. Mekric is able to make contact with the beetle and heat it, causing some bodily damage.      
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: slowed
Persona: 5 - 9 = -4, Mind: 10 - 4 = 6
Boots: 20 - 2 - 2 = 16
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 19
*Abrine*: full health
Persona: 3 - 1 = 2
Boots: 20 - 4 = 16
*Rekyavik*: slowed
Persona: 2 - 7 = -5, Mind: 10 - 5 = 5
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 22
*Quill*: full health
Persona: 4 - 3 = 1
javelins: 4[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

nothing at this time
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]








*OOC:*


*Beetle Data*:
3 Beetles: Full Health
2 Beetles: Dead
BeetleA: hurt, running
Body: 3 - 1 = 2
BeetleM: hurt
Body: 3 - 2 = 1














*OOC:*


*Nalvis* acts next.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jan 28, 2019)

Undeterred, Nalvis intends to swing again with his axe, hoping to remove the head of the beetle. [Roll: 14]


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 30, 2019)

Kwargrow said:


> Undeterred, *Nalvis* intends to swing again with his axe, hoping to remove the head of the beetle. [Roll: 14]



*Vik* tries to sweep his harpoon at a beetle while *Quill* attempts to kick another one, while manipulating Chemical Way, and *Veera* fires another arrow.
[sblock=Game Mechanics]
*Speed of Action*: Reaction - Hindrance
*Rekyavik*: -98 -100 = -198
*Arbrine*: -137
*Nalvis*: -87 - 100 = -187
*Mekric*: -185
*Beetle*: 33 - 50 = -*27* - 50 = -*77* - 50 = -*127* - 50 = -177
*Quill*: -102 - 100 = -202
*Renyaveer*: -103 - 200 = -303

*Physical Assault*: Attack + Athletic + Fury + d100
*Beetle*: 27 + 18 + 0 + 50, 10, 90, 83 = 95, 55, 135, 128
*Nalvis*: 24 + 16 + 14 + 14 = 68
*Rekyavik*: 22 + 14 + 17 + 83 = 136
*Quill*: 17 + 16 + 23 + 83 = 139

*Physical Defense*: Defend + Obscurative + Konokoro + d100
*Beetle*: 23 + 18 + 0 + 50 = 91
*Nalvis*: 22 + 16 + 13 + 14, 50, 50, 50 = 65, 101, 101, 101
*Damage*: 95 - 65 = 30% * 3 = 1 - 6(deflect), ineffective
135 - 101 = 34% * 3 = 1 - 6, ineffective
128 - 101 = 27% * 3 = 1 - 6, ineffective
Boots: 16 - 3 = 13
*Rekyavik*: 22 + 14 + 16 + 83, 90, 10, 50 = 135, 142, 62, 102
135 - 62 = 73% * 3 = 2 - 10, ineffective
128 - 102 = 26% * 3 = 1 - 10, ineffective
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17
*Quill*: 17 + 16 + 22 + 83, 90, 10, 50 = 138, 145, 65, 105
135 - 65 = 70% * 3 = 2 - 6, ineffective
128 - 105 = 23% * 3 = 1 - 6, ineffective
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17

*Projectile Assault*: Launch + Precision + Clarity + d100 +/- range
*Renyaveer*: 18 + 24 + 15 + 83 = 140 + 100(PB) = 240

*Projectile Avoidance*: Preservation + Konokoro + d100 + shield
*Beetle*: 18 + 0 + 50 = 68
*Damage*: 240 - 68 = 172% * 10 = 17 - 10(deflect) = 7
Body: 3 - 7 = -4
Mind: 4 - 4 = 0, dead

*Paranormal Assault*: (effectiveness - resistance)% * damage
*Quill*: 39 + 83 = 122
*Beetle*: 27 + 50 = 77
*Damage*: 122 - 77 = 45% * 10 = 5
Body: 3 - 5 = -2, incapacitated[/sblock]
        *GM:*  The remaining functional beetles attack several times in between the reactions of the River Crew, but the small vermin are only able to nip at the people's boots. Nalvis and Vik are unable to harm either of the beetles that attacked them, but Quill manages to kick one. The kick is ineffective but then the insects begins to burn on the inside as its bodily fluids ionize. Renyaveer, at point blank range, bores an arrow through another. There are three remaining functional beetles. The one that had attacked Arbrine has fled far enough to escape. The other two begin to flee.      
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: slowed
Persona: 5 - 9 = -4, Mind: 10 - 4 = 6
Boots: 20 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 13
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 19
*Abrine*: full health
Persona: 3 - 1 = 2
Boots: 20 - 4 = 16
*Rekyavik*: slowed
Persona: 2 - 7 = -5, Mind: 10 - 5 = 5
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 22
*Quill*: full health
Persona: 4 - 3 = 1
javelins: 4
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

nothing at this time
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]








*OOC:*


*Beetle Data*:
1 Beetles: Full Health, running
3 Beetles: Dead
Beetle: incapacitated
Body: 3 - 5 = -2
BeetleA: hurt, fled
Body: 3 - 1 = 2
BeetleM: hurt, running
Body: 3 - 2 = 1














*OOC:*


*Arbrine* can react again if she wishes to continue combat. She will be able to attack, either the beetle on Nalvis or the one on Rekyavik.


----------



## Kwargrow (Feb 1, 2019)

Arbrine will attack the beetle on Nalvis, seeking to knock it away from him.  [Roll: 96/60]


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 3, 2019)

*Arbrine and Aggressive Beetles*



Kwargrow said:


> Arbrine will attack the beetle on Nalvis, seeking to knock it away from him.  [Roll: 96/60]



[sblock=Game Mechanics]*Physical Assault*: Attack + Athletic + Fury + d100
*Arbrine*: 18 + 15 + 22 + 96 + 60 = 212

*Physical Defense*: Defend + Obscurative + Konokoro + d100
*Beetle*: 23 + 18 + 0 + 65 = 106
*Damage*: 212 - 106 = 106% * 5 = 5 - 10(deflect), ineffective[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Arbrine smacks the beetle nearest Nalvis as it turns to depart. She hits the insect, hard, but not hard enough to crack it protective chitin. The beetle bowls over, then rights itself. It shuffles away a stride; then with the other one that are still functional, takes to flight, abandoning their food and their threat. There are three dead beetles and one incapacitated remaining at the feet of the River Crew.      
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: slowed
Persona: 5 - 9 = -4, Mind: 10 - 4 = 6
Boots: 20 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 13
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 19
*Abrine*: full health
Persona: 3 - 1 = 2
Boots: 20 - 4 = 16
*Rekyavik*: slowed
Persona: 2 - 7 = -5, Mind: 10 - 5 = 5
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 22
*Quill*: full health
Persona: 4 - 3 = 1
javelins: 4
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

nothing at this time
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Feb 4, 2019)

The River Crew will finish off the incapacitated beetle, collect the carapaces, and search the area.


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 8, 2019)

Kwargrow said:


> The River Crew will finish off the incapacitated beetle, collect the carapaces, and search the area.



A well placed whack finishes the incapacitated beetle. The ended battle leaves 4 collectible pairs of elytrum. Circumnavigating the area reveals nothing else of interest.

​







*OOC:*


This is a good indication of the vessel's design, but it is large enough for six people.






The new boat for the river is finished in the allotted time. Renyaveer's design is streamlined and efficient. The vessels proves easy to sail and easy to paddle, riding high in the water and being very buoyant. Not only will the central portion hold the crew and some supplies, the outriggers are wide enough to easily accommodate a standing person. The design is also light enough the the six members of the River Crew can physically carry it. The sail from the old boat was also repurposed to function better with the new boat design.

The Marshland villagers are impressed with the design and pleased with their own work. Discussions are held about making more for their own use. For the River Crew, now better prepared for travel, adventure awaits.

​
        *GM:*  The two main option previously discussed included the branches of the river north and south of the Spiofthest' Village. Egress by boat for the southern branch halted at a small falls, but travel seemed easy to pursue farther by foot. The northern branch winds between tight cliff facings and negates wind for sailing. The new boat design should allow the River Crew to paddle upstream, if they so choose.     
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: slowed
Persona: 5 - 9 = -4, Mind: 10 - 4 = 6
Boots: 20 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 13
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 19
*Abrine*: full health
Persona: 3 - 1 = 2
Boots: 20 - 4 = 16
*Rekyavik*: slowed
Persona: 2 - 7 = -5, Mind: 10 - 5 = 5
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 22
*Quill*: full health
Persona: 4 - 3 = 1
javelins: 4
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

Lacquered Beetle Carapaces: 4
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Feb 12, 2019)

After discussions the River Crew decide to take the northern route, paddling when they need to.  When they find good places to stop for rest, Nalvis will search for minerals and ores, Mekrick and Arbrine will hunt.


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 12, 2019)

*Exploring the Ravine Branch*



Kwargrow said:


> After discussions the River Crew decide to take the northern route, paddling when they need to.  When they find good places to stop for rest, Nalvis will search for minerals and ores, Mekrick and Arbrine will hunt.



The River Crew sails back toward the Spiofthest Village from The Marshland Village. The new boat clips along at a much faster pace than the previous vessel. The crew turns toward the narrow opening of the Ravine Branch, furling the sail and switching to paddles as it becomes necessary.
​
The narrowness of the cliff walls forces the crew to resort to manual travel. They are also forced to drop anchor when needing rest, as there is no suitable harbor. Fish, however, are plentiful in the narrow divide, making food plentiful. After 3 days of travel in this manner, which includes sleeping while the boat is anchored, a staircase falls cuts into the ravine from the right bank providing a much needed stop and excursion.
​
There is still no place to beach the vessel, but it is not difficult to exit directly onto the climbable falls, tying the vessel to secure it. Rekyaviks decides to accompany Nalvis in his search for usable minerals and ores. Renyaveer and Quill take the opposite side of the falls from Mekric and Arbrine in order to search for game.
[sblock=Prospecting]*Nalvis*: 16 (mercantile) + 13 (konokoro) + 50 = 79
*Rekyavik*: 14 + 16 + 28 = 58[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Sticking to the shallow stream that cuts into the Ravine Branch by way of a staircase falls, Nalvis and Rekyavik are able to locate a single piece of slate, 1 Bloodstone, and an ingot of tin.     
[sblock=Hunting]*Mekric*: 22 (mercantile) + 19 (empathy) + 50 = 91
*Arbrine*: 15 + 21 + 50 = 86
*Renyaveer*: 24 + 15 + 89 = 128
*Quill*: 16 + 23 + 26 = 65[/sblock]
        *GM:*  This area is obviously not frequented by people. In fact, no sign of other people is discovered in the short jaunt to locate food. The girls mostly locate harvester birds, but Mekric and Renyaveer are each able to bag a varmint.     
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
Boots: 20 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 13
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 19
*Abrine*: full health
Boots: 20 - 4 = 16
*Rekyavik*: full health
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 22
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 4
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

Lacquered Beetle Carapaces: 4
*Minerals*:

Slate: 1 rock: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 1 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]








*OOC:*


After the period of rest, the River Crew needs to decide if it will continue to explore the small stream or return to paddling up the Ravine Branch.


----------



## Kwargrow (Feb 23, 2019)

The group decides to scout around the area to look for anything interesting.  Mekric will look for useful plants. [roll: 60]

Nalvis and Arbrine will look for minerals and metals. [Nalvis roll: 29, Arbrine roll: 57]


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 4, 2019)

*Up the Down Staircase*



Kwargrow said:


> The group decides to scout around the area to look for anything interesting.  Mekric will look for useful plants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vik and Quill will accompany Mekric, looking for game while she looks for herbs.
[sblock=Active Search]Mercantile + Clarity + d100
*Mekric*: 22 + 19 + 60 = 101
*Rekyavik*: 14 + 17 + 65 = 96
*Quill*: 16 + 23 + 55 = 94[/sblock]
        *GM:*  After climbing of the staggered falls, everyone finds that the stream spreads over a flattened area before continuing to climb farther inland, upstream. The main riverbed of the flattened area averages knee deep with a gravelly bottom. The water reaching out into the surrounding at this time of year has created a saturated bowl.

Mekric, Rekyavik, and Quill decide to take the right side, moving out of sight but keeping within voice contact of the others. A stand of hawthorns has populated the flooded area, but all the fruit has long since fallen. While they slowly scour the area, Mekric collects an entire basket of edible leaves. Rekyavik spears a lizard about the size of his leg, while Quill is able to skewer several fish fish her javelins.

The wetted area dries as the three move farther east and the hawthorns are replaced with aspen. Veering northward as they walk, the three meet back at the next rise in the stream without having located anything of note.     


Kwargrow said:


> Nalvis and Arbrine will look for minerals and metals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Veera will accompany Nalvis and Arbrine. she will hunt for game and keep a lookout while the other two search for stones and ore.
[sblock=Active Search]*Nalvis*: 16 + 13 + 29 = 58
*Renyaveer*: 24 + 15 + 62 = 101
*Arbrine*: 15 + 21 + 57 = 93[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Nalvis, Renyaveer, and Arbrine decide to take the the left side, agreeing to circle around to meet at the next rise in the stream if nothing of interest presents itself. Being a mountainous area, Rocky outcroppings and strewn boulders are scattered everywhere, even about the flat. During the first hour, Nalvis is only able to find a single piece of functional slate, while Arbrine locates a piece of heartstone and an ingot of iron.

Aspen and beech dominate the western side of the flattened stretch of stream and Renyaveer is able to shoot one muskrat, one rabbit, and one squirrel. Arcing northward as they walk, the three meet back with the others at the predetermined place and time without having found anything of note.

The stream proves to make the easiest path for moving farther into the heights and the River Crew climbs a little farther before breaking for lunch.     
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
Boots: 20 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 13
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 19
*Abrine*: full health
Boots: 20 - 4 = 16
*Rekyavik*: full health
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 22
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 4
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

Lacquered Beetle Carapaces: 4
*Minerals*:

Slate: 2 pieces: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 2 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]








*OOC:*


To explore further the crew has the option to continue following the stream, northward, or to pick through the more difficult traverse of going east or west.


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 16, 2019)

Nalvis, Mekric, and Arbrine seem to have all become discouraged at the lack of findings in their exploration. Vik, Veera, and Quill lend encouragement and the Ricer Crew decides to push upward to further explore the small stream as it winds through the mountains. The small stream is only a shallow trickle at most points, barely ankle deep. The area is bursting with a myriad of flora and fauna. There is no shortage of sustenance to be gathered.

The next day, due to the particularity of the topography and a beaver dam, the group comes upon an unknown and unreported, small lake. The lake is mostly wooded on the downslope edge and bordered by cliff on the upslope side. From the top of the beaver dam, the water seems dark and mysterious, though it clears father away from the collected vegetation.

Dragonflies and Butterflies flit about the water's surface, occasionally to be devoured by some lurking fish. Waterfowl paddle about and other various animals are observed. There is no definitive path about the small the lake, but there is a discernible game trail. Some type of predatory of piscivorous diving birds launch themselves from the cliffs to dive into the water.
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
Boots: 20 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 13
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 19
*Abrine*: full health
Boots: 20 - 4 = 16
*Rekyavik*: full health
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 22
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 4
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

Lacquered Beetle Carapaces: 4
*Minerals*:

Slate: 2 pieces: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 2 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Mar 18, 2019)

The River Crew will camp by the lake, taking time to do some fishing.  They will continue to search for useful plants. [roll: 40]  At night around the fire Nalvis says, "I thought there would be more to explore out here.  This would be nice, but I keep thinking about the soldiers that attacked the villages.  What if the city sends out more?  I would like to head back to the village and try to move closer to Eastaboga.  We might not be able to enter the city, but there might be more we can do along the way."


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 18, 2019)

*Return to Marshland Village*









*OOC:*


All characters receive 5 developmental points.








Kwargrow said:


> The River Crew will camp by the lake...



This Mystic Vale looks pristine in its natural state. Perhaps no other people have been here, at least not in a very long time. If any do come, they must be of a mind to leave no trace of their presence. Maybe this would be a place to return at some future date.

​
Returning to the Marshland Village, the River Crew discusses plans with Aikiku with regard to their concerns for the well-being of the various villages of the area due to the newly developing threat from Eastaboga. In the midst of the discussion Aikiku realizes that the River Crew is integrating itself with the village residents and offering services viable to the future of all the River People.

"I did not discuss much of the daily affairs of the town in any of our previous conversations. I think it is time that I change that omission. You have not only integrated yourselves with our village but you present a unique ability to be the harbingers of commerce within the entire river system."

"We used to have some occasional trade with the Norikadian people from out on the Rocky Coast. They would bring meat and goods from the collected sea creatures in exchange for textiles and various goods of wood. Sadly we have lost all of these people but the two of your crew. Additionally passage would require that the vessels sail upstream from the mouth of the river which opens at the northern edge of Eastaboga. Thanks to their change in demeanor, this is not likely possible."

"With the Spoiofthest Village, we trade raw animal materials and textiles for leather goods. You all seem to have a greater talent and skill for collecting animals and could significantly contribute to this venture, carrying our textiles as you deliver your skins."

"With the Orngaddrin Village, we trade textiles for metal goods. The Orngaddrin mine their own ore, of course, but they gladly accept minerals and ores when we are able to acquire any."

"For our own part, we collect cane and reeds from across the river. We rotate our pattern through the marsh so to not create voids in the growth, insuring future collections. This is mundane labor and I am not suggesting that you should participate. Occasionally our gatherers encounter hostile animals or people beyond their ability to rectify. When this happens, I would like to call upon you to investigate the situation."

"In all of these things, we cannot hire your services. I am hoping that you will choose to aid us in such venture out of a sense of duty to your new community."
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
Boots: 20 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 13
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 19
*Abrine*: full health
Boots: 20 - 4 = 16
*Rekyavik*: full health
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 22
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 4
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

Lacquered Beetle Carapaces: 4
*Minerals*:

Slate: 2 pieces: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 2 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Mar 25, 2019)

Mekric nods and says, "We can sustain ourselves with what we find and we will ask to see what can be traded.  Do you have any materials you wish for us to take to one of the villages?"

Nalvis will inquire with the village fighters to see if it would be a good idea to construct a watch tower on the river to give advance warning of any more attacks from Eastaboga.

Arbrine says, "I wish to visit the Orngaddrin again."


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 27, 2019)

*OOC:*


All characters receive 5 developmental points.








Kwargrow said:


> Mekric nods and says, "We can sustain ourselves with what we find, and we will ask to see what can be traded.  Do you have any materials you wish for us to take to one of the villages?"



Aikiku responds. "Not yet. From our own supply, we make sisal fabric from the smaller reed variety that we collect in the marsh. The best fiber comes from the young and new growth that appears in the early part of the year. It is the latter part of the year when we divide our supply and delivery it to our neighboring villages."



			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Nalvis will inquire with the village fighters to see if it would be a good idea to construct a watch tower on the river to give advance warning of any more attacks from Eastaboga.



The village men readily agree with the assessment of Nalvis and begin to discuss the necessary materials and the best location. During one of these discussions Mitsune comes into the middle of the group and stands before Nalvis. He looks at him directly with no expression upon his face. He speaks with no emotion in his voice. "This is a good plan. We have never before had a need. We shall call it Nalvis Tower."

Ne nods again, then walk away. The village men stare, agape at his departure. One of the men says, "That is the friendliest thing I have ever heard him say. You have impressed him."



			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Arbrine says, "I wish to visit the Orngaddrin again."



Vik adds, "That sounds good. As I recall Mekric was having the catapulters devise her a bow weapon for our boat."

Veera joins the dialogue. "We do not have any ore to trade, yet, but they may have some trouble afield with their own mining for which they could use our help."

When it would normally take 8 days to reach the Orngaddrin village, it only takes 4 in the River Crew's new sailing vessel. The villagers express joy at the return and greet the crew warmly. The Catapulters have finished their manufacture of the turret-mounted ballista. It loaded using a detached lever. Mekric readily takes to its function and realizes that it is too heavy to be functional without its mounting pole. Rekyavik looks at the pole and informs Mekric that they can add holding brackets at sever locations on the boat.

The village elders explain their gratitude at the offer of looking after the safety of the mining crews and convey that three crews are currently working and there is the occasional threat from beasts or indigenous peoples. No runner has returned to report an immediate threat. The River Crew is shown the three paths for the normal routes and welcomed to transverse them to speak with the miners, themselves.

[sblock=Spiofthest Village]"With the Spoiofthest Village, we trade raw animal materials and textiles for leather goods."[/sblock]
[sblock=Orngaddrin Village]"With the Orngaddrin Village, we trade textiles for metal goods. The Orngaddrin mine their own ore, of course, but they gladly accept minerals and ores when we are able to acquire any."[/sblock]
[sblock=Marshland Village]"For our own part, we collect cane and reeds from across the river. Occasionally our gatherers encounter hostile animals or people beyond their ability to rectify."[/sblock]
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
Boots: 20 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 13
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 19
*Abrine*: full health
Boots: 20 - 4 = 16
*Rekyavik*: full health
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 22
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 4
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

Lacquered Beetle Carapaces: 4
*Minerals*:

Slate: 2 pieces: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 2 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Apr 2, 2019)

The River crew discuss a plan and decide to follow the mining routes and speak with the Orngaddrin miners.  Perhaps they can find some ore along the way.
Mineralogy: Nalvis: 92, 33; Mekric: 22; Arbrine: 16


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 5, 2019)

*Mining Interference*









*OOC:*


All characters receive 5 developmental points.






[sblock=Spiofthest Village]"With the Spoiofthest Village, we trade raw animal materials and textiles for leather goods."[/sblock]
[sblock=Orngaddrin Village]"With the Orngaddrin Village, we trade textiles for metal goods. The Orngaddrin mine their own ore, of course, but they gladly accept minerals and ores when we are able to acquire any."[/sblock]
[sblock=Marshland Village]"For our own part, we collect cane and reeds from across the river. Occasionally our gatherers encounter hostile animals or people beyond their ability to rectify."[/sblock]


Kwargrow said:


> The River crew discuss a plan and decide to follow the mining routes and speak with the Orngaddrin miners.  Perhaps they can find some ore along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Orngaddrin elders discuss that the high mine crew has mentioned the feeling of being watched. Nothing has occurred, yet, but the miners cannot shake the feeling. "It is likely Deviard, hoping to poach the yield. They are a dangerous nuisance, but rarely encountered directly. The other possibility would be a Yeti. I sincerely hope that is not the case."  

Vik scratches his head and asks, "What is a Yeti?"

The elder's eyes widen. "It is probably a good thing that you do not know. Yeti live high in the mountains, normally above the snow line. They are like the ice bears that roam the northern tundra, but they can stand and walk almost like a person, though they tend to lope sideways. They have whitish gray fur which makes them hard to see. When they decide to adopt an area they viciously kill anything they deem to be competition for game."

Veera thanks the man for his information and the catapulters for the ballista. She looks over the weapon with Mekric, admiring its function.

The path to the high mine departs from the northwest corner of the village and climbs continually upward. The walk is only a few hours and provides several spectacular views of the lower valleys. The mine itself is above the tree line.

[sblock=Prospecting]Mercantile + Analysis + d100
*Nalvis*: 16 + 13 + 92 + 33 = 154
*Mekric*: 22 + 18 + 22 = 62
*Arbrine*: 15 + 20 + 16 = 51
*Rekyavik*: 14 + 16 + 48 = 78
*Renyaveer*: 24 + 15 + 25 = 64
*Quill*: 16 + 22 + 80 = 118[/sblock]
During the climb, a bit of luck leads Nalvis to locate a rock of zinc, that yields 8 ingots. Mekric and Renyaveer each find a single ingot of zinc. Rekyavik finds a single ingot of tin. Quill, also, locates a rock of zinc, but hers only yields 6 ingots. Nothing mineable is located.

The miners greet the River Crew in a friendly manner. The foreman says that some tools have gone missing from the night before. He laughs at the elder's fear of a Yeti, explaining that with the missing tools, the culprits are definitely people. He shows the crew where he thinks they have been approaching and evidence of tracks are soon discovered. It appears that the thieves approached from a lower elevation around the bend from the mine.

[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
Boots: 20 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 13
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 19
*Abrine*: full health
Boots: 20 - 4 = 16
*Rekyavik*: full health
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 22
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 4
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

Lacquered Beetle Carapaces: 4
*Minerals*:

Slate: 2 pieces: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 2 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Apr 5, 2019)

Mekric brushes her hair out of her eyes and says, "If someone is taking tools then they must have some use for them.  Perhaps we can convince them to trade something for the tools instead of stealing."

Nalvis casually rests his hand on his axe and adds, "We can try to convince them, but this time I'm staying by your side."

Arbrine laughs and says, "They'll probably fight anyway, but i like your stubborn style, Mek."

The River crew will follow the trail to see what they find.


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 11, 2019)

*Down in the Aspen Valley*









*OOC:*


All characters receive 5 developmental points.






[sblock=Spiofthest Village]"With the Spoiofthest Village, we trade raw animal materials and textiles for leather goods."[/sblock]
[sblock=Orngaddrin Village]"With the Orngaddrin Village, we trade textiles for metal goods. The Orngaddrin mine their own ore, of course, but they gladly accept minerals and ores when we are able to acquire any."[/sblock]
[sblock=Marshland Village]"For our own part, we collect cane and reeds from across the river. Occasionally our gatherers encounter hostile animals or people beyond their ability to rectify."[/sblock]


Kwargrow said:


> Mekric brushes her hair out of her eyes and says, "If someone is taking tools then they must have some use for them.  Perhaps we can convince them to trade something for the tools instead of stealing."
> 
> Nalvis casually rests his hand on his axe and adds, "We can try to convince them, but this time I'm staying by your side."
> 
> ...



Veera thumbs the ends of her bow, absentmindedly checking the string. "Since the culprits are skulking, unseen, to take tool while avoiding contact with the Orngaddrin, I cannot see them as being interested in fair trade, but I will back your play should the option present itself."

Vik cracks his knuckles. "I hate thievery. I am with Arbrine. I hope they fight."

Quill swishes her mouth from side to side and moves to stand near Arbrine. She shrugs her shoulders but says nothing.

Though the path has been used by people, it is little more than a regular game trail, for prints of sheep or goats are as frequently seen as those of people. The River Crew descends into the valley and soon the peak is obscured from view by the growth of trees. The path becomes even more evident to follow in the slightly softer soil. More paths of game animals cross the one being currently followed.

Late into the afternoon, voices are heard from further ahead. Moving off the definitive trail and easing through the trees, the crew sees a small camp. There is some game roasting over the coals of a tended campfire. Men and women mill about the camp doing much of nothing. The people are of a short to an average height and stocky builds, defining them as Mhytres. They have charcoal gray skin and pitch black hair. The men are heavily bearded. The are all clothed in rudimentary hide tunics. They speak a definitive language rather than simply make guttural noises, but it is an unknown tongue.

[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
Boots: 20 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 13
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 19
*Abrine*: full health
Boots: 20 - 4 = 16
*Rekyavik*: full health
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 22
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 4
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

Lacquered Beetle Carapaces: 4
*Minerals*:

Slate: 2 pieces: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 2 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Apr 16, 2019)

Mekric steps into view of the Mhytres and throws a hammer at the ground near the people.  She demands in a loud voice, "Now give me something for it!"  She attempts to Negotiate and will use Way to project her voice. [ Roll:  11]

Nalvis stays close to Mekric, hands on his axe.

Arbrine will take a flank position and attempt to hide and will use Way to alter the shadows to help her hide. [ Roll: 72]


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 18, 2019)

*Useless Parlay*









*OOC:*


All characters receive 5 developmental points.






[sblock=Spiofthest Village]"With the Spoiofthest Village, we trade raw animal materials and textiles for leather goods."[/sblock]
[sblock=Orngaddrin Village]"With the Orngaddrin Village, we trade textiles for metal goods. The Orngaddrin mine their own ore, of course, but they gladly accept minerals and ores when we are able to acquire any."[/sblock]
[sblock=Marshland Village]"For our own part, we collect cane and reeds from across the river. Occasionally our gatherers encounter hostile animals or people beyond their ability to rectify."[/sblock]


Kwargrow said:


> Mekric steps into view of the Mhytres and throws a hammer at the ground near the people.  She demands in a loud voice, "Now give me something for it!"  She attempts to Negotiate and will use Way to project her voice. [Roll:  11]



        *GM:*  Mekric finds that by slight manipulation of mechanical Way, she could amplify her voice to the point of being painful; but instead, she simply makes it loud. The other members of the River Crew are thankful to be behind her and not in front. Her attempt at negotiation fails to have any desired effect. Not only do the unfamiliar Mhytres not respond to the words, they seem amused at the projected volume.     


Kwargrow said:


> Arbrine will take a flank position and attempt to hide and will use Way to alter the shadows to help her hide. [ Roll: 72]



[sblock=Obscure]Obscurative (15) + Bend Light (37) + d100 (72) = 124[/sblock]
Vik decides to move with Arbrine using his size and obviousness to distract from her concealment. He holds his harpoon at ready but not in an attack position. Veera stay where she is with an arrow knocked to her bow. She says nothing but eyes any movement of the others. Quill takes no action at this time.

All the Mhytres stand and face the River Crew. The man in the center smiles in a vulpine manner. "sze'p truukk kibi'r la'ny." He laughs at the hammer and pokes it with a toe. He draws a miner's pick into his right hand and makes his hand holding it glow with an eerie light. "most meg fogunk olni."

        *GM:*  There are 4 men and 4 women. All arm themselves with similar weapons and prepare to attack.     








*OOC:*


Make reaction rolls and state initial action.






[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
Boots: 20 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 13
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 19
*Abrine*: full health
Boots: 20 - 4 = 16
*Rekyavik*: full health
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 22
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 4
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

Lacquered Beetle Carapaces: 4
*Minerals*:

Slate: 2 pieces: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 2 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Apr 20, 2019)

Nalvis Reaction: 61,  Nalvis intends to stand between the Mhytres and Mekric.  As soon as an enemy is in melee range he will strike with his axe: Attack Roll: 100, 91

Mekric: 04, Mekric intends to shoot at the tribals with her bow.  Roll: 77

Arbrine: 72, From her hidden position Arbrine will charge in, attacking the first hostile she comes to and if she connects she will Heat her opponent.  Roll: 26


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 20, 2019)

*Fighting Deviards*









*OOC:*


All characters receive 5 developmental points.






[sblock=Spiofthest Village]"With the Spoiofthest Village, we trade raw animal materials and textiles for leather goods."[/sblock]
[sblock=Orngaddrin Village]"With the Orngaddrin Village, we trade textiles for metal goods. The Orngaddrin mine their own ore, of course, but they gladly accept minerals and ores when we are able to acquire any."[/sblock]
[sblock=Marshland Village]"For our own part, we collect cane and reeds from across the river. Occasionally our gatherers encounter hostile animals or people beyond their ability to rectify."[/sblock]
[sblock=Current Encounter]There are 4 men and 4 women. All arm themselves with similar weapons and prepare to attack.[/sblock]


Kwargrow said:


> Nalvis Reaction: 61,  Attack Roll: 100, 91
> 
> Mekric: 04,  Roll: 77
> 
> Arbrine: 72, Attack Roll: 26



[sblock=Reaction Time]Readiness + Athletic + Clarity + d100
*Nalvis*: 24 + 16 + 16 + 61 = 117
*Mekric*: 16 + 22 + 21 + 7 = 66
*Arbrine*: 22 + 15 + 23 + 72 = 132
*Rekyavik*: 24 + 14 + 19 + 59 = 116
*Renyaveer*: 18 + 25 + 16 + 76 = 135
*Quill*: 17 + 17 + 24 + 81 = 139
*Deviards*: 30 + 20 + 40 + 24 = 114[/sblock]
Vik charges forward intending to bring his harpoon to bear. Veera stands her ground, drawing an arrow to release it. Quill lifts a reed javelin to launch it. Despite arming themselves, none of the Deviards move to engage. They mumble and begin to curl their left arms and rolling them out, pointing their fingers at different members of the River Crew.

[sblock=Speed of Action]*Nalvis*: 130(armor) - 18(strength) + 100(axe) - 117 = 95
*Mekric*: 70(armor) - 12(strength) + 200(bow) - 66 = 192
*Arbrine*: 70(armor) - 14(strength) + 100(way) - 132 = 24
*Rekyavik*: 50(armor) - 16(strength) + 200(spear) - 116 = 118
*Renyaveer*: 80(armor) - 14(strength) + 200(bow) - 135 = 131
*Quill*: 70(armor) - 14(strength) + 100(javelin) - 139 = 17
*Deviards*: 27(armor) - 15(strength) + 100(way) - 114 = -2[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Before any of the River Crew can complete an action, each of the Deviards completes his odd gesture. As they do, everyone except Arbrine feel a surge of electric shock     
[sblock=Paranormal Assault]*Deviards*: 25(Bending) + 40(Shock) + 49(d100) = 114
*Nalvis*: 25(Conditioning) + 17(Fury) + 100(d100) + 91(luck) > 114
*Mekric*: 19 + 21 + 77 > 114
*Rekyavik*: 25 + 19 + 30 = 74
*Damage*: 114 - 74 = 40% * 10 = 4 x 2 = 8
Body: 10 - 8 = 2, injured
*Renyaveer*: 19 + 15 + 49 = 83
*Damage*: 114 - 83 = 31% * 10 = 3
Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt
*Quill*: 17 + 24 + 91 + 63 > 114[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Though all can feel the jolt, only Norikadians seem to be affected, Rekyavik seems to have been jolted twice.     
[sblock=Projectile Assault]17(readiness) + 17(athletic) + 24(clarity) + 91(d100) + 63(luck) + 50(range) = 262
*Deviard1*: 20(obscure) + 30(analysis) + 49(d100) = 99
*Damage*: 262 - 99 = 163% * 10 = 16 - 6 = 10
Body: 10 - 10 = 0, incapacitated[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Ignoring the tingling sensation, Quill launches her javelin at her nearest enemy. The thin blade on the end of the reed stabs through the sheephide tunic and bores significantly into the body cavity, rendering the foe incapacitated.     


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> From her hidden position Arbrine will charge in, attacking the first hostile she comes to and if she connects she will Heat her opponent.



[sblock=Physical Assault]20(aggression) + 15(athletic) + 24(fury) + 26(d100) + 127(stealth) = 212
*Deviard2*: 30(readiness) + 20(obscure) + 30(analysis) + 49(d100) + 20(perceive) = 149
*Damage*: 212 - 149 = 63% * 5 = 3 - 3(soak) = 0[/sblock]
[sblock=Paranormal Assault]17(bending) + 24(heat) + 50(d100) = 91
*Deviard2*: 30(conditioning) + 40(fury) + 49(d100) > 91[/sblock]
        *GM:*  The Deviard is caught completely unaware when Arbrine emerges and punches him, but her blow is soaked by the sheephide tunic and he resists the paranormal attempt to heat him.     


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Nalvis intends to stand between the Mhytres and Mekric. As soon as an enemy is in melee range he will strike with his axe.



[sblock=Physical Assault]26(aggression) + 16(athletic) + 17(fury) + 100(d100) + 91(luck) = 250
*Deviard3*: 30(readiness) + 20(obscure) + 30(analysis) + 49(d100) = 129
*Damage*: 250 - 129 = 121% * 20 = 24 - 6(deflect) = 18
Body: 10 - 18 = -8, incapacitated[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Seeing that the Deviard do not need to close to melee to attack, Nalvis closes the distance, himself, swinging a mighty blow with his axe that cleaves heavily into his foe, causing him to fall to the ground incapacitated.

Before the remaining members can act, the Deviards attack a second time. One physically assaults Nalvis and the one Arbrine attacked physically assaults her. The others, again, manipulate the Way Lines to cause electric shock.     
[sblock=Physical Assault]30(aggression) + 20(athletic) + 40(fury) + 54(d100) = 144
*Nalvis*: 24(readiness) + 16(obscure) + 17(analysis) + 50(d100) = 107
*Damage*: 144 - 107 = 37% * 8 = 3
Mind: 10 - 3 = 7, dazed
*Arbrine*: 22 + 15 + 22 + 50 = 109
*Damage*: 144 - 109 = 35% * 8 = 3
Mind: 10 - 3 = 7, dazed[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Nalvis, whose attacker avoids his shield, and Arbrine, who is no longer hidden, are both dazed by a blow from an ocrin pick.     
[sblock=Paranormal Assault]25(bending) + 40(shock) + 54(d100) = 119
*Mekric*: 19(conditioning) + 21(fury) + 50(d100) = 90
*Damage*: 119 - 90 = 29% * 10 = 3
Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt
*Rekyavik*: 25 + 19 + 98 + 59 > 119
*Renyaveer*: 19 + 15 + 55 = 89
*Damage*: 119 - 89 = 30% * 10 = 3
Body: 10 - 3 = 7 - 3 = 4, hurt
*Quill*: 17 + 24 + 63 = 114
*Damage*: 119 - 114 = 05% * 10 = 1
Body: 10 - 1 = 9, hurt[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Rekyavik is able to resist the second shock, but the others are mildly hurt.     
[sblock=Physical Assault]24(aggression) + 14(athletic) + 19(fury) + 50(d100) = 107
*Deviard4*: 30(defend) + 20(obscure) + 30(analysis) + 50(d100) > 107[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Perhaps due to his accruing injuries, perhaps bad luck, but Rehyavik is unable to connect with his harpoon.     
[sblock=Projectile Assault]18(readiness) + 25(athletic) + 16(clarity) + 50(d100) + 50(range) = 159
*Deviard5*: 20(obscure) + 30(analysis) + 50(d100) = 100
*Damage*: 159 - 100 = 59% * 10 = 6 - 6, ineffective[/sblock]
        *GM:*  The aim of Renyaveer is not quite true enough. Her arrow hangs in the sheephide tunic of her target, causing no harm.     


			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Mekric intends to shoot at the tribals with her bow.



[sblock=Projectile Assault]
18(readiness) + 25(athletic) + 16(clarity) + 77(d100) + 50(range) = 186
*Deviard6*: 20 + 30 + 50 = 100
*Damage*: 186 - 100 = 86% * 10 = 9 - 6(deflect) = 3[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Mekric fares better. She plant an arrow in her opponent, albeit only causes some hurt.     
[sblock=Character Data]*Nalvis*: full health
Boots: 20 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 13
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 19
*Abrine*: full health
Boots: 20 - 4 = 16
*Rekyavik*: full health
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 22
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 4
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17[/sblock]
[sblock=Group Inventory]*Animals*:

Lacquered Beetle Carapaces: 4
*Minerals*:

Slate: 2 pieces: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 2 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.[/sblock]








*OOC:*


The Deviards appear content to continue combat.


----------



## Kwargrow (Apr 24, 2019)

Nalvis intends to move to his next opponent and strikes again with his axe.  Reaction: 35, action rolls: 87, 95+47, 77

Mekrick intends to shoot again with her bow. Reaction: 06, action rolls: 88, 37, 09

Arbrine intends to punch and Heat again. Reaction: 93+25, action roll: 91+47, 46, 55

        *GM:*  GM Note:
Reaction rolls are only needed, once, when initiating combat.


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 26, 2019)

*Fighting Deviards, cont.*









*OOC:*


All characters receive 5 developmental points.








Spoiler: Spiofthest Village



"With the Spoiofthest Village, we trade raw animal materials and textiles for leather goods."





Spoiler: Orngaddrin Village



"With the Orngaddrin Village, we trade textiles for metal goods. The Orngaddrin mine their own ore, of course, but they gladly accept minerals and ores when we are able to acquire any."





Spoiler: Marshland Village



"For our own part, we collect cane and reeds from across the river. Occasionally our gatherers encounter hostile animals or people beyond their ability to rectify."





Spoiler: Current Encounter



There are 4 men and 4 women.
*Deviard1*: Body: 10 - 10 = 0, incapacitated
*Deviard3*: Body: 10 - 18 = -8, incapacitated





Kwargrow said:


> Nalvis intends to move to his next opponent and strikes again with his axe.  action rolls: 87, 95+47, 77
> 
> Mekrick intends to shoot again with her bow. action rolls: 88, 37, 09
> 
> Arbrine intends to punch and Heat again. Reaction: action roll: 91+47, 46, 55



The 6 remaining Deviards, who have not yet closed to melee range, do so. Vik, being injured, hopes to leach some health from his opponent. Veera will attempt to stay out of melee range and use her bow, bending light to make her harder to see. Quill intends to launch another javelin while bending light to make herself harder to see.



Spoiler: Speed of Action



*Quill*: 17 + 10(hurt) + 100(action) - 100(1 second) = 27
*Arbrine*: 24 + 30(dazed) + 100(action) - 100(time) = 54
*Nalvis*:  95 + 30(dazed) + 100(action - 100(time) = 125
*Deviards*: 98 + 100(action) - 100(time) = 98
*Rekyavik*: 118 + 80(injured) + 100(way) - 100(time) = 198
*Renyaveer*: 131 + 60(hurt) + 200(action) - 100(time) = 291
*Mekric*: 192 + 30(hurt) + 200(action) - 100(time) = 322





Spoiler: Bend Light



Quill: 23
Renyaveer: 16





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



*Quill*: 24(clarity) + 17(athletic) + 17(readiness) + 82(d100) + 50(range) = 190
*Deviard4*: 20(obscure) + 30(analysis) + 50(d100) = 100
*Damage*: 190 - 100 = 90% * 10 = 9 - 6(deflect) = 3
Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt





Spoiler: Physical Assault



*Arbrine*: 24(fury) + 20(aggression) + 15(athletic) + 91(d100) + 47(luck) = 197
*Deviard2*: 30(analysis) + 30(defend) + 20(obscure) + 50(d100) = 130
*Damage*: 197 - 130 = 67% * 5 = 3 - 3(soak) = 0





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



*Arbrine*: 24(heat) + 17(bending) + 91(d100) + 47(luck) = 179
*Deviard2*: 40(fury) + 30(conditioning) + 50(d100) = 120
*Damage*: 179 - 120 = 59% * 10 = 6
Body: 10 - 6 = 4, injured


Before the remaining Deviards can react, Quill moves back while the illumination around her darkens, maintaining her distance from her new target and hurting him with her launched javelin. Arbrine punches her opponent, with what she hopes is a formidable blow, only to find the damage soaked by his sheephide. The paranormal attempt to heat him, however, proves much more effective this time and causes some injury.

Being unable to close, the Deviard on Quill reverses her bending of light and restores the illumination to normal. All other Deviards are able to reach their opponents and physically attack.


Spoiler: Physical Assault



*Deviards*: 40(fury) + 30(aggression) + 20(athletic) + 50(d100) = 140
*Arbrine*: 22(analysis) + 22(readiness) + 15(obscure) + 46(d100) = 105
*Damage*: 140 - 105 = 35% * 8 = 3 - 2(deflect) = 1
Body: 10 - 1 = 9, hurt
*Nalvis*: 24(readiness) + 16(obscure) + 17(analysis) + 87(d100) = 144
*Rekyavik*: 24(readiness) + 18(analysis) + 14(obscure) + 92(d100) + 30(luck) > 140
*Renyaveer*: 25(obscure) + 18(readiness) + 16(analysis) + 68(d100) = 127
*Damage*: 140 - 127 = 13% * 8 = 1 - 6(deflect), ineffective
*Mekric*: 22(obscure) + 16(readiness) + 20(obscure) + 88(d100) = 136





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



*Deviards*: 40(shock) + 25(bending) + 50(d100) = 105
*Arbrine*: 24(fury) + 21(conditioning) + 55(d100) = 100
*Damage*: 105 - 100 = 05% * 10 = 1
Body: 10 - 1 = 9 - 1 = 8, hurt
*Nalvis*: 25(conditioning) + 17(fury) + 77(d100) > 105
*Rekyavik*: 25(conditioning) + 19(fury) + 92(d100) > 105
*Renyaveer*: 19(conditioning) + 15(fury) + 68(d100) = 102, ineffective
*Mekric*: 19(conditioning) + 21(fury) + 37(d100) = 77
*Damage*: 105 - 77 = 28% * 10 = 3
Body: 7 - 3 = 4, injured


Arbrine is not quite able to completely defend nor completely resist the shock, but she takes little damage. Nalvis and Rekyavik are able to completely avoid their opponents. Renyaveer cannot keep her distance but manages to prevent any real damage. Mekric is able to prevent physical harm but takes some additional damage due to the shock, rendering a significant injury.


Spoiler: Physical Assault



*Nalvis*:  26(aggression) + 16(athletic) + 17(fury) + 95(d100) + 47(luck) = 201
*Deviard5*: 30(analysis) + 30(readiness) + 20(obscure) + 50(d100) = 130
*Damage*: 201 - 130 = 71% * 20 = 14 - 6(deflect) = 8
Body: 10 - 8 = 2, injured





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



*Rekyavik*: 17(bending) + 19(leach) + 92(d100) + 30(luck) = 158
*Deviard6*: 40(fury) + 30(conditioning) + 50(d100) = 120
*Damage*: 158 - 120 = 38% * 10 = 4
Body: 10 - 4 = 6, hurt
Body: 2 + 4 = 6, hurt





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



*Renyaveer*: 25(readiness) + 18(athletic) + 16(clarity) + 68(d100) + 100(range) = 227
*Deviard7*: 30(analysis) + 20(obscure) + 50(d100) = 100
*Damage*: 227 - 100 = 127% * 10 = 13 - 6(deflect) = 7
Body: 10 - 7 = 3, injured
*Mekric*: 22(athletic) + 16(readiness) + 21(clarity) + 09(d100) + 100(range) = 168
*Deviard8*: 30 + 20 + 50 = 100
*Damage*: 168 - 100 = 68% * 10 = 7 - 6 = 1
Body: 10 - 1 = 9, hurt


Nalvis is able to return a might blow to his opponent, while Rekyavik is able to leach some bodily restoration from his. After feding off the physical attacks, Renyaveer and Mekric both fire arrows at point blank range. Renyaveer causes injury to her opponent, while Mekric is only able to hurt hers.



Spoiler: Character Data



*Nalvis*: dazed
Mind: 10 - 3 = 7
Boots: 20 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 13
*Mekric*: hurt
Body: 10 - 3 = 7
harnin arrows: 19
*Abrine*: dazed
Mind: 10 - 3 = 7
Boots: 20 - 4 = 16
*Rekyavik*: injured
Body: 10 - 8 = 2
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17
*Renyaveer*: hurt
Body: 10 - 3 = 7 - 3 = 4, hurt
harnin arrows: 22
*Quill*: hurt
Body: 10 - 1 = 9, hurt
javelins: 4
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17





Spoiler: Group Inventory



*Animals*:

Lacquered Beetle Carapaces: 4
*Minerals*:

Slate: 2 pieces: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 2 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.










*OOC:*


After the tide of the battle seems no longer favorable, the Deviard appear to be trying to disengage.


----------



## Kwargrow (May 3, 2019)

"Let them run," Nalvis says.  The rest of the River Crew will engage in healing for those that need it, then search the dead, then search the area around the battle.


----------



## MacConnell (May 3, 2019)

*The Deviards Flee*









*OOC:*


All characters receive 5 DP.








Spoiler: Spiofthest Village



"With the Spoiofthest Village, we trade raw animal materials and textiles for leather goods."





Spoiler: Orngaddrin Village



"With the Orngaddrin Village, we trade textiles for metal goods. The Orngaddrin mine their own ore, of course, but they gladly accept minerals and ores when we are able to acquire any."





Spoiler: Marshland Village



"For our own part, we collect cane and reeds from across the river. Occasionally our gatherers encounter hostile animals or people beyond their ability to rectify."





Kwargrow said:


> "Let them run," Nalvis says.



The remaining Deviards, who are able to do so, leave quickly and separately, shrouding themselves in shadow as they depart, making it difficult to target them with an arrow should any of the River Crew have chosen to do so. They do not attempt to aid or recover their fallen.

None of the party shows any qualms against ending the fallen enemy. One male and one female of the enemy have fallen.



			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> The rest of the River Crew will engage in healing for those that need it...



Mekric and Rekyavik will require a day of rest to recover, even after being aided by the manipulation of Mystic Way lines. All others recover more quickly.



			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> ...then search the dead...



The healthier party members look over the fallen Deviard as the other take their needed rest. One male and one female were killed. Each is adorned in a tunic with arm and shin guards made of simple goathide. The fur is worn on the inside, showing slight advancement of more rudimentary nomads. Each is armed with a small miner's pick manufactured of the ocrin alloy (tin and zinc).

Each has a rodent skull and a small ram horn trinket hanging by a cord from their waist. One has a small semi-translucent stone that feels wet when touched and an opaque yellow stone. The other has an opaque green stone and a burgundy stone. One has a goat hoof and the other has a pair of snake fangs tied about his neck.



			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> ...then search the area around the battle.



Their make-shift campsite appears to have been used for several weeks. There is evidence of consumed game and gathered edibles. More importantly there are some picks, hammers, and spikes that were obviously manufactured by the Orngaddrin, and two metal oil lamps.



Spoiler: Character Data



*Nalvis*: dazed
Mind: 10 - 3 = 7
Boots: 20 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 13
*Mekric*: injured
Body: 10 - 3 = 7 - 3 = 4, injured
harnin arrows: 19
*Abrine*: dazed, hurt
Mind: 10 - 3 = 7
Body: 10 - 1 = 9 - 1 = 8, hurt
Boots: 20 - 4 = 16
*Rekyavik*: injured
Body: 10 - 8 = 2
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17
*Renyaveer*: hurt
Body: 10 - 3 = 7 - 3 = 4, hurt
harnin arrows: 22
*Quill*: hurt
Body: 10 - 1 = 9, hurt
javelins: 4
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17





Spoiler: Group Inventory



*Animals*:

Lacquered Beetle Carapaces: 4
*Minerals*:

Slate: 2 pieces: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 2 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.


----------



## Kwargrow (May 11, 2019)

While the River Crew wounded rest, the healthy collect what is valuable and keep an eye out for returning Deviards.  When they are ready to depart Nalvis says to Vik, "I got some lucky shots with that last battle.  Good to know luck can still go my way."

Mekric stays quiet while they travel, deep in thought.

Arbrine scouts ahead with Quill, adding more movement to her routine to increase her speed and lunge ability.


----------



## MacConnell (May 12, 2019)

*Returning to the Orngaddrin Village*









*OOC:*


All characters receive 5 DP.








Spoiler: Spiofthest Village



"With the Spoiofthest Village, we trade raw animal materials and textiles for leather goods."





Spoiler: Orngaddrin Village



"With the Orngaddrin Village, we trade textiles for metal goods. The Orngaddrin mine their own ore, of course, but they gladly accept minerals and ores when we are able to acquire any."





Spoiler: Marshland Village



"For our own part, we collect cane and reeds from across the river. Occasionally our gatherers encounter hostile animals or people beyond their ability to rectify."





Kwargrow said:


> While the River Crew wounded rest, the healthy collect what is valuable and keep an eye out for returning Deviards.  When they are ready to depart Nalvis says to Vik, "I got some lucky shots with that last battle.  Good to know luck can still go my way."



Vik nods and pumps his spear. "I will drink to that when we return to the Orngaddrin Village."



			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Arbrine scouts ahead with Quill, adding more movement to her routine to increase her speed and lunge ability.



No danger is discovered on the return trip to the mine. The miners are elated at the return of their missing tools and visit with the River Crew, inquiring as to their success and safe return.

Upon returning to the Orngaddrin Village, the elders express their gratitude for the River Crew's assistance. They ask the crew to stay and enjoy a feast in their honor and offer to maintenance all weapons. Marmeren motions the crew to follow him.

He goes into central structure near the northern edge of the village. Upon entering, it is noted that the building is not a residence. Its, seeming, use is not in common to anything the crew has before witnessed; and therefore, none of them can give it a name. There are mining supplies and pieces of ore along with drawings on skins that appear to be maps of the area and of the mines. The maps are very good.

Marmeren speaks and asks questions about the Deviards while referencing one of the maps. He then makes notes on a parchment upon a central table. Once he is satisfied with the information, he moves to a chest along the wall and takes a sack from it, bringing it back to the table. He dumps its contents on the table and various colored stones pour out. He offers everyone a stone of their choice as payment for the accomplished deed.









*OOC:*


Basically, choose an ability that each character would like to have enhanced and that will be the corresponding stone chosen, and I will fill in the information.









Spoiler: Unsorted Spoil from the Deviard



Each is armed with a small miner's pick manufactured of the ocrin alloy (tin and zinc). Each has a rodent skull and a small ram horn trinket hanging by a cord from their waist. One has a small semi-translucent stone that feels wet when touched and an opaque yellow stone. The other has an opaque green stone and a burgundy stone. One has a goat hoof and the other has a pair of snake fangs tied about his neck.





Spoiler: Character Data



*Nalvis*: dazed
Mind: 10 - 3 = 7
Boots: 20 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 13
*Mekric*: injured
Body: 10 - 3 = 7 - 3 = 4, injured
harnin arrows: 19
*Abrine*: dazed, hurt
Mind: 10 - 3 = 7
Body: 10 - 1 = 9 - 1 = 8, hurt
Boots: 20 - 4 = 16
*Rekyavik*: injured
Body: 10 - 8 = 2
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17
*Renyaveer*: hurt
Body: 10 - 3 = 7 - 3 = 4, hurt
harnin arrows: 22
*Quill*: hurt
Body: 10 - 1 = 9, hurt
javelins: 4
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17





Spoiler: Group Inventory



*Animals*:

Lacquered Beetle Carapaces: 4
*Minerals*:

Slate: 2 pieces: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 2 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.


----------



## Kwargrow (May 12, 2019)

After thanking Marmeren, Nalvis and Mekric both take stones that enhance motility, and Arbrine will choose one to augment adhesion.  Once back at the safety of the village they will go through their spoils and attempt to identify any proclivity of Way Lines with the unfamiliar items.  After the feast and appropriate rest they will leave the Orngaddrin and head back out to the river, heading to the next village.

Mekric says to the River Crew, "I will no longer put our lives at risk to give these hostile tribes a chance to better themselves.  From now on when we encounter these tribes we should attack with all our speed and strength to drive them off.  I was afraid there was some wasted potential there, but I was wrong.  Let them waste away to obscurity."

Arbrine says with a smile, "I'm fine with that."


----------



## MacConnell (May 18, 2019)

*Making New Friends*









*OOC:*


All characters receive 5 DP.








Spoiler: Spiofthest Village



"With the Spoiofthest Village, we trade raw animal materials and textiles for leather goods."





Spoiler: Orngaddrin Village



"With the Orngaddrin Village, we trade textiles for metal goods. The Orngaddrin mine their own ore, of course, but they gladly accept minerals and ores when we are able to acquire any."





Spoiler: Marshland Village



"For our own part, we collect cane and reeds from across the river. Occasionally our gatherers encounter hostile animals or people beyond their ability to rectify."





Kwargrow said:


> ... Nalvis and Mekric both take stones that enhance motility, and Arbrine will choose one to augment adhesion.











*OOC:*


Character records updated with this information.








Kwargrow said:


> Once back at the safety of the village they will go through their spoils...





Spoiler: Alchemical Sensitivity



Mercantile(commercial) + Analysis(collegiate) + d100
Nalvis: 19 + 18 + 50 = 87
Mekric: 24 + 21 + 50 = 95
Arbrine: 18 + 23 + 50 = 91
Renyaveer: 26 + 16 + 50 = 92
Quill: 18 + 25 + 50 = 93

Time: 1 week * rarity / sensitivity





Spoiler: Unsorted Spoil from the Deviard



2 miner's picks manufactured of the ocrin alloy (tin and zinc).
2 rodent skulls: Health +1
2 ram horn trinkets: Persona +1
1 semi-translucent stone that feels wet when touched: (Slickstone), cool x 2
1 opaque yellow stone: (Sunstone), Persona +1
1 opaque green stone: (Livestone), Strength +1
1 burgundy stone: (Heartstone), Confluence +1
1 goat hoof: Will +1
1 pair of snake fangs: Cohesion +1





Kwargrow said:


> Mekric says to the River Crew, "I will no longer put our lives at risk to give these hostile tribes a chance to better themselves.  From now on when we encounter these tribes we should attack with all our speed and strength to drive them off.  I was afraid there was some wasted potential there, but I was wrong.  Let them waste away to obscurity."



Veera squeezes Mekric's shoulder and responds. "It seems diplomacy is wasted at times. Some of the nomadic peoples show no potential for societal development."



Kwargrow said:


> Arbrine says with a smile, "I'm fine with that."



Vik shrugs. "Works for me. I tend to lose my temper, anyway."



Kwargrow said:


> After the feast and appropriate rest they will leave the Orngaddrin and head back out to the river, heading to the next village.








Leaving the Orngaddrin, the River Crew decides to head for the Right Branch Heights, because they have only once before visited. Word of the River Crew has continued to spread and they are, again, welcomed in a friendly manner.

The Right Branch Heights is populated with the same Hebrian people who occupy the Marshland Village and East Port. At this elevation, it is learned that they trade lye and game with the Spiofthest Village in return for leather goods and lye and fruit with the Orngaddrin Village in exchange for metal goods. A hamlet would be a better term for the village for it is little more than a hunting outpost.

Yaniff, the village elder, introduces the River Crew to Osaka, who is the lead hunter. He discusses some recent tales with the River Crew and expresses some concern that several villagers have recently been found after falling to their deaths. He explains that while falls sometimes happen, the villagers are adept at mountaineering and that fatal falls are almost unheard of, outside of an avalanche.



Spoiler: Character Data



*Nalvis*: full health
Boots: 20 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 13
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 19
*Abrine*: full health
Boots: 20 - 4 = 16
*Rekyavik*: full health
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 22
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 6
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17





Spoiler: Group Inventory



*Animals*:

Lacquered Beetle Carapaces: 4
*Minerals*:

Slate: 2 pieces: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 2 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jun 1, 2019)

After discussing their options, the River crew decide their best way to find out what happened to the villagers is to investigate where they fell from.  They will inquire about where the bodies were found and then find a way up to the top from where they fell.


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 9, 2019)

*OOC:*


All characters receive 5 DP.








Kwargrow said:


> After discussing their options, the River crew decide their best way to find out what happened to the villagers is to investigate where they fell from.  They will inquire about where the bodies were found and then find a way up to the top from where they fell.



Osaka is able to give clear enough directions for the River Crew to follow without accompaniment. After three days of travel, the bottom of the cliff facing is discovered where the death had occurred. Examining the rubble provides evidence of heavy things having fallen from high above. Additionally, old bones of other animals are discovered in the rocks, along with evidence of scavenger animals and opportunistic predators. The significance of the tracks leaves a definitive trail leading around the mountain. Very old blood stains the rocks.



Spoiler: Character Data



*Nalvis*: full health
Boots: 20 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 13
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 19
*Abrine*: full health
Boots: 20 - 4 = 16
*Rekyavik*: full health
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 22
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 6
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17





Spoiler: Group Inventory



*Animals*:

Lacquered Beetle Carapaces: 4
*Minerals*:

Slate: 2 pieces: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 2 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jun 13, 2019)

The River Crew will search among the rocks for useful items or clues, both with their eyes and with Way.  When they have finished they will follow the trail around the mountain and look for a way to ascend to the dangerous heights.


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 13, 2019)

*Unexpected Guests*









*OOC:*


All characters receive 10 DP.








Kwargrow said:


> The River Crew will search among the rocks for useful items or clues, both with their eyes and with Way. When they have finished they will follow the trail around the mountain and look for a way to ascend to the dangerous heights.



As the crew pokes around the debris for further clues, the vibrations carry through the ground alerting the area's nearest denizens. From holes, yet unseen, farther down the slope emerge  four ants. The insects are about the size of a person's upper arm, covered with red and black enameled chitin. It seems obvious that they consider the River Crew to be food.

The mound of rocky rubble is somewhat semi-circular in shape with a radius of about two strides. The four separate holes are in the soil about a stride beyond that, hidden from obvious view by natural vegetation. The ants are already oriented and crawling toward the crew when noticed.



Spoiler: Character Data



*Nalvis*: full health
Boots: 20 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 13
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 19
*Abrine*: full health
Boots: 20 - 4 = 16
*Rekyavik*: full health
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 22
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 6
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17[/sblock]


Spoiler: Group Inventory



*Animals*:

Lacquered Beetle Carapaces: 4
*Minerals*:

Slate: 2 pieces: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 2 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jun 14, 2019)

Arbrine will manipulate Way to heat the antennae and other sensory organs of the creatures to make it harder for them to find the River Crew.  This is an attempt to blind them. (Roll: 04)

Knowing creatures such as this can have clouds of poison they can spit out, Nalvis charges into the closest ant, and swings with his weapon.  If it has any defense measure it will only affect him.  (Roll: 32)

Arbrine will nock an arrow to her bow and fire at her most promising ant target.  (Roll: 49)


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 17, 2019)

*Enameled Ants*









*OOC:*


All characters receive 5 DP.








Kwargrow said:


> Arbrine will manipulate Way to heat the antennae and other sensory organs of the creatures to make it harder for them to find the River Crew. This is an attempt to blind them. (Roll: 04)



Having newly acquired the skill to manipulate Waylines at a distance, Arbrine as yet cannot control her skill to such a degree to target parts of a creature, but distance alone is an improvement.

Vik takes a step forward and happens to swing his harpoon at the same ant.


Spoiler: Reaction Time



Arbrine: 33(tranquility) + 24(readiness) + 19(athletic) + 4(d100) = 80
Rekyavik: 27(readiness) + 20(clarity) + 15(athletic) + 40(d100) = 102
Ant1: 45(readiness) + 24(athletic) + 29(d100) = 98[/sblock]
[sblock=Speed of Action]Arbrine: 21(gear) + 100(way) = 121 - 80 = 41
Rekyavik: 15(gear) + 200(harpoon) = 215 - 102 = 113
Ant1: 100(movement) - 98 = 2


Before either can act, the ant launches itself at Rekyavik, who happens to have been closer.



Spoiler: Physical Assault



Ant1: 45(aggression) + 24(athletic) + 50(d100) = 119
Rekyavik: 27(readiness) + 19(analysis) + 15(obscure) + 50(d100) = 111
28(aggression) + 20(fury) + 15(athletic) + 50(d100) = 113 + 100(attached) = 213

Ant1: 119
Damage: 213 - 119 = 94% * 3 = 3 - 20(soak), ineffective





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Arbrine: 21(bending) + 28(heat) + 50(d100) = 99
Ant1: 45(conditioning) + 50(d100) = 95, ineffective


The ant lands on Rekyavik but is unable to effectively sting him. Forsaking his harpoon almost instantly, he hits the ant, knocking the insect away, but causing it no harm. As the ant lands and rights itself for another assault, Arbrine's attempt to heat it proves ineffective.



			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Knowing creatures such as this can have clouds of poison they can spit out, Nalvis charges into the closest ant, and swings with his weapon. If it has any defense measure it will only affect him. (Roll: 32)





Spoiler: Reaction Time



Nalvis: 28(readiness) + 20(athletic) + 18(clarity) + 32(d100) = 98
Ant2: 45(readiness) + 24(athletic) + 11(d100) = 80





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Nalvis: 40(gear) + 100(axe) = 140 - 98 = 42
Ant2: 100(movement) - 80 = 20


As Nalvis begins to step forward, the ant launches itself on him.



Spoiler: Physical Assault



Ant2: 119
Nalvis: 28(readiness) + 20(obscure) + 18(analysis) + 50(d100) = 116
30(aggression) + 20(athletic) + 18(fury) + 50(d100) = 118 + 100(attached) = 218

Ant2: 119
Damage: 218 - 119 = 99% * 5 = 5 - 20, ineffective


The ant lands on Nalvis but is unable to sting him. Reacting necessarily, Nalvis forsakes his axe, not wanting to swing it at himself and knocks the ant away with his shield. The insect readies itself for another attack.



			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Mekric will nock an arrow to her bow and fire at her most promising ant target. (Roll: 49)



Veera takes aim at the fourth ant. Neither of the girls is able to act before each is assaulted by an ant. Each uses her bow to knock the ant away.

Quill, like Arbrine, has recently learned how to manipulate Way Lines at a distance. Unlike Arbrine, Quill has chosen a different style, she manipulates chemical Way to ionize the liquid within the ant. She happens to select the ant that had landed on Mekric, but fails to affect it.



Spoiler: Character Data



*Nalvis*: full health
Boots: 20 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 13
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 19
*Abrine*: full health
Boots: 20 - 4 = 16
*Rekyavik*: full health
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 22
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 6
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17





Spoiler: Group Inventory



*Animals*:

Lacquered Beetle Carapaces: 4
*Minerals*:

Slate: 2 pieces: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 2 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jul 7, 2019)

Nalvis will stand at Vik's flank, to prevent the creatures flanking them, and takes a swing at another ant.  Roll: 83

Mekrik will channel Way and burn the ant that is on her.  Roll: 22  Physically she will only fend off the ant, not strike it.  Roll:  83

Arbrine will punch and heat again.  Roll: 73


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 12, 2019)

*OOC:*


All characters receive 5 DP.








> Nalvis will stand at Vik's flank, to prevent the creatures flanking them, and takes a swing at another ant.  Roll: 83





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Nalvis: 42 + 140 = 182
Ant2: 20 + 100 = 120


Only one second of time passes between knocking the ant away and it relaunching itself for a second attack. Before Nalvis can move to flank Vik, the ant lands on him again.



Spoiler: Physical Assault



Ant2: 119
Nalvis: 28(readiness) + 20(obscure) + 18(analysis) + 83(d100) = 149
30(aggression) + 20(athletic) + 18(fury) + 83(d100) = 151 + 100(attached) = 251

Ant2: 119
Damage: 251 - 119 = 132% * 5 = 7 - 10, ineffective


Nalvis notices the flight of the ant and better defends himself; but even though he prevents being stung, he still cannot harm the ant, only knock it away. Veera who was trying to aid Nalvis forsakes trying to fire arrows and uses her bow like a club. Like Nalvis, she is only able to protect herself.



> Mekrik will channel Way and burn the ant that is on her.  Roll: 22  Physically she will only fend off the ant, not strike it.  Roll:  83





Spoiler: Reaction



Mekric: 28(athletic) + 19(readiness) + 22(clarity) + 83(d100) = 152
Quill: 35(tranquility) + 18(athletic) + 18(readiness) + 78(d100) = 149
Ant3: 27(readiness) + 19(athletic) + 50(d100) = 96





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Mekric: 21(armor) + 100(way) = 121 - 152 = -3
Quill: 21(armor) + 100(way) = 121 - 149 = -28
Ant3: 100(movement) - 96 = 4





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Mekric: 35(bending) + 22(heat) + 22(d100) = 79
Quill: 21(bending) + 28(ionize) + 27(d100) = 76
Ant3: 27(conditioning) + 50(d100) = 77


Mekric outmaneuvers her ant, blocking it from landing on her. She can sense that she was able to cause the insect to heat, somewhat, but not enough to damage it. Quill, who is still focused on Mekric's ant, again, tries to ionize it, unsuccessfully.



> Arbrine will punch and heat again.  Roll: 73





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Arbrine: 41 + 121 = 162
Rekyavik: 15(armor) + 50(fist) = 65 + 113 = 178
Ant1: 2 + 100(movement) = 102 + 50(sting) = 152





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Ant1: 27(aggression) + 19(athletic) + 50(d100) = 96
Arbrine: 34(bolster) + 22(aggression) + 19(athletic) + 73(d100) = 148
Rekyavik: 27(readiness) + 19(analysis) + 15(obscure) + 68(d100) = 129
28(aggression) + 20(fury) + 15(athletic) + 68(d100) = 131 + 100(attached) = 231

Ant1: 96
Damage: 148 - 96 = 52% * 5 = 3 - 10(soak), ineffective
Damage: 231 - 96 = 135% * 4 = 4 - 10(soak), ineffective





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Arbrine: 21(bending) + 28(heat) + 73(d100) = 122
Ant1: 27(conditioning) + 50(d100) = 77
damage: 122 - 77 = 45% * 10 = 5
Body: 3 - 5 = -2, incapacitated


Arbrine catches the ant on Vik, even before he does, though never physical blow proves damaging. As the ant is knock away, its insides are cooked with enough heat to incapacitate it.



Spoiler: Character Data



*Nalvis*: full health
Boots: 20 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 13
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 19
*Abrine*: full health
Boots: 20 - 4 = 16
*Rekyavik*: full health
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 22
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 6
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17





Spoiler: Group Inventory



*Animals*:

Lacquered Beetle Carapaces: 4
*Minerals*:

Slate: 2 pieces: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 2 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.










*OOC:*


It appears that the three remaining functional ants still intend to attack.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jul 17, 2019)

Nalvis will swing his axe at the same ant, trying to pull all his might into it.  If he can't penetrate the hard shell, perhaps he can crush it.  Roll: 100, 76

Mekric swats at her ant with her staff.  Roll: 38

Arbrine will punch again and try to Heat this annoying critter.  Roll: 91, 43


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 19, 2019)

*Dead Ant, Dead Ant....*









*OOC:*


All characters receive 5 DP.








> Nalvis will swing his axe at the same ant, trying to pull all his might into it.  If he can't penetrate the hard shell, perhaps he can crush it.  Roll: 100, 76





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Nalvis: 82 + 140 = 222
Ant2: 20 + 100 = 120, 220


Another second of time passes when the ant relaunching itself for a third attack.


Spoiler: Physical Assault



Ant2: 28(aggression) + 19(athletic) + 75(d100) = 122
Nalvis: 28(readiness) + 20(obscure) + 18(analysis) + 176(d100) = 242
30(aggression) + 20(athletic) + 18(fury) + 176(d100) = 244

Ant2: 122
Damage: 244 - 122 = 122% * 20 = 24 - 10 = 14
Body: 3 - 14 = -11, dead


With his presence of mind becoming more in tuned with the movement of the ant, Nalvis dodges its leap, being able to bring the weight of his axe to full bear. He splits the ant open, bisecting it thorax. Quill, seeing that Nalvis is safe, looks to help Mekric.



> Mekric swats at her ant with her staff.  Roll: 38





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Mekric: -3 + 21(armor) + 50(bow as staff) = 68
Quill: -28 + 121 = 93
Ant3: 4 + 100 = 104





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Mekric: 29(athletic) + 18(aggression) + 22(fury) + 38(d100) = 107
Ant3: 122





Spoiler: Mystic Assault



Quill: 21(bending) + 28(ionize) + 75(d100) = 124
Ant3: 27(conditioning) + 75(d100) = 102
Damage: 124 - 102 = 22% * 20 = 4
Body: 4 - 4 = 0, incapacitated


Mekric reacts faster than the ant, this time but is unable to capitalize on her advantage. As she slaps the ant with her bow, Quill causes its insides to become caustic, causing enough internal damage to incapacitate the ant.



> Arbrine will punch again and try to Heat this annoying critter.  Roll: 91, 43



Having previously incapacitated the ant attacking Vik, Arbrine turns to help Renyaveer.



Spoiler: Speed of Action



Arbrine: 162 + 121 = 283
Renyaveer: 178 + 83 = 261
Ant1: 152 + 100 = 252


The ant launches itself at Renyaveer, a third time, before either she or Arbrine can act.



Spoiler: Physical Assault



Ant1: 27(aggression) + 19(athletic) + 75(d100) = 121
Renyaveer: 29(obscure) + 19(readiness) + 17(analysis) + 50(d100) = 115





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Arbrine: 21(bending) + 28(heat) + 91(d100) + 43(luck) = 183
Ant1: 27(conditioning) + 75(d100) = 102
damage: 183 - 102 = 81% * 20 = 16
Body: 3 - 16 = -2, incapacitated


Arbrine sees that moving to help Veera is too slow, but realizes that she has no need to move to heat the ant. As the ant begins to boil on the inside, Veera shrugs it off. It falls to the ground, dead.



Spoiler: Character Data



*Nalvis*: full health
Boots: 20 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 13
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 19
*Abrine*: full health
Boots: 20 - 4 = 16
*Rekyavik*: full health
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 22
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 6
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17





Spoiler: Group Inventory



*Animals*:

Lacquered Beetle Carapaces: 4
*Minerals*:

Slate: 2 pieces: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 2 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.










*OOC:*


All 4 ants have been eliminated as threats. 2 are incapacitated. 2 are dead.








Spoiler: Previous Search



Examining the rubble provides evidence of heavy things having fallen from high above. Additionally, old bones of other animals are discovered in the rocks, along with evidence of scavenger animals and opportunistic predators. The significance of the tracks leaves a definitive trail leading around the mountain. Very old blood stains the rocks.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jul 28, 2019)

Nalvis cannot help but show off his precise kill of the ant.  "I don't think I could have done much better than that," he brags.

The River Crew will take time to go over the ants, determine if any of their parts are Way sensitive and if any of the carapace, mandibles, or other parts are useful.  Once done with butchering the carcasses they will follow the trail around the mountain.


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 29, 2019)

*Onward and Upward*









*OOC:*


All characters receive 5 DP.








Spoiler: Spiofthest Village



raw animal materials and textiles for leather goods.
textiles for metal goods.





Spoiler: Orngaddrin Village



minerals and ores when we are able to acquire any.





Spoiler: Marshland Village



cane and reeds from across the river.





Spoiler: Right Branch Heights



lye and game with the Spiofthest Village in return for leather goods
lye and fruit with the Orngaddrin Village in exchange for metal goods.





> Nalvis cannot help but show off his precise kill of the ant.  "I don't think I could have done much better than that," he brags.



The River Crew enjoys the banter about the ants. Vik exclaims, "Those things were fast. I can't believe that none of us was hurt. I'm sure glad for this armor."



> The River Crew will take time to go over the ants, determine if any of their parts are Way sensitive and if any of the carapace, mandibles, or other parts are useful.  Once done with butchering the carcasses they will follow the trail around the mountain.





Spoiler: Prepare Animal



Mercantile + Clarity + d100
Nalvis: 21 + 18 + 50 = 89
Mekric: 29 + 22 + 50 = 101
Arbrine: 19 + 27 + 50 = 96
Renyaveer: 30 + 17 + 50 = 97
Quill: 18 + 35 + 50 = 103


After looking over the remains of the ants, it is determined that their is not enough material to their lacquered carapaces to make them worth retaining. Their stingers seem like something that could be useful, but no one currently has the skill to effectively remove one.

The trail around the mountain splits. The animal tracks differ slightly leading in from each division. One path leads farther downhill, and one continues farther up which may provide access to the area above where the cause of pile of bones has to be located.

The chosen path leads around and the animal tracks appear to be coming from under a debris pile to the right, formed where some trees were felled across a shallow crevice by some long ago avalanche. Looking to the left, it appears that the crew could climb high to approach the former cliff. Before this decision is made, some distinct growling is heard emanating from the debris pile. Apparently the steps of the crew have been noticed by the denizens of the pile.


Spoiler: Character Data



*Nalvis*: full health
Boots: 20 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 13
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 19
*Abrine*: full health
Boots: 20 - 4 = 16
*Rekyavik*: full health
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 22
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 6
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17





Spoiler: Group Inventory



*Animals*:

Lacquered Beetle Carapaces: 4
*Minerals*:

Slate: 2 pieces: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 2 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Spoiler: Spiofthest Village



raw animal materials and textiles for leather goods.
textiles for metal goods.





Spoiler: Orngaddrin Village



minerals and ores when we are able to acquire any.





Spoiler: Marshland Village



cane and reeds from across the river.





Spoiler: Right Branch Heights



lye and game with the Spiofthest Village in return for leather goods
lye and fruit with the Orngaddrin Village in exchange for metal goods.





			
				GM said:
			
		

> Looking to the left, it appears that the crew could climb high to approach the former cliff. Before this decision is made, some distinct growling is heard emanating from the debris pile. Apparently the steps of the crew have been noticed by the denizens of the pile.



Vik snorts as he readies his spear, "Never a dull moment out here in the Wilds."

Nalvis nods as he readies his own weapon, "That is for certain!"

Mekric and Veera each nock arrows to their bows, while backing away from the sound, wanting time to release the arrows before they can be engaged. Quill shadows Nalvis, while Arbrine shadows Rekyavik.

The angered pine marten is normally considered a ferocious animal. Really it is such, but in the face of six prepared people, it is of little consequence. Between the manipulation of waylines by Arbrine and Quill, the more mundane members of the party do not even get a chance to get involved.

Little Arbrine hefts the corpse. "Heavy for its size. I bet the hide on this beast is worth some trade."


Spoiler: Character Data



*Nalvis*: full health
Boots: 20 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 13
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 19
*Abrine*: full health
Boots: 20 - 4 = 16
*Rekyavik*: full health
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 22
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 6
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17





Spoiler: Group Inventory



*Animals*:

Lacquered Beetle Carapaces: 4
*Minerals*:

Slate: 2 pieces: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 2 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 25, 2019)

Spoiler: Spiofthest Village



raw animal materials and textiles for leather goods.
textiles for metal goods.





Spoiler: Orngaddrin Village



minerals and ores when we are able to acquire any.





Spoiler: Marshland Village



cane and reeds from across the river.





Spoiler: Right Branch Heights



lye and game with the Spiofthest Village in return for leather goods
lye and fruit with the Orngaddrin Village in exchange for metal goods.


Having no one to advocate their personal agenda and being in no hurry, the River Crew takes the time to prepare the hide. They find that the meat of this large member of the weasel family is rather inedible. The hide, though, feels very sturdy and Veera decides that she would like a necklace holding the claws.

After taking an extra day to prepare the hide, the crew continues on its climb to chase down the rumor of some mysterious birds who can kill with a song. Climbing straight up the cliff face is not really a feasible option, and the crew is forced to make several switchbacks and detours in order to gain elevation with any forced overexertion. Finally the path seems to be heading back to the ledge above the first discovered fallen remains.

It is Nalvis who hears the sound first, a beautiful singing trill. After it repeats several times, everyone has acknowledged the sound and believes themselves to be heading in the right direction. The singing becomes more imminent as they clear the trees to begin circumnavigating the rocky ledge.


Spoiler: Character Data



*Nalvis*: full health
Boots: 20 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 13
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 19
*Abrine*: full health
Boots: 20 - 4 = 16
*Rekyavik*: full health
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 22
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 6
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17





Spoiler: Group Inventory



*Animals*:

Lacquered Beetle Carapaces: 4
Pine Marten Hide: 20% cover
*Minerals*:

Slate: 2 pieces: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 2 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 12, 2019)

Spoiler: Spiofthest Village



raw animal materials may be sold here or traded for leather goods.
leather goods with the Marshland Village for textiles
leather goods with the Orngaddrin Village for metal goods.





Spoiler: Orngaddrin Village



minerals and ores may be sold or traded for metal goods





Spoiler: Marshland Village



cane and reeds from across the river for construction material.
raw material for fabric may be sold here or traded for textiles.
textiles with the Orngaddrin Village for metal goods.
textiles with the Spiofthest Village for leather goods.





Spoiler: Right Branch Heights



lye and game with the Spiofthest Village in return for leather goods
lye and fruit with the Orngaddrin Village in exchange for metal goods.
lye with the Marshland Village for construction material





			
				GM said:
			
		

> It is Nalvis who hears the sound first, a beautiful singing trill. After it repeats several times, everyone has acknowledged the sound and believes themselves to be heading in the right direction. The singing becomes more imminent as they clear the trees to begin circumnavigating the rocky ledge.





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Mourners: 30(bending) + 40(charm) + 75(d100) = 145
Quill: 22(bending) + 28(acidity) + 50(d100) = 100





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



Rekyavik: 18(skepticism) + 21(clarity) + 50(d100) = 89
damage: 145 - 89 = 56% * 20 = 11
Persona: 2 - 11 = -9, Mind: 10 - 9 = 1, dazed.
Renyaveer: 36 + 17 + 50 = 103
damage: 145 - 103 = 42% * 20 = 8
Persona: 7 - 8 = -1, Mind: 10 - 1 = 9, dazed.
Quill: 22 + 35(tranquility) + 50 = 107
damage: 145 - 107 = 38% * 20 = 8
Persona: 4 - 8 = -4, Mind: 10 - 4 = 6, dazed.
Nalvis: 26 + 18 + 50 = 94
damage: 145 - 94 = 56% * 20 = 11
Persona: 6 - 11 = -5, Mind: 10 - 5 = 5, dazed.
Mekric: 34 + 22 + 50 = 106
damage = 145 - 106 = 39% * 20 = 8
Persona: 8 - 8 = 0, no effect
Arbrine: 22 + 35(tranquility) + 50 = 107
damage: 145 - 107 = 38% * 20 = 8
Persona: 3 - 8 = -5, Mind 10 - 5 = 5, dazed.
Mourner: 5(conditioning) + 50(fury) + 75(d100) > 100





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Mekric: 27(accuracy) + 20(launch) + 22(clarity) + 50(d100) = 119 + 50(range) = 169
Renyaveer: 30 + 20 + 17 + 50 = 117 + 50(range) = 167





Spoiler: Projectile avoidance



Mourner1: 30(avoid) + 30(analysis) + 75(d100) = 135
damage: 169 - 135 = 34% * 10 = 3
Body: 1 - 3 = -2, incapacitated.
Mourner2: 135
damage: 167 - 135 = 32% * 10 = 3
Body: 1 - 3 = -2, incapacitated.


Hearing the beautiful song, seems to enthrall everyone, at least temporarily, except Mekric. Rekyavik, on the other hand, is significantly awed. He releases his handhold on the rocky cliff and begins to stumble toward the sound, not fully committed but not really able to prevent himself, either.

Shaking her head to fully clear her thoughts, Mekric draws and fires an arrow at one of the deeply, red colored birds perched upon a precarious, scraggly brush jutting from the cliff face, two paces out of reach. The arrow merely wings the small Mourner; but with such little substance to their bodies, it is enough. The injured bird plummets from its perch.

Quill and Arbrine gather their senses as the arrow from Mekric flies. Both being able to manipulate waylines at a distance, attempt to harm the birds in such a manner, Quill with acidity, Arbrine with heat. Both attempts fail.

Nalvis does not have any real means of attacking the safely distant birds, so he does the next best thing and catches hold of Rekyavik, pulling him from the cliff edge. As he does so, Renyaveer is able to fire off an arrow in similar manner to that of Mekric, and a second birds plummets from the shrub. The remaining two birds fly away, leaving the party dazed and angry and poised on a dangerous ledge.


Spoiler: Character Data



*Nalvis*: full health
Boots: 20 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 13
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 19
*Abrine*: full health
Boots: 20 - 4 = 16
*Rekyavik*: full health
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 22
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 6
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17





Spoiler: Group Inventory



*Animals*:

Lacquered Beetle Carapaces: 4
Pine Marten Hide: 20% cover
*Minerals*:

Slate: 2 pieces: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 2 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP.


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 18, 2019)

Spoiler: Spiofthest Village



raw animal materials may be sold here or traded for leather goods.
leather goods with the Marshland Village for textiles
leather goods with the Orngaddrin Village for metal goods.





Spoiler: Orngaddrin Village



minerals and ores may be sold or traded for metal goods





Spoiler: Marshland Village



cane and reeds from across the river for construction material.
raw material for fabric may be sold here or traded for textiles.
textiles with the Orngaddrin Village for metal goods.
textiles with the Spiofthest Village for leather goods.





Spoiler: Right Branch Heights



lye and game with the Spiofthest Village in return for leather goods
lye and fruit with the Orngaddrin Village in exchange for metal goods.
lye with the Marshland Village for construction material



With Nalvis still holding onto Rekyavik, the party waits upon the ledge, pressed back against the rock, until their heads clear enough to safely travel. Mekric peers over the ledge and strains to see the two birds below, one of which is hopping around.

"Those birds are not dead. We should get back down there and end those horrible things. It is bad enough that some escaped. To think that such malevolence could come from such a pretty thing."

Descending by the same route from which they had arrived, the River Crew returns much more quickly than they had climbed. The injured birds are not as well suited to sing and their lives are quickly ended.

Renyaveer pulls the elegant tail feathers from each bird, keeping a set for herself and handing one to Mekric. "I wonder if these have any mystical power?"

Being a little more vindictive, Arbrine rips the head from one of the birds and begins to clean it. "I'd eat the things if they were anything more than feather and bone, but you better believe I'm getting some sort of souvenir."

She then gets on her hands and knees and smashes the remainder with a rock. Vik laughs a snort and offers her his hand, not that she would need it to stand. Despite her ire toward the bird, she takes his hand. "You have some serious fire, girl. I'll bet you are warm at night."

She lifts her eyebrows, as if in surprised or affronted, but smiles and says nothing. Vik's sister, Renyaveer, shoves him playfully for the inference; to which, he merely shrugs.


Spoiler: Character Data



*Nalvis*: full health
Boots: 20 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 13
*Mekric*: full health
harnin arrows: 19
*Abrine*: full health
Boots: 20 - 4 = 16
*Rekyavik*: full health
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17
*Renyaveer*: full health
harnin arrows: 22
*Quill*: full health
javelins: 6
Boots: 20 - 3 = 17





Spoiler: Group Inventory



*Animals*:

Lacquered Beetle Carapaces: 4
Pine Marten Hide: 20% cover
*Minerals*:

Slate: 2 pieces: (sound x2)
Flint: 1 rock: (heat x2)
Heartstone: 2 stones: {+ Confluence}
Coal: 1 lump: (Heat x3)
Lodestone: 1 stone: (Shock x3)
Slickstone: 1 stone: (-Heat x3)
Yellow rock (Sulfur): 1 lump: ?
bluish rock (Waterstone): 1 stone: ?
*Ores*:

Zinc: 1 ingot: {+ Health} (+Body x2)
Tin: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (-Mind x2)
Lead: 1 ingots: (-Body x2)
Iron: 1 ingots: {+ Confluence} (+Body x2)
Copper: 1 ingot: {+ Persona} (Shock x2)
dark metal (Nickel): 1 ingot: ?
heavy metal (Manganese): 1 ingot: ?
yellowish metal (Molybdenum): 1 ingot: ?
dark metal (Palladium): 1 ingot: ?
*Plants*:

Muddle Leaves: 4 measures: (-Mind x2)
Rend Leaves: 1 measure: (-Body x2)
Muddle Flowers: 1 measure: (-Mind x3)
.










*OOC:*


Each character receives 2 DP.


----------

